# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metro à la Reino Castrén vs. Unto Valtanen

## vristo

Tästä aiheesta on kirjoitettu muissakin viestiketjuissa, mutta päätin kuitenkin avata ihan oman sellaisen tälle aiheelle.

Kävin eilen ensi kertaa Helsingin metron 25-vuotis juhlanäyttelyssä ja kompaktistä koostaan huolimatta se oli erittäin mielenkiintoinen ja antava näyttely sekä palautti mieleeni ne ajat (noin 30 vuotta sitten), jolloin itse ammensin ja imuroin kaikkea mahdollista tietoa Helsingin ja muunkin maailman metroista.

Erityisen mielenkiintoista on 50- ja 60-luvuilla ollut tuo kahden tyylisuunnan esiintyminen ja jälkimmäisen voimistuminen 70-luvulle tultaessa. Jopa niin, että varsin kattavan, mutta kevyehkön metrosuunnitelman varsin pitkälle luonut tohtori Reino Castrén sai väistyä suorastaan vallankumousmaisesti uusien tuulien puhaltaessa. Nuoret insinöörit ja muotoilijat Unto Valtasen johdolla ottivat vallan käsiinsä ja nykyaikaistivat Helsingin metrosuunnitelmat; he loivat sen modernin metron, jota se tänä päivänäkin on. Tämä on vallan hyvä, sillä Castrénin linjauksen voittaessa oltaisiin varmasti voitu sanoa hyvästit Helsingin perinteisille katuraitioteille ja ne olisivat muuttuneet hieman ehkäpä Saksan mallin mukaisiksi Stadtbahn-linjoiksi. 

Metrotoimiston johtajaa Unto Valtasen toimintaa olen vanhemmiten alkanut ymmärtämään enemmän ja  pidän häntä nykyään melkoisena taistelijana, joka toki sotki kätensä lahjuksiin ym. talousepäselvyyksiin, mutta nähdäkseni hänen tinkimättömyytensä ansiosta ei Helsingin metrosta tullut "neuvostometron" seuraavaa etappia, vaan matkustamamme edelleen Valmet-Strömbergin valmistamilla moderneilla metrojunilla, jotka olivat aikaansa edellä syntyessään. Noihin aikoihinhan VR hankki Sr1-sähkövertureita ja HKL:kin kokeili Ziu-johdinautoja. Myös Helsingin metro olisi voinut kokea mm. Prahan metron kohtalon. Unto Valtanen teki mielestäni "ristorytit" ja teki tyhjäksi sellaiset hankkeet uudella korkeatasoisella, kotimaisella metrojunalla.

Mielenkiintoista kuitenkin on, että vaikka minullakin on runsaasti metromateriaalia tuolta ajalta, ei tästä ns. Castrenin metrosta ole mitään dokumentteja. Vasta nyt monen vuosikymmenen kuluttua siitäkin on saatavilla kuvia yms. Olisi todella mielenkiintoista nähdä joitain yksityiskohtaisempia dokumentteja siitä, vaikka luulempa, että "vallankumouksen" yhteydessä ne ovat voineet hävitäkin. Sota on raakaa peliä myöskin politiikassa.

Helsingin metron historia on vähintäänkin mielenkiintoinen, mutta yksi homma on nyt minulle ihan selvää: nykyinen itämetro on muodossa jos toisessa ollut mukana suunnitelmissa ainakin vuodesta 1927, milloin hieman ratalinjausta muutaen ja milloin hieman kevyempänä ja lopulta raskasmetrona. Asematkin ovat suurinpiirtein samat. Nykyinen metro on vaihtoehdoista "ratikkaystävällisin", kun muut vaihtoehdot olisivat pyyhkäisseet ainakin nykyisen 1000 millisen katuratikan pois.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nuoret insinöörit ja muotoilijat Unto Valtasen johdolla ottivat vallan käsiinsä ja nykyaikaistivat Helsingin metrosuunnitelmat; he loivat sen modernin metron, jota se tänä päivänäkin on.


Historian voi tulkita näinkin. Anteeksi Vristo, mutta minä tulkitsen toisin. Tieteessäkin on koulukuntia.

Mielestäni Valtanen ja Valmet pyöräyttivät Helsingin metron takaisin keskiaikaan, kun Castrén oli suunnitelmien tasolla vetänyt jo 10-15 vuoden kaulan muuhun maailmaan.

Alumiinikori ja tyristoriohjaus olivat uutta, mutta koejuna oli vielä tasavirtamoottorein. Järjestelmänä HKL-metrossa ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään parempaa neuvostometroon verrattuna. Korkealattiaiset sähkömoottorivaunut oli keksitty jo 1800-luvun lopulla, joten konsepti oli 70 vuotta vanha toisen polven sähkömetro sellaisenaan.

Castrén oli ymmärtänyt, että tällainen vanhanaikainen metro ei sovi helsinkiläiseen lähiöajatteluun. Tunneleille oli perusteensa vanhassa keskustassa, jota ei oltu suunniteltu kasvavalle autoilulle. Mutta vastaavat ratkaisut metsälähiöihin olivat turhan kalliita.

Castrénia on syytetty siitä, että hän kuvitteli voitavan täyttää kaikki paikat raiteilla, mikä olisi ollut mielettömän kallista. Tulkitsen tämän kuitenkin raskasmetron kannattajien jälkiviisaaksi propagandaksi vailla perustetta. Kun raskasmetrosta tuli liian kallis, syntyi tarve todistella, ettei se ollut kallis, vaan jokin muu olisi ollut vielä kalliimpaa. Castrénin konseptissa (kiteytyy esim. metrotoimikunnan 1963 verkkosuunnitelmaan) sai kuitenkin 20 pysäkkiä yhden metroaseman hinnalla. Ja jos vaikka verrataan Castrénin suunnitelmia Amsterdamin raitioverkkoon, Castrénilla ei ollut mitään liikaa.

Castrénin ainoana virheenä pidän Runkolinjaa. Siihen hän päätyi kuitenkin kalustopulan vuoksi. Jollain lailla kuvaavaa on, että juuri tämä moka on kelvannut Valtasen porukalle koko järjestelmän lähtökohdaksi.




> ...Castrénin linjauksen voittaessa oltaisiin varmasti voitu sanoa hyvästit Helsingin perinteisille katuraitioteille ja ne olisivat muuttuneet hieman ehkäpä Saksan mallin mukaisiksi Stadtbahn-linjoiksi.


En olisi pannut yhtään pahakseni, että Helsingin raitioteitä olisi kehitetty eikä jäädytetty puoleksi vuosisadaksi. Muutamissa paikoin, kuten Kaivokadulla, ratikat olisivat Stadtbahnin tapaan tunnelissa. Mutta jos Catrénin tiellä oltaisiin, "metro" olisi ollut Espoossa jo 30 vuotta ja esikaupunkiraitiotiet ulottuisivat Helsingin rajoille ja paikoin epäilemättä naapurikuntien puolellekin. Joukkoliikenne palvelisi myös kehämäisesti ja autoilun määrä seudulla olisi oleellisesti alhaisempi.

Ja oleellistahan on, että raitioliikenteen säilyminen Helsingissä ylipäätään ei ole mitenkään raskasmetron ansiota, vaan tarkoitushan oli lakkauttaa raitiotiet tarpeettomana. Kun Valmet ryhyti keksimään pyörää uudelleen, metron tulo viivästyi, ja piti laajentaa bussiliikennettä. Keskustan osalta kuitenkin laskettiin, ettei se kannata, raitioliikenne on halvempaa. Siksi tilattiin vielä "viimeinen" erä raitiovaunuja jotta 2-akselisista päästäisiin eroon.




> ...nähdäkseni hänen tinkimättömyytensä ansiosta ei Helsingin metrosta tullut "neuvostometron" seuraavaa etappia...
> Myös Helsingin metro olisi voinut kokea mm. Prahan metron kohtalon. Unto Valtanen teki mielestäni "ristorytit" ja teki tyhjäksi sellaiset hankkeet uudella korkeatasoisella, kotimaisella metrojunalla.


Tämän asian luen Suomen metromafian ansioksi. Sillä saattoihan olla mahdollista, että oman teollisuuden pönkittäminen oli ainoa kyllin vahva keino estää neuvostotekniikan pakkosyöttö. Eli jos ei olisi tehty Valmet-metroa, olisimme joutuneet ottamaan vanhentuneen konseptin lisäksi vielä vanhentuneen kalustonkin. Sen sijaan tänne tuotiin sitten bilateraalikaupan vastaostoina kaikenlaista sinkkiämpäreistä sähkövetureihin.

Mutta vaikka asia olisikin ollut näin, Valmet olisi voinut olla ajan hermolla ja kehittää Helsingin kaupungin rahoilla moderneja Stadtbahn-vaunuja. Castrénin metron tekeminen olisi ollut aivan yhtä hyvä syy olla ottamatta neuvostometroa. Mutta meille itsellemme siitä olisi ollut paljon enemmän hyötyä.




> Nykyinen metro on vaihtoehdoista "ratikkaystävällisin", kun muut vaihtoehdot olisivat pyyhkäisseet ainakin nykyisen 1000 millisen katuratikan pois.


Castrénin metro oli 1000 mm:n pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä. Sen ensimmäinen kalusto oli sarjan 331-375 Valmetin multippeliajoon tehdyt moottorivaunut.

Enkä todellakaan nimitä ratikkaystävälliseksi metroa, jonka tarkoitus oli lopettaa raitiotiet vuoteen 2000 mennessä.




> Mielenkiintoista kuitenkin on, että vaikka minullakin on runsaasti metromateriaalia tuolta ajalta, ei tästä ns. Castrenin metrosta ole mitään dokumentteja.


Kyllä siitä dokumentteja on. HS teki joitain vuosia sitten nettiin jutun aiheesta, ja sen kuvituksena oli mm. piirustuksia Castrénin pikaraitioteistä. Tuo HS:n juttu ei taida enää netistä löytyä, ja se oli tehty niin, ettei sitä pystynyt kopsaamaan omalle koneelle.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> HS teki joitain vuosia sitten nettiin jutun aiheesta, ja sen kuvituksena oli mm. piirustuksia Castrénin pikaraitioteistä. Tuo HS:n juttu ei taida enää netistä löytyä, ja se oli tehty niin, ettei sitä pystynyt kopsaamaan omalle koneelle.


Tarkoitatko tätä Helsingin utopiat-juttua?

----------


## vristo

> Tarkoitatko tätä Helsingin utopiat-juttua?


Onhan mielenkiintoinen piirros tosiaan tuon jutun puolivälin jälkeen, jossa näkyy poikkileikkaus Castrénin metrosta. Kun pysäyttää kuvan, niin sitä voi hieman tarkastella tarkemminkin. Tuossa skitisissä näkyy mielestäni maanpäällisen sekä tunneliradan poikkileikkaukset ja yläpuolella olevassa maanpäällisessä suunnitelmassa näkyy kolmet kiskot; olisiko 1000mm ja 1524 mm? Castrenin metro siis olisi ajanut kadulla normaalien ratikoiden seassa hieman Stuttgartin nykyisen Stadtbahnin tapaan. Laiturikorkeus olisi ollut 100 senttiä eli aivan sama kuin nykyisen metronkin.




> Castrénin metro oli 1000 mm:n pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä. Sen ensimmäinen kalusto oli sarjan 331-375 Valmetin multippeliajoon tehdyt moottorivaunut.


Tuo dokumentti kyllä vakuutti minut siitä, ettei 50-luvun telivaunuilla ollut tarkoitus ajaa Castrénin metroa, vaan aivan toisenlaisella kalustolla; tuo kolmikiskoisuus on yksi sitä todistava seikka. Lisäksi em. jutun animaatiot suunnitelmista näyttää selvästi, että raitiokiskot toisensa perään katoavat "Helsinki-Stadtbahnin" tieltä. Olisipa kiva saada tutkia noita papereita tarkemmin.




> Enkä todellakaan nimitä ratikkaystävälliseksi metroa, jonka tarkoitus oli lopettaa raitiotiet vuoteen 2000 mennessä.


1960-luvulla, eli Castrénin vahvimpana aikana ei tilattu tai hankittu yhtään uusia raitiovaunuja, 70-luvulla, eli metron nykyisen muodon nousukautena,  sensijaan hankittiin uusi 40 vaunun NrI-nivelvaunusarja. Ei sellainen hankita minun mielestäni tarkoita raitioteiden lopettamista. Eivät edes nykyiset metrosuunnitelmat (esim. Kamppi-Töölö-Pasila) ole uhka Helsingin raitioteitä kohtaan, vaan pikemminkin Ison Liitynnän myötä vahvistavat sen asemaa kantakaupungin pääjoukkoliikennemuotona. Castrénin metron myötä meillä olisi mahdollisesti nyt sama tilanne, kuin vaikkapa Tukholmassakin ja kovasti haikailtaisiin katuraitioteiden perään. Toki siinä olisi se etu, että koko Helsingin urbaani raideliikenne olisi samaa järjestelmää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Castrénin "metron" raideleveydeksi vahvistui 1524 mm vielä 1950-luvun kuluessa. Vaunuiksi haluttiin "oslomaisen" leveät. Joillekin osuuksille suunniteltiin tosiaan kolmikiskoisia osuuksia väliaikaisratkaisuksi. Castrénin "metro" oli välimuoto Tukholman vihreästä linjasta ja toisaalta vaikkapa Göteborgin esikaunkiratikkalinjoista. Kalusto olisi ollut taas sukua oslolaisille leveille vaunuille. Helsingin VTS-vaunut oli tilattu jo 1953 ja ne oli suunniteltu siten, että niillä olisi ollut mahdollista ajaa esim. Hans Sahlbergin suunnittelemilla pikaraitiolinjoilla pitkin Helsingin esikaupunkialueita. Sahlbergin suunnitelmat julkistettiin vuonna 1946. 1950-luvulla esiteltiin vielä toinen edellisestä paljon supistetumpi 1000-millinen raitiotie- ja pikaraitiotieverkkosuunnitelma. Kartan yhteydessä esiintyvät nimet Lindegren ja Kråkström sekä vuosiluku 1955.

Runkolinjakokeilu (nk. yhteislinja) ei ollut metrotoimikunnan edeltäjän eli esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitean, vaan esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunnan luomus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Castrénin ainoana virheenä pidän Runkolinjaa. Siihen hän päätyi kuitenkin kalustopulan vuoksi. Jollain lailla kuvaavaa on, että juuri tämä moka on kelvannut Valtasen porukalle koko järjestelmän lähtökohdaksi.


Täytyy muistaa että Valtasen ja koko metron kovimmat vastustajat  yrittivät 1980-luvulla todistaa metron sudeksi runkolinjan epäonnistumisen vuoksi.

Runkolinjasta olisi voinut tulla jotain jos olisi ymmärretty luvata Haagojen asukkaille että linjaa tullaan jatkamaan mahdollisimman pian sinne asti.




> En olisi pannut yhtään pahakseni, että Helsingin raitioteitä olisi kehitetty eikä jäädytetty puoleksi vuosisadaksi. Muutamissa paikoin, kuten Kaivokadulla, ratikat olisivat Stadtbahnin tapaan tunnelissa. Mutta jos Catrénin tiellä oltaisiin, "metro" olisi ollut Espoossa jo 30 vuotta ja esikaupunkiraitiotiet ulottuisivat Helsingin rajoille ja paikoin epäilemättä naapurikuntien puolellekin. Joukkoliikenne palvelisi myös kehämäisesti ja autoilun määrä seudulla olisi oleellisesti alhaisempi.


Castrenin metro suunniteltiin toisenlaiseen Suur-Helsinkiin kuin mitä siitä todellisuudessa tuli, sellaiseen joka on tiiviimpi mutta leviää maantieteelisesti pienemmälle alueelle. Esikaupunkiasutuksen raja olisi muutamaa poikkeuksta lukuunottamatta päästetty leviämään vain kehäykköselle asti.

Miksi Suur-Helsinki alkoi kasvaa kehäkolmoselle asti ja ylikin johtui maanomistusolosuhteista, sekä 1960-luvun loppupuolella käynnistetystä aluerakentamissopimusmenettelystä joka mahdollisti sen että rakennusliikkeet pääsivät tekemään helppoa rahaa kauas rakennetuilla lähöillä ("=kaukioilla"). Myöhemmin, vaikka rahaa olisi ollut tiivistää kaupunkia, vanhojen asukkaiden vastustus ja NIMBY-ajattelu on estänyt tai hidastanut monia kevyelle raideliikenteelle sopivien kaupunginosahankkeiden toteutumista.

Castrenin metro olisi ollut koko laajuudessaan kuitenkin niin kallis hanke että Helsingillä ei olisi ollut varaa toteuttaa sitä alkuperäisellä aikataululla, kuten ei ollut varaa toteuttaa raskasmetroakaan. Helsingin ja koko Suomen taloudella meni niin huonosti 1970-luvun öljykriiisin jälkeen (ns pikkulama ja hätätilakausi) että kaikki isommat raideliikennehankeet joutuivat kovaan vastatuuleen poliitisissa elimissä. Samaan aikaan kaatuivat myös ELSA- ja HELI-ratahankkeet. Kaupungin väkiluku sitäpaitsi laski tuona aikana usealla kymmenillä tuhansilla kääntyääksen nousuun vasta 1980-luvun lopupuolella, ja Suomi menetti potentiaallista muskeli- ja aivotyövoimaa Ruotsin hyväksi. Tukholman T-bananin sininen linja sai maailman ensimmäisen "suomalaisen" metroaseman jonka nimi on selvää suomea: Akalla, lähiöön jossa kaikkien katujenkin nimet ovat suomalaisaiheisia.




> Castrénin metro oli 1000 mm:n pikaraitiotiejärjestelmä. Sen ensimmäinen kalusto oli sarjan 331-375 Valmetin multippeliajoon tehdyt moottorivaunut.





> Tuossa skitisissä näkyy mielestäni maanpäällisen sekä tunneliradan poikkileikkaukset ja yläpuolella olevassa maanpäällisessä suunnitelmassa näkyy kolmet kiskot; olisiko 1000mm ja 1524 mm? Castrenin metro siis olisi ajanut kadulla normaalien ratikoiden seassa hieman Stuttgartin nykyisen Stadtbahnin tapaan. Laiturikorkeus olisi ollut 100 senttiä eli aivan sama kuin nykyisen metronkin.





> Castrénin "metron" raideleveydeksi vahvistui 1524 mm vielä 1950-luvun kuluessa. Vaunuiksi haluttiin "oslomaisen" leveät. Joillekin osuuksille suunniteltiin tosiaan kolmikiskoisia osuuksia väliaikaisratkaisuksi.


Onko säilynyt tarkempaa virallista dokumentaaatiota jossa Castrenin metro olis ikuvattu noin yksityiskohtaisesti? Onko HKL:llä tai Helsingin kaupungilla jokin arkisto joss avoii tutustua niihin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko säilynyt tarkempaa virallista dokumentaaatiota jossa Castrenin metro olis ikuvattu noin yksityiskohtaisesti? Onko HKL:llä tai Helsingin kaupungilla jokin arkisto joss avoii tutustua niihin?


Näköjään Iltasen Jussi on käyttänyt aktiivisesti useissa kohdissa  metrotoimikunnan ja tämän edeltäjän materiaaleja tietolähteinään kirjoittaessaan tutkielmaa Minne metro kuljettaa. Kunkin kappaleen, ellei peräti paikka paikoin kunkin virkkeen, perässä on viitenumero, josta ilmenee tietolähde. Iltanen on käyttänyt tietyissä asioissa lähteinä myöskin lehtiartikkeleita, mutta erityisesti tätä puheena olevaa osa-aluetta ajatellen lähinnä metrotoimikunnan materiaaleja.

Kannattaa lähestyä kirjoittajaa itseään, mikäli haluaa vihjeitä siitä, miten noihin suunnitelmiin pääsisi henkilökohtaisesti käsiksi. Varmasti toimittajille ja tutkijoille tuollainen tilaisuus on järjestettävissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos täsmennyksistä Markku K:lle, Vristolle ja Rattivaunulle. Minusta Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen historia on dokumentoitu varsin huonosti ja minun mielestäni tavalla, jolla tuetaan raskasmetron toteuttamista ja vähätellään muita mahdollisuuksia. Sanoisinko niin, että tyypillistä voittajan historiankirjoitusta, josta puuttu kriittinen näkemys ja voittajan kannalta ikävät asiat on unohdettu.




> 1960-luvulla, eli Castrénin vahvimpana aikana ei tilattu tai hankittu yhtään uusia raitiovaunuja, 70-luvulla, eli metron nykyisen muodon nousukautena,  sensijaan hankittiin uusi 40 vaunun NrI-nivelvaunusarja. Ei sellainen hankita minun mielestäni tarkoita raitioteiden lopettamista.


VTS-vaunujen hankinta sekä niiden jatkoksi hankittu vaunusarja 1-30 ja Kulosaaren sekä Naurissaaren siltojen pikaraitiokaistat ovat erittäin väkevä konkreettinen osoitus siitä, miten joukkoliikennettä oltiin kehittämässä ennen kuin kaikki käännettiin päälaelleen raskasmetroajatuksin.

1960-luvulla ei enää toimitettu raitiovaunuja, koska silloin vallitsi ajatus raitioteiden lakkauttamisesta. Metrotoimikunta suunnitteli raskasmetron ja siihen perustuvan joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudenkuvansa 1960-luvulla ja tämä työ huipentui metropäätökseen 1969. 1970-luku oli käytännön toteutuksen aikaa, josta suurin osa kului siihen, että Valmet opetteli tekemään metrojunia.

Nr1-sarjan tilauksella ei ole mitään yhteyttä raskasmetron suunnitteluun ja metrotoimikunnan näkemykseen joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudesta, johon raitiotiet eivät kuuluneet. Eivät kaikki olleet metron kannalla 1960-luvulla eikä sen jälkeenkään. Lisäksi liikenne oli hoidettava metropäätöksen jälkeenkin. Vanha 2-akselinen vaunusto oli ongelma, jota metro ei ehtisi ratkaisemaan. Vaihtoehtoina olivat ainoastaan bussit tai uudet raitiovaunut. Raitiovaunuihin päädyttiin, koska raitioliikenne todettiin halvemmaksi.

Valtasen porukalle olisi varmasti ollut parempi ratkaisu, jos Helsinki olisi onnistunut ostamaan Kööpenhaminan 10 vuoden ikäiset Düwagit. Ne olisivat vanhentuneet nopeammin kuin uudet ja uudella tekniikalla toteutetut vaunut. Mutta tästäkään kaupasta en tunne todellista historiaa. Eli ehtikö Alexandria ennen Helsinkiä, vai viivyttelikö Helsinki (siis muut kuin Valtasen hovi) tahallaan, jotta kaupunkiin saatiin uusia ja moderneja vaunuja.

Minusta olisi kiinnostavaa saada tietää, miten 1950-luvun pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat muuttuivat raskasmetrosuunnitelmiksi. Se edellyttäisi melkoista arkistojen penkomista ja samanaikaisesti hyvää teknistä ymmärtämystä, jotta arkistojen dokumentit osataan tulkita oikein. Esimerkkinä tästä vaikka vuoden 1963 suunnitelma, josta näkee, ettei silloin vielä kaavailtu niin suuria vaunuja kuin nykyiset ovat. Suunitelman kaarresäteet ovat nykymetrolle liian tiukat.

Tosin voi olla, ettei kaikkea koskaan saada selville arkistoista, koska metrotoimikunta hävitti hädissään kuorma-autokaupalla dokumentteja kun toimikunnan laittomuuksia ryhdyttiin tutkimaan. Tämäkin kiistaton tapahtuma osoittaa, ettei asioita hoidettu rehellisesti.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valtasen porukalle olisi varmasti ollut parempi ratkaisu, jos Helsinki olisi onnistunut ostamaan Kööpenhaminan 10 vuoden ikäiset Düwagit. Ne olisivat vanhentuneet nopeammin kuin uudet ja uudella tekniikalla toteutetut vaunut. Mutta tästäkään kaupasta en tunne todellista historiaa. Eli ehtikö Alexandria ennen Helsinkiä, vai viivyttelikö Helsinki (siis muut kuin Valtasen hovi) tahallaan, jotta kaupunkiin saatiin uusia ja moderneja vaunuja.


Olisiko Köpenhaminan vaunuja voitu ilman mittavia muutoksia käyttää Helsingissä, eikö Kööpenhaminassa ollut 1435 mmm raideleveys? 




> Tosin voi olla, ettei kaikkea koskaan saada selville arkistoista, koska metrotoimikunta hävitti hädissään kuorma-autokaupalla dokumentteja kun toimikunnan laittomuuksia ryhdyttiin tutkimaan. Tämäkin kiistaton tapahtuma osoittaa, ettei asioita hoidettu rehellisesti.


Niinpä niin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Suur-Helsinki alkoi kasvaa kehäkolmoselle asti ja ylikin johtui maanomistusolosuhteista, sekä 1960-luvun loppupuolella käynnistetystä aluerakentamissopimusmenettelystä joka mahdollisti sen että rakennusliikkeet pääsivät tekemään helppoa rahaa kauas rakennetuilla lähöillä ("=kaukioilla").


Tätä voinee pitää yhtenä syynä Helsingin kasvusuunnitelmien kaatumiseen. Periaatteessahan metron rakentajat olivat aika lailla oikeassa väestöennusteissaan, mutta väestö ei ole helsinkiläisiä, vaan useiden kuntien asukkaita Helsingin seudulla.

Mutta ei lähiöideologia ollut pelkästään aluerakentamisen tulosta. Itse asiassa aluerakentamisen tulosta oli vain pistemäinen hajaannus. Monet aluerakennuslähiöt ovat pitkälti irvikuvia nyt jo 100 vuotta vanhalle (Ebeneser Howardin) puutarhakaupunki-idealle.

Kaupungin laajeneminen lähiöinä oli tiedossa metrotoimikunnalla, ja heillä olisi ollut tilaisuus ymmärtää raskasmetron ja lähiöiden yhteensopimattomuus, jos he olisivat halunneet tehdä kaavoitukseen sopivan metron. Selkein esimerkki tästä lienee Myllypuro, joka osoitti, ettei metron rakentajia kiinnostanut metron sopiminen kaupunkirakenteeseen.




> Castrenin metro olisi ollut koko laajuudessaan kuitenkin niin kallis hanke että Helsingillä ei olisi ollut varaa toteuttaa sitä alkuperäisellä aikataululla, kuten ei ollut varaa toteuttaa raskasmetroakaan.


Itse en ole valmis uskomaan näin. Ensinnä tietenkin on kysymys siitä, mikä lopulta olisi Castrénin metro. Mehän tiedämme, että metrisestä pikaraitiotiestä on päädytty leveäraiteiseen raskasmetroon. Välivaiheet ovat olleet sekoitusta näistä ääripäistä.

Olen muistaakseni joskus laskenut pika-arvion siitä, mitä olisi maksanut vuoden 1963 suunnitelma. Tai ainakin jonkun suunnitelman olen arvioinut nykykustannuksin. Verrattuna raskasmetron tai tierakentamisen kustannuksiin seudullinen pikaraitioverkko olisi hyvinkin edullinen. Sillä ei raideliikenteen rakentaminen ole kallista, vain raskaan raideliikenteen rakentaminen on kallista.




> Näköjään Iltasen Jussi on käyttänyt aktiivisesti useissa kohdissa  metrotoimikunnan ja tämän edeltäjän materiaaleja tietolähteinään kirjoittaessaan tutkielmaa Minne metro kuljettaa. ...
> 
> Kannattaa lähestyä kirjoittajaa itseään, mikäli haluaa vihjeitä siitä, miten noihin suunnitelmiin pääsisi henkilökohtaisesti käsiksi.


Eiköhän oikea osoite ole Kaupunginarkisto.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko Köpenhaminan vaunuja voitu ilman mittavia muutoksia käyttää Helsingissä, eikö Kööpenhaminassa ollut 1435 mmm raideleveys?


Kyllä oli. Mutta vaunut eivät olleet liian leveitä.

Düwagin vaunu ja sen teli oli suunniteltu niin, että siitä sai helposti 1435 tai 1000 mm version. Käsittääkseni telirunko kelpaisi sellaisenaan, ainoastaan akselit olisi vaihdettava sellaisiin, joissa pyörät ovat telirungon sisäpuolella kun ne 1435 mm:n versiossa ovat telirungon ulkopuolella.

Ja sitten vaunuihin olisi pitänyt vaihtaa virroitin. Kööpenhamina käytti tankovirroitinta.

Düwagin GT6-vaunuista löytyy tietoa myös tekemältäni nettisivulta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ei lähiöideologia ollut pelkästään aluerakentamisen tulosta. Itse asiassa aluerakentamisen tulosta oli vain pistemäinen hajaannus. Monet aluerakennuslähiöt ovat pitkälti irvikuvia nyt jo 100 vuotta vanhalle (Ebeneser Howardin) puutarhakaupunki-idealle.


Sillä erolla että alkuperäisen idean mukaan pisteet eli puutarhakaupungit pyrittiin rakentamaan lähemmäksi toisiaan ja nauhamaisesti niin että esikaupunkiraideliikenne pystyy järkevästi palvelemaan niitä. Helsingissä koko lähiörakentaminen alkoi muihin Euroopan suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna liian myöhään, niin että ripeä autoistuminen ja bussijoukkoliikenteen mahdollistama lähiöiden kauas toisistaan sijoittaminen ajoi tylysti alkuperäisen idean ohi.




> Kaupungin laajeneminen lähiöinä oli tiedossa metrotoimikunnalla, ja heillä olisi ollut tilaisuus ymmärtää raskasmetron ja lähiöiden yhteensopimattomuus, jos he olisivat halunneet tehdä kaavoitukseen sopivan metron. Selkein esimerkki tästä lienee Myllypuro, joka osoitti, ettei metron rakentajia kiinnostanut metron sopiminen kaupunkirakenteeseen.


Myllypuron problematiikka on varmaan seurausta siitä että siihen aikaan pidettiin radan rakentamista tunneliin ja asemaa Myllypuron keskipaikkeilla liian kalliina. Yleisesti ottaen "suunnittelun kukkasia" on mielestäni Helsingin metrossa aika vähän (ellei pidä koko metroa sitten sellaisena). Toinen niistä on mielestäni Puotilan aseman sijoittaminen liian lähelle Itäkeskusta. Kokonaan maan päälle rakennetussa rautatielähiliikenneverkossa on mielestäni paljon enemmän ihmisten päivittäistä liikkumista hankaloittavia ratkaisuja. Mutta onhan se niin että kun kerran kaupungissa asutaan niin on yksinkertaisesti totuttava siihen että mistä vaan ei voi oikaista minne vaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myllypuron problematiikka on varmaan seurausta siitä että siihen aikaan pidettiin radan rakentamista tunneliin ja asemaa Myllypuron keskipaikkeilla liian kalliina.


Muistaakseni HKL:n 100-vuotishistoriikki kertoo, että syynä oli se, ettei rata taipunut Puotinharjusta Myllypuron keskelle. Myllypuro on kaavoitettu niin väljästi, että rata sopii sinne avonaisena. En tunne kaavoittajien varhaisia suunnitelmia ja sitä, miten niissä rata oli kaavailtu.




> Yleisesti ottaen "suunnittelun kukkasia" on mielestäni Helsingin metrossa aika vähän (ellei pidä koko metroa sitten sellaisena). Toinen niistä on mielestäni Puotilan aseman sijoittaminen liian lähelle Itäkeskusta.


Kohtahan sen voi nimetä Itäkeskus-Itä -asemaksi. Nykyinenhän on Itäkeskuksen läntinen asema.  :Smile: 

Mutta parempi nykyinen Puotila kuin ei mitään. Tässähän vain toteutuu liian raskaan ratkaisun ongelma: Asemat on aina sijoitettava huonoina kompromisseina niin, etteivät ne palvele kunnolla välttämättä ketään. Eikä tästä oteta opiksi millään.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Sanoisinko niin, että tyypillistä voittajan historiankirjoitusta, josta puuttu kriittinen näkemys ja voittajan kannalta ikävät asiat on unohdettu.


 Ei vaan tämä on tosiasiaa tilanteesta, joka vallitsee juuri tänään, eikä se miksikään muutu. Kritiikkiä voi toki olla, mutta kelloja ei voi kääntää taaksepäin. Itse olen varsin tyytyväinen nykyiseen metroratkaisuun Helsingissä ja vieläkin tyytyväisempi, kun se tulee menemään Lauttasaaren halki. Odotan sitä päivää ja lupaan olla siinä kaikkein ensimmäisessä metrojunassa, joka kaupallisessa liikenteessä tänne tulee.

Varmasti Castrénin metrokin (sekin nimenomaan metro, eikä pikaraitiotie) olisi ollut erilainen, mutta toimiva konsepti; se jäi vain arkistoihin pölyttymään. Näin se vain kävi ja tässä tulos. HKL-Metroliikenne valmistautuu uuden junasarjan hankintaan; siitä näemme millaiseen suuntaan Helsingin metroa viedään.

----------


## kemkim

> Muistaakseni HKL:n 100-vuotishistoriikki kertoo, että syynä oli se, ettei rata taipunut Puotinharjusta Myllypuron keskelle. Myllypuro on kaavoitettu niin väljästi, että rata sopii sinne avonaisena. En tunne kaavoittajien varhaisia suunnitelmia ja sitä, miten niissä rata oli kaavailtu.


Kyllä radan olisi varmasti saanut taivutettua Myllypuroonkin, jos se olisi laitettu tunneliin välillä Itäkeskus-Kontula. Tällöin rata olisi toki jouduttu johtamaan Kurkimäen ja Kivikon paikkeilta, jotta kaarteet saadaan tarpeeksi loiviksi, mutta nätisti se olisi Kontulaan silti saatu. Perustan tämän arvion Puotilan kaarteen jyrkkyyteen, jos se on kerran saatu toteutettua, miksei Myllypuroakin. Ohessa Genimap Reittikartta-ohjelmasta ottamani karttaotos, johon hahmottelin metron reittiä Myllypuron alla. Bonuksena tässä suunnitelmassa asemamahdollisuus Kurkimäessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä radan olisi varmasti saanut taivutettua Myllypuroonkin, jos se olisi laitettu tunneliin välillä Itäkeskus-Kontula. ... Bonuksena tässä suunnitelmassa asemamahdollisuus Kurkimäessä.


Nätistihän tuo näyttää tuohon taipuvan. Ja miksi ei Kurkimäestä olisi voitu jatkaa edelleen Kontulan keskelle - kuten olisi pitänytkin.

Eikös tämä näytä siltä, että metron rakentajilla oli mielessään jotain aivan muuta kuin hyvä joukkoliikenne.  :Frown:  

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä radan olisi varmasti saanut taivutettua Myllypuroonkin, jos se olisi laitettu tunneliin välillä Itäkeskus-Kontula. Tällöin rata olisi toki jouduttu johtamaan Kurkimäen ja Kivikon paikkeilta, jotta kaarteet saadaan tarpeeksi loiviksi, mutta nätisti se olisi Kontulaan silti saatu. Perustan tämän arvion Puotilan kaarteen jyrkkyyteen, jos se on kerran saatu toteutettua, miksei Myllypuroakin. Ohessa Genimap Reittikartta-ohjelmasta ottamani karttaotos, johon hahmottelin metron reittiä Myllypuron alla. Bonuksena tässä suunnitelmassa asemamahdollisuus Kurkimäessä.


Kyllä, ja kun vertaa länismetron Otaniemen mutkaa, niin kyllä sen pitäisi taipua. 




> Eikös tämä näytä siltä, että metron rakentajilla oli mielessään jotain aivan muuta kuin hyvä joukkoliikenne


Kuvittelisin että hintaa olisi tullut liikaa. 

Ja toisalta olisihan Myllypuron rata myös voitu pistämään erkanemaan ennen Itäkeskusta, niin että rata olisi sivunnut varikkoa. 

Mutta Itäkeskuksen kauppiaat eivät ehkä olisi tykänneet asiasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei vaan tämä on tosiasiaa tilanteesta, joka vallitsee juuri tänään, eikä se miksikään muutu. Kritiikkiä voi toki olla, mutta kelloja ei voi kääntää taaksepäin.



Miten niin ei muutu? Espoohan saneli ehdoksi mm. kohdan 10, eli modernisoinnin. Kuka tässä enää taaksepäin haluaa kelloja kääntää, kun on muutenkin jo poljettu paikallaan vuosikymmenet? Kellot siirtyvät eteenpäin, jos  päätetään modernisoida Helsingin metro. Modernisoinnin esimerkkejä voi hakea maailmalta, vaikkapa Porton metrosta.





> Kuvittelisin että hintaa olisi tullut liikaa.



Hintaa tuli nykyisellekin metro+kävely-yhdistelmälle, tästä aiheutuvasta metron pienemmästä käyttäjämäärästä kyseisellä asemalla, sekä erillisestä bussista Itäkeskuksesta. Ja hintaahan tuli koko ajan lisää muutenkin! Ja kovat hinnat jatkukoon, sanovat päättäjät!




> Ja toisalta olisihan Myllypuron rata myös voitu pistämään erkanemaan ennen Itäkeskusta, niin että rata olisi sivunnut varikkoa. 
> 
> Mutta Itäkeskuksen kauppiaat eivät ehkä olisi tykänneet asiasta.



En usko, että Itäkeskuksen kauppiaista tai kauppakeskuksen suosiosta vielä tiedetty tuolloin mitään varmaksi. Ainoastaan tiedettiin, että olisi ollut tyhmää kiertää joka toisella vuorolla Puotinharjun asema ja liityntäterminaali.

----------


## Joona

> Mutta parempi nykyinen Puotila kuin ei mitään. Tässähän vain toteutuu liian raskaan ratkaisun ongelma: Asemat on aina sijoitettava huonoina kompromisseina niin, etteivät ne palvele kunnolla välttämättä ketään.


Puotilan asemaa melko usein käyttävänä en näe sijaintia niinkään huonona. Oikeastaan ainoa - ja suuri - negatiivinen puoli on Itäväylän sijaitseminen aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä - yläpuolella. Muutoin näkisin tältäkin foorumilta lukemiani periaatteita noudatetun melkoisen hyvin. Mittailin mielikuvani tukemiseksi matkoja Google Earthin avulla ja totesin, että itäiseltä sisäänkäynniltä on yhtä lukuunottamatta kaikille Puotilan asuinrakennuksille alle kilometrin kävelymatka sallittuja reittejä pitkin. Tuo ainut kilometrin kävelymatkan ulkopuolelle jäävä on Vuosaaren sillan kupeessa oleva puolikaaren muotoinen kerrostalo, jonne matkaa kertyisi noin 1100 metriä. Läntiseltä sisäänkäynniltä alle 800 metrin kävelyllä pääsee Kehä I:n ulkopuolella olevista Puotinharjun kerrostaloista jokaiselle.

Arvelisin Antero virheellä aseman jättämistä vanhan Puotilan laidalle. Ainakin itselleni sellainen sijainti olisi ollut parempi - nyt runsaan kilometrin kävelymatka asemalle olisi kutistunut ehkä 200-300 metriä. Eikö valittu sijainti puolla sitä periaatetta, että raideliikenne tehdään ennen asuntoja, koska vanhoja liikkumistottumuksia on vaikea muuttaa? 300 metrin säteelle asemastahan on noussut sen valmistumisen jälkeen 12 uutta kerrostaloa, ja nythän niitä on taas tulossa lisää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puotilan asemaa ... Eikö valittu sijainti puolla sitä periaatetta, että raideliikenne tehdään ennen asuntoja, koska vanhoja liikkumistottumuksia on vaikea muuttaa? 300 metrin säteelle asemastahan on noussut sen valmistumisen jälkeen 12 uutta kerrostaloa, ja nythän niitä on taas tulossa lisää.


Puotila on viihtyisä ja vanha asuinalue, jonka asukasmäärä ei riitä metroasemalle edes HKL:n normien mukaan. Joten rata menköön alta ohi samaan tapaan kuin se menee ohi Roihupellon ja Kivistön. Ja meni kauan ohi Kalasatamankin. Tämähän se liian kalliin rakentamisen ongelma on. Mutta toisaalta, täkäläisen raideliikennepolitiikan mukaanhan ensin odotetaan, että jossain on riittävästi asukkaita (kuten Etelä-Espoossa), jotta metron tekeminen on kannattavaa. Puotilassa niitä asukkaita olisi ollut, mutta ei tarpeeksi. Ja parempi varmaan oli, ettei ollut pakko rakentaa jokaiseen pihaan uutta kerrostaloa.

Periaatteessa on ihan oikein, että metroaseman viereen on rakennettu asuntoja. Mutta ei ole oikein, että rakennetaan asuntoja moottorikadun melualueelle. Kuten totesit, suurin vika onkin siinä, että metroaseman kanssa samassa paikassa on Itäväylä. Parempi ratkaisu olisi ollut panna autot maan alle ja metro maanpinnalle. Siten ei olisi asuminen melualueella.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Puotila on viihtyisä ja vanha asuinalue, jonka asukasmäärä ei riitä metroasemalle edes HKL:n normien mukaan.



kyllähän sitä yritystä nostaa asukasmäärää oli, kuten Vartiokyläntien omakotialueen tonttien lunastukset parin kerrostalon paikaksi. Edelleen olisi Puotilassa ja Vartioharjussa paljon joutomaata toimistoille vapaana. Vaan aloittakoot lännestä: Kulosaaressa, Herttoniemessä ja Roihupellossa on edelleen paljon joutomaata Itäväylän varressa. Ja vieläpä sen "parhaan" joukkoliikenteen välittömässä läheisyydessä!

----------


## 339-DF

> Puotilan asemaa melko usein käyttävänä en näe sijaintia niinkään huonona.... - nyt runsaan kilometrin kävelymatka asemalle olisi ...


Nämä ovat niin pitkälti makuasioita. Olet tottunut tuollaiseen matkaan, se tuntuu luonnolliselta ja olet palveluun tyytyväinen.

Itse olen asunut lähes koko ikäni alle 200 metrin päässä ratikkapysäkistä lukuunottamatta opiskeluaikaa. Kilometrin kävelymatka ratikkapysäkille olisi aivan liian pitkä ja todella surkeaa palvelua - siis minun mielestäni. Munkkivuoressa jouduin tuollaisen matkan armoille, eikä todellakaan huvittanut. Mutta kuitenkin kävely ja ratikka oli nopeampi kuin kotioven edestä silloin tällöin liukastellut haitari-18.

----------


## petteri

> Nämä ovat niin pitkälti makuasioita. Olet tottunut tuollaiseen matkaan, se tuntuu luonnolliselta ja olet palveluun tyytyväinen.



Tuo on todellakin aika subjektiivista. Minulla on nykyään jokapäiväisen työmatkabussin pysäkille(Lapinrinne)  noin kilometrin matka ja se on ihan ok, jos ei sada. Kävely kun on selkeästi nopein kulkuvaihtoehto bussiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kulosaaressa, Herttoniemessä ja Roihupellossa on edelleen paljon joutomaata Itäväylän varressa. Ja vieläpä sen "parhaan" joukkoliikenteen välittömässä läheisyydessä!


Mikähän siinä on kun ei mene kaupaksi?

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä radan olisi varmasti saanut taivutettua Myllypuroonkin, jos se olisi laitettu tunneliin välillä Itäkeskus-Kontula. Tällöin rata olisi toki jouduttu johtamaan Kurkimäen ja Kivikon paikkeilta, jotta kaarteet saadaan tarpeeksi loiviksi, mutta nätisti se olisi Kontulaan silti saatu.


Joo, ja saisi vieläkin taivutettua oikeasti Myllypuroonkin. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa, kun Itäkeskus-Kontula-välin peruskorjaus tulee ajankohtaiseksi, punnitaan myös Mellunmäen-Sipoon metron uudelleen linjausta maankäytön keskeltä?  :Wink: 

Myllikän ostari on vain ikävästi nykyisellä asemalla, joten sen kannalta maankäytöllisesti parempi linjaus on pahasti myöhässä.

----------


## kaakkuri

> JMyllikän ostari on vain ikävästi nykyisellä asemalla, joten sen kannalta maankäytöllisesti parempi linjaus on pahasti myöhässä.


Myllikän ostari on kai Myllypuron ostoskeskus?
Jos, niin sen purku on juurikin saamassa vauhtia kiinteistönomistusten siirryttyä yksiin käsiin. Vartti-lehti taisi olla asiasta perillä oleva taho viime viikon numerossaan. Niinpä asiaa voisi vielä muuttaa laittamalla asemakaavamuutos vireille (saa välittömän rakennuskiellon alueelle) ja kaavoittamalla Myllypuro uusiksi. Sitten metrolinjaa uusiksi linjaamaan ja myöntämällä rakennusoikeutta kaupungin kaavoitusmonopolilla korkotappioiden katteeksi kiinteistösijoittajille. Samalla täydennyskaavoitusta uuden metroaseman ympäristöön.
Ei muuta kuin kuntalaisaloitetta valtuustolle väsäämään.

Contact your local councilman.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mikähän siinä on kun ei mene kaupaksi?



Tuohonhan en keksi muuta vastaukseksi kuin sen, että kaupan ovelle ei pääse suoraan ratikkapysäkiltä, kuten vaikkapa kaupungin kalleimpiin kiinteistöihin Aleksanterinkadulla. Sen sijaan liikkeiden asiakkaat jäävät junasta pois, kävelevät portaisiin, portaat ylös ja 300 metriä ennen kuin pääsevät kauppaan. Tämän jälkeen täytyy vielä kävellä kauppakassien kera kotiin n. 600 metrin päähän tai bussipysäkille, joka on siellä metroasemalla.

----------


## petteri

Herttoniemessä ja Itäkeskuksessa on rajallinen kysyntä liiketiloille ja siellä on vielä toistaiseksi ollut tilaa rakentaa. Asunnoillehan kysyntää kyllä riittää.

Vaikka onhan Itäkeskukseen, Herttoniemeen ja Roihupeltoon(Lanterna) viime vuosina rakennettu paljon uutta. Joten osa tonteista on kyllä mennyt kaupaksi.

----------


## vristo

Tarkastelen muuten juuri em. Jussi Iltasen tutkielmaa "Minne metro kuljettaa" ja toteanpa muunmuassa, että ns. Castrénin metron ratalinjaukset noudattelevat varsin tarkkaan nykymetron linjauksia. Niin myös Länsimetron osalta, jonka nykyinen suunniteltu linjaus on jopa parempi, kuin Castrénin metron, joka olisi mm. Lauttasaaressa mennyt Länsiväylän reunaa pitkin. Mutta Otaniemen mutka sekä muut suunnitellut Etelä-Espoon asemat esintyvät tässäkin suunnitelmassa. 
Itämetron linjaus Castrénin metrossa on lähes sama kuin nykyäänkin, ainoastaan Kulosaaressa mennään hieman keskemmällä ja muutama asema oli lisää ("Susitie" ja "Roihupelto"). Myös Kalasatama on suunnitelmassa nimellä "Kaasutehdas". Mellunmäen sekä Vuosaaren haarat sekä niiden asemat ovat jokseenkin samat (Myllypuron asema hieman keskemmällä ko. asuinaluetta) kuin nykymetrossakin. 

Mutta se tuossa tutkielmassakin todetaan, että Castrénin metro olisi käytännössä hävittänyt Helsingin nykyratikat; se olisi ollut metro, ei edes pikaraitiotie. Lähin esikuva olisi ollut Oslon metron kaltainen järjestelmä, kuten mm. nimimerkki Rattivaunukin on täällä aiemmin todennut. Mutta olisiko se järjestelmä sitten korvattu paremmalla ja tehokkaammalla, mene ja tiedä? Nykymetrossa on kuitenkin varsin samoja piirteitä, kuin Castrénin metrossakin ja väitänpä, että nykymetron kalusto on matkustajan kannalta miellyttävämpää mm. tilavuutensa ansiosta.

----------


## vristo

Hyvin "stuttgartimaisen" kuvan antaa tämä vuoden 1963 metrotoimikunnan mietintö, sillä paikoitelleen osuudet olisivat todella olleet 3-kiskoisia (1524 ja 1000mm), jotta niitä olisi voinut liikennöidä myös kapearaiteisilla raitiovaunuilla (Helsingin nykyraitiovaunut). Tämä olisi kuitenkin ollut vain välivaihe raitioliikenteen hävittämiseksi niin kaduilta, kuin tunneleistakin. 
Monessa kaupungissa Saksassa, esimerksiksi juuri Stuttgartissa ja Kölnissä, tuo vaihe on juuri viime päivinä käyty loppuun ja viimeisetkin vanhan polven Duewagit yms. on poistettu radoilta ja niiden verkot yhtenäistetty nykyiseen valtajärjestelmään, eli U-Stadtbahn-järjestelmään.
Helsingin kohdalla raitiovaunuliikenne reitiltä Hämeentie-Pitkäsilta-Kaisaniemenkatu-Kaivokatu olisi kokonaan siirretty metroradalle, jonne raitiovaunut olisi johdettu maan pinnalla kulkevilta osuuksilta Ruoholahden kääntöraiteelle ja Mäkelänkadulle. Näin olisi koko osuudella Ruoholahdesta Vallilaan ollut kolmikiskoiset raiteet.

(lähde: Jussi Iltasen tutkielma "Minne metro kuljettaa")

----------


## Kolli

Niin, Helsingin metro on raskas. Ei metron tarvitse olla raskas, kuten se ei ole vaikkapa Münchenissä. Eli miksei voi rakentaa+pienempiä halvempia metroasemia ja lähemmäksi pintaa.

----------


## vristo

> Niin, Helsingin metro on raskas. Ei metron tarvitse olla raskas, kuten se ei ole vaikkapa Münchenissä.


Ei niin tarvitse, mutta Helsingin metro on Münchenin tai Nürnbergin metrojen "helsinkiläinen" versio; syntyhistoria on samaa aikakautta ja tekniikassakin sekä rakenteessa on paljon yhteistä. Nürnbergissä on Siemensin automaattimetro...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli miksei voi rakentaa+pienempiä halvempia metroasemia ja lähemmäksi pintaa.


Koska H:gin metron vaunut ovat pitkiä ja muutenkin niin rakennetut, etteivät ne taivu nykyistä jyrkempiin kaarteisiin ja mäkiin. Mitoitukseltaan Helsingin metro vastaa kaikella tavalla keskieurooppalaista S-Bahnia tai paikallisjunia, joiden vaunut Suomessa tosin ovat vielä pidempiä.

Keskieurooppalaiset metrot ovat pääsääntöisesti samaan tapaan mitoitettuja kuin kookkaimmat raitiotiet. Yleisin vaunun leveys on 2,65 m kuten raitioteillä, osa on jopa kapeampia (Pariisi, Berliinin ensimmäiset linjat, Budapestin Földalatti). Kalusto kulkee alle sadan metrin kaarresäteistä, joita käytetään myös linjaliikenteessä, ei vain varikkoalueilla.

Keskieurooppalainen metron mitoitus merkitsee käytännössä sitä, että metroverkostoa voidaan tehdä jopa niin tiheästi, että se korvaa pääosan pintaliikenteestä. Esim. Pariisin metron pysäkkiväli on keskimäärin alle 500 metriä, ja keskustassa kaikkialla on metroasema alle 10 minuutin kävelymatkan päässä. Myös esikaupunkialueilla pärjätään vähemmällä liityntäliikenteellä, kun asemia on tiheämpään ja ne voidaan sijoittaa keskeisesti asutukseen toisin kuin Helsingissä.

Castrénin ideat olivat juuri tällaisia, mutta kun täällä iski suuruudenhulluus. Itse olen kanssasi samaa mieltä siitä, että metroa pitäisi kehittää kevyempään ja joustavampaan suuntaan, jotta sen laajentamiselle olisi edellytyksiä ja tehdyistä investoinneista saataisiin siten enemmän irti. Mutta toistaiseksi on menty vain päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Uudet suunnitelmat ovat kalliimpia kuin aiemmat toteutukset ja kuljettajattomuus tekee mahdottomaksi eurooppalaisen Stadtbahnin, S-Bahnin tai esikaupunkiraitiotien tapaisen metron laajentamisen.

Yksi käytännön esimerkki tästä on nähtävissä HS:n Vuosaaren sataman piirroksessa. Metroa ei ole voinut tuoda tälle valtavalle työpaikka-alueelle, vaan se jää kilometrin päähän. Siitä huolimatta, että satamakentälle rakennetaan joka tapauksessa raidekin juuri metron luontevalle reitille. Lautakunnassa ehdotin edes yhden asemavälin pidennystä sataman tontin rajalle Pauligin nurkalle. Siitä voisi sitten olla vaikka sataman sisäinen bussilinja. Mutta ei aiheuttanut toimenpiteitä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei niin tarvitse, mutta Helsingin metro on Münchenin tai Nürnbergin metrojen "helsinkiläinen" versio; syntyhistoria on samaa aikakautta ja tekniikassakin sekä rakenteessa on paljon yhteistä. Nürnbergissä on Siemensin automaattimetro...


Münchenin metro on teknisesti melko saman tyyppinen kuin Helsingin metro, se on ainoastaan "arkisempi", ts monumentaalisuutta siitä saa etsiä. Mutta onpa kaupunkiin saatu aikaan tosi kadehdittava verkosto.




> Keskieurooppalaiset metrot ovat pääsääntöisesti samaan tapaan mitoitettuja kuin kookkaimmat raitiotiet. Yleisin vaunun leveys on 2,65 m kuten raitioteillä, osa on jopa kapeampia (Pariisi, Berliinin ensimmäiset linjat, Budapestin Földalatti). Kalusto kulkee alle sadan metrin kaarresäteistä, joita käytetään myös linjaliikenteessä, ei vain varikkoalueilla.


Useimmissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa joissa on metro, on myös raitiotie. Mutta samassa kaupungissa metron ja raitiotien kaluston kokoero on aina huomattava, ellei ole kyseessä ns esimetro tai Stadtbahn jossa raitiotie ja metro käyttää samaa kalustoa, tai metro on sellainen antiikkiviritys jonka rakentaminen on aloitettu ennen 1. maailmansotaa.




> Castrénin ideat olivat juuri tällaisia, mutta kun täällä iski suuruudenhulluus. Itse olen kanssasi samaa mieltä siitä, että metroa pitäisi kehittää kevyempään ja joustavampaan suuntaan, jotta sen laajentamiselle olisi edellytyksiä ja tehdyistä investoinneista saataisiin siten enemmän irti. Mutta toistaiseksi on menty vain päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Uudet suunnitelmat ovat kalliimpia kuin aiemmat toteutukset ja kuljettajattomuus tekee mahdottomaksi eurooppalaisen Stadtbahnin, S-Bahnin tai esikaupunkiraitiotien tapaisen metron laajentamisen.


Jos Helsinkiin rakennetaan toinen metrolinja (U-metro tai Pasilan metro), niin mikän ei sulje pois kevyemmän kaluston, joko Statbahn-typpisen tai peräti matalalattiaisen raitiovaunun ja jyrkempien kaarresäteiden käyttöä. Sillä tavalla saataisiin aikaan viuhkamaisesti haarautuva metro pohjois-Helsinkiin samalla hinnalla kuin vain yksihaarainen raskasmetro. Ainakin kuvittelisin niin.




> Yksi käytännön esimerkki tästä on nähtävissä HS:n Vuosaaren sataman piirroksessa. Metroa ei ole voinut tuoda tälle valtavalle työpaikka-alueelle, vaan se jää kilometrin päähän. Siitä huolimatta, että satamakentälle rakennetaan joka tapauksessa raidekin juuri metron luontevalle reitille. Lautakunnassa ehdotin edes yhden asemavälin pidennystä sataman tontin rajalle Pauligin nurkalle. Siitä voisi sitten olla vaikka sataman sisäinen bussilinja. Mutta ei aiheuttanut toimenpiteitä.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että metro vielä tulee Vuosaaren satamaan. Kaikki on vielä aika keskeneräistä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

Näin tässä hiljattain jutun Chicagon metrosysteemistä ja hämmästyin kuvia, joissa keskustassa neljä linjaa kohtaa tasoristeyksenä kadunkulman yläpuolella. Kääntösäteet ovat ihan ratikan tasoa. Tämä varmaan on sitä kevyempää metrotekniikkaa? En onnistunut liittämään kuvaa, mutta hakusanalla CTA Loop Junction pitäisi löytyä Googlen kuvahausta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En onnistunut liittämään kuvaa, mutta hakusanalla CTA Loop Junction pitäisi löytyä Googlen kuvahausta.


Wikimedia Commonsista löytyy tällainen.



Tämä on juuri sitä, mihin kaupunkimetron tulisikin taipua, otti se sitten virtansa ilmasta tai kolmannesta kiskosta. Näin saadaan mahtumaan edullinen järjestelmä näppärästi kaupunkiin, mutta myös jatko pidemmälle onnistuu siinä missä junallakin.

----------


## Max

> Wikimedia Commonsista löytyy tällainen.


Kiitos, juuri tuota tarkoitin  :Smile:  Pitäisi varmaan mennä jollekin tietokonekurssille...

----------


## juhanahi

> Mulla on sellainen käsitys että metro vielä tulee Vuosaaren satamaan. Kaikki on vielä aika keskeneräistä.


Metrolle rakennetaan huoltoraide Vuosaaren satamasta Vuosaaren kääntöraiteelle. Se siis korvaa vanhan Hertsikan satamaradan osan Oulunkylä-Viilarintie, joka nykyään palvelee yhdysraiteena. Uutta huoltoraiteen käytävää pitkin pidetään varaus jatkaa metro satamaan, mutta käsittääkseni se on tässä vaiheessa vain ja ainoastaan varaus.

----------


## Compact

> 


Pariisin metrosta on minulle jäänyt mieleen juuri vastaavanlainen raidegeometria. Tosin se on siis kellarikerroksessa K1 tai K2. Rakennettu ilmeisesti kaivamalla katu aukinaiseksi ja sitten tunneli on katettu katukannella. Asemille kävely lyhyttä rappukäytävää pitkin kellariin. Kadunkulmaukset huomaa sikäläisissä metrojunassa hyvin, matkustaminen on kuin menisi raitiovaunulla ruutukaavassa silmät kiinni.

No onhan Pariisissa tietysti montaa muunkinlaista rakennustapaa, mutta hyvin paljon "upotettua raitiotietä". Chicagossa on vastaavasti tuollaista ilmarataa - Elevated - kun ei ole syystä tai toisesta "sata vuotta" sitten ryhdytty maankaivuun. Olisiko silloin ollut esteenä olemassa olleet vanhat raitiotiejärjestelmät, joilla oli vielä toimikautta jäljellä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Chicagossa on vastaavasti tuollaista ilmarataa - Elevated - kun ei ole syystä tai toisesta "sata vuotta" sitten ryhdytty maankaivuun. Olisiko silloin ollut esteenä olemassa olleet vanhat raitiotiejärjestelmät, joilla oli vielä toimikautta jäljellä?


Veikkaisin, että pääsyy saattaisi kuitenkin olla maaperässä. Kaupunkihan on ihan järven rannalla ja taitaa olla jopa entistä järvenpohjaa, sillä se vaikuttaisi olevan hyvin alavassa maastossa, jossa on paljon vedellä täytettyjä reikiä ja juovia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ehkäpä tässä onkin kyse semantiikasta eli siitä, mitä nyt nimitetään Castrénin metroksi.


Käytän kutsumanimeä "Castrénin metro" siitä metrosuunnitelmasta, jonka Metrotoimikunta esitteli vuonna 1963. Se ei ollut enää pikaraitiotiesuunnitelma.



> Castrén teki omana aikanaan monenlaista, kuten Helsingin ensimmäisen liityntäliikenteen, jota voisi myös kutsua Castrénin metroksi.


Tämän takana oli Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunta. (Siis ihan oma työryhmänsä...) 



> Castrén suunnitteli Itä-Helsingin pikaratikat ja niille sopivaa kalustoa hankittiin Castrénin aikana. Näiden ratikoiden oli tarkoitus kulkea keskustassa maan alla, jotta mm. Rautatientori olisi saatu joukkoliikenneterminaalia parempaan käyttöön, pysäköintialueeksi. Tätä olen nimittänyt Castrénin metroksi.


Yleiskaavoittajat laativat vuonna 1953 suunnitelman, joissa pikaraitiotie esiintyi kolmihaaraisena. Yksi haara suuntautui itään. Kannattaa huomata, että VTS-vaunut tilattiin samana vuonna.



> Mutta Helsingin junan kokoista metroa ei enää ollut tekemässä Castrén, joka ennen ratkaisevia päätöksiä hyllytettiin, koska ei ollut niiden päätösten kannalla jotka hänen hyllyttämisensä jälkeen tehtiin. Tiedän, että on suunniteltu leveitä vaunuja jo Castrénin aikana, mutta Castrénin suhteen jokin meni pieleen, kun hän ei halunnut nykyistä metroa. Siksi en nimitä enään junametrosuunnitelmia Castrénin metroksi, vaan ne ovat minulle Valtasen metroja.


1950-luvun pikaraitiotien ja 1960-luvun lopun rautatiemetron väliin siis mahtui nk. Castrénin metro(suunnitelma), jossa raideleveys oli (vuodesta 1959 lähtien) 1524 mm ja vaunujen korileveys 2820 mm. Valtasen metrossa raideleveys oli ja on sama, korileveys taas on oslolainen 3200 mm.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytän kutsumanimeä "Castrénin metro" siitä metrosuunnitelmasta, jonka Metrotoimikunta esitteli vuonna 1963. Se ei ollut enää pikaraitiotiesuunnitelma.
> Tämän takana oli Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunta. (Siis ihan oma työryhmänsä...)


Mulla on kanssa sellainen käsitys että Castrénin metroksi kutsutaan nimenomaan sitä v 1963 esikaupunkiliikenne-/metrotoimikunnan suunnitelmaa n 100 km ja 100 asemaa kattavasta metroverkostosta. Raideleveydestä  mulla on sellainen käsitys että siihen kuului sekä 1524 mm metro-osuuksia että 1000 mm raitiotie-osuuksia, ja että leveämpään kiskotukseen olisi siirrytty kokoverkossa samalla tavalla kuin Stuttgartissa tehtiin, vaiheittain, jopa niin että osassa metrorataa on monta kiskoa mahdollistaen ajon sekä raitiovaunuilla että metrojunilla. Tämä on tietysti spekulaatiota, mutta muistaakseni aiemmin foorumissa näytetyt piirustukset tunneleiden läpileikkauksesta antavat vihjeitä siitä. Castrenin alkuperäisissä metrosuunnitelmiin sisältyi väliaikaisesti myös busseilla ajettavia osuuksia. 

Voidaanko siis katsoa että nykyinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, vaikka metron osuus on vain vaivaiset 22 km ja länsimetron valmistuttuakin alle 40, noudattaa aika hyvin Castrénin ajatuksia koska on myös nopeita lähijunayhteyksiä kaupungista ulos, nykyaikaisia matalalattiaraitiovaunuja ja BRT-tasoinen Jokeri-bussi? 




> Yleiskaavoittajat laativat vuonna 1953 suunnitelman, joissa pikaraitiotie esiintyi kolmihaaraisena. Yksi haara suuntautui itään. Kannattaa huomata, että VTS-vaunut tilattiin samana vuonna.


Sitä vuoden 1953 esikaupunkiratasuunitelmaa jossa raitiotiet ajavat keskustassa tunneleissa kutsutaan "Kråkströmin suunnitelmaksi" ja v 1955 toteutettua Ruskeasuon runkolinjaratikkaa "Frenckellin pikajunaksi" silloisen kaupunginjohtajan mukaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Voidaanko siis katsoa että nykyinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, vaikka metron osuus on vain vaivaiset 22 km ja länsimetron valmistuttuakin alle 40, noudattaa aika hyvin Castrénin ajatuksia koska on myös nopeita lähijunayhteyksiä kaupungista ulos, nykyaikaisia matalalattiaraitiovaunuja ja BRT-tasoinen Jokeri-bussi?


Kyllä siinä on paljon sellaisia piirteitä. Esimerkiksi nykyinen metro ja sen jatko Etelä-Espooseen noudettelevat melkoisen tarkkaan myöskin Castrénin linjausta.

Tässä on muuten noita aiemmin tällä foorumilla esiteltyjä Castrénin ajatuksia: Helsingin utopiat. Pysäytä kuva jossain vaiheessa niin pääset katselemaan Castrénin aseman poikkileikkausta.

----------


## edsel

> Veikkaisin, että pääsyy saattaisi kuitenkin olla maaperässä.


Chicagossa on ollut rahdinkuljetusmaanalainen. Kahden jalan raideleveys ja virroitus ilmajohdosta. 60 mailia rataa, 149 kaksiakselista sähköveturia, yli 3000 vaunua. Suljettu 1959.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mulla on kanssa sellainen käsitys että Castrénin metroksi kutsutaan nimenomaan sitä v 1963 esikaupunkiliikenne-/metrotoimikunnan suunnitelmaa...


Tämähän ei ole se junametro, jonka Castrénin syrjäyttäjät tähän kaupunkiin saivat aikaiseksi.




> Raideleveydestä  mulla on sellainen käsitys että siihen kuului sekä 1524 mm metro-osuuksia että 1000 mm raitiotie-osuuksia...


Se näkyy Vriston linkittämässa HS:n hauskassa animaatiossakin. Siellä näkyy 1000/1524 mm 3-kiskoinen rataprofiili, jossa kaluston ulottuma on 141 cm leveän raiteen keskiviivasta reunaan.

Tämä luku ei tule Oslon tunnelbanasta, vaan Helsingin raitiovaunujen 2300 mm leveydestä. 3-kiskoisella radalla 1524 mm:n raiteen keskiviiva on 1418 mm etäisyydellä metrin raitiovaunun seinästä.




> Castrenin alkuperäisissä metrosuunnitelmiin sisältyi väliaikaisesti myös busseilla ajettavia osuuksia.


Castrénin johtama esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelutoimikunta suunnittelikin metroväyliä määrittelemättä, mitä laitteita väylillä kulkee. En tiedä, johtuiko tällainen ajattelu poliittisista paineista vai terveestä järjestä ajatella väylää väylänä, jolla on jokin kysyntä, jonka täyttämiseen voidaan valita erilaisia kulkuneuvoja. Ehkä ajattelun lähtökohta oli kuitenkin vain siinä, että joukkoliikenne piti ajan hengen mukaan saada pois kaduilta, joiden tila tuli antaa autoille. Tunneli oli siten tarkoitus sinänsä riippumatta siitä, olivatko sen kustannukset missään järkevässä suhteessa liikennemääriin.




> Sitä vuoden 1953 esikaupunkiratasuunitelmaa jossa raitiotiet ajavat keskustassa tunneleissa kutsutaan "Kråkströmin suunnitelmaksi" ja v 1955 toteutettua Ruskeasuon runkolinjaratikkaa "Frenckellin pikajunaksi" silloisen kaupunginjohtajan mukaan.


Castrén oli henkilönä molempien takana, vaikka saikin oman nimensä vasta Metrotoimikunnan vuoden 1963 suunnitelmaan.

HS:n animaatio nimittää Castrénin suunnitelmia vanhentuneiksi. Animaation tekovuonna 2001 olisi kuitenkin pitänyt jo ymmärtää, että oikeampi ilmaisu on epämuodikas. Tosiasiassa Castrén oli aikaansa edellä, minkä historia on osoittanut. Valmet ja Valtanen halusivat tehdä vanhanaikaisen joustamattoman junametron, ja halusivat täysin eri suuntaan kuin mihin kehitys oli menossa. Raha ja puoluekuri rasvasivat päätöksenteon.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Kävin jo 70-luvun lopulla pikku-poikana ensi kerran Helsingin Metrotoimistossa ja siellä on esitteitä Prahan metrosta ja kaipa jokin sitä kehuva näyttelykin oli ollut. Itse näen asian niin, että jollei Valtanen ja Valmet olisi pitänyt puoliaan, niin Helsingin metro voisi olla tyystin toisenlainen neuvosto-metro. Noihin aikoihinhan kaikki vähänkin suuremmat tekniset hankinnat piti hankkia rakkaasta itänaapurista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse näen asian niin, että jollei Valtanen ja Valmet olisi pitänyt puoliaan, niin Helsingin metro voisi olla tyystin toisenlainen neuvosto-metro.


Neuvostouhka oli todellinen, mutta sen aiheuttivat Valtanen ja kumppanit itse.

Jos Helsinki olisi lähtenyt Castrénin periaattein laajentamaan raitioteitä esikaupunkeihin Stadtbahnina, ei Neuvostoliitolla olisi ollut mitään aihetta tyrkyttää tänne metrojunia. Prahassa Neuvostoliitolla oli valta rakennuttaa metroa, vaikka prahalaiset itse eivät sitä halunneet ja olivat suunnitelleet myös raitiotiensä kehittämistä Stadtbahnin periaatteella.

Mutta Valmetille oli tärkeätä, että Helsinki rakentaa raskasmetron, koska Valmet halusi kehittää metrojunan ja tarvitsi sitä varten sekä testiradan, esittelypaikan että referenssiasiakkaan.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mutta Valmetille oli tärkeätä, että Helsinki rakentaa raskasmetron, koska Valmet halusi kehittää metrojunan ja tarvitsi sitä varten sekä testiradan, esittelypaikan että referenssiasiakkaan.


Ja erinomaisesti kansainvälistä ajatonta huippumuotoilua olevat M100-junat ovat toimineetkin ja ura jatkuu vielä automaattimetron junina. Referenssiä kerrakseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos Helsinki olisi lähtenyt Castrénin periaattein laajentamaan raitioteitä esikaupunkeihin Stadtbahnina, ei Neuvostoliitolla olisi ollut mitään aihetta tyrkyttää tänne metrojunia.


Tämä taitaa kuulua pikemminkin ketjuun Mitä jos Helsingin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie..., mutta otanpa esille tärkeän näkökohdan. Helsingin raitioteiden laajentamattomuus alkoi jo 1930-luvulla. Tämä on todettu useissa ketjuissa, ja Raitio-lehdessäkin. 1940-luvun alueliitosten mukana tulleillekaan alueille ei viety raitiotietä asuinrakentamisen yhteydessä. Vakavat virheet tapahtuivat siis jo 20 vuotta ennen Castrénin vetämiä Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomiteoita ja 30 vuotta ennen Valtasen koulukunnan raskasraidejyräämisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja erinomaisesti kansainvälistä ajatonta huippumuotoilua olevat M100-junat ovat toimineetkin ja ura jatkuu vielä automaattimetron junina. Referenssiä kerrakseen.


Valitettavasti vain Valmet ei koskaan myynyt juniaan muualle kuin Helsinkiin. Jos Valmet olisi ylikokoisen metrojunan sijaan kehittänyt kevyen ja uudenaikaisella tehonsäädöllä varustetun Stadtbahn-vaunun, Valmetilla olisi voinut olla mahdollisuuksia saada myös vientikauppoja.

Tavallaan Valmet tulikin kehittäneeksi modernin Stadtbahn-vaunun joutuessaan suunnittelemaan ja valmistamaan Helsinkiin Nr-sarjan raitiovaunut. Stadtbahn-B -vaunu on hyvin samanlainen, ja Nr-vaunut ovat rakenteellisesti lähempänä Stadtbahn-B -vaunua kuin esikuvanaan ollutta Düwagin GT6:tta.

Nr-vaunun kehittämisestä puuttui kuitenkin se haasteellisuus, minkä Valmet asetti itselleen metrojunan kanssa. Nr-vaunussa ei pyritty keveyteen (alumiinikori) eikä suureen kapasiteettiin (leveys ja pituus), vaan tehtiin Düwagin vaunusta raskaampi kopio, jossa ei ollut kuitenkaan enempää kapasiteettia. Innovatiivisyys liittyi ainoastaan Strömbergin tehoelektroniikkaan, joka ei kiinnostanut Valmetia. Valmethan tarjosi vaunuja ensin kontrolleriohjauksella. Strömberg saikin yrittämisestään palkintoja tehoelektroniikan vientikauppoina.

Valmetissa oltiin täysin hakoteillä eikä ymmärretty edes sitä, ettei ketään metrovaunuja ostavaa asiakasta kiinnosta suuri koko, koska kalusto on pakko ostaa radan ja asemien määrittämällä mitoituksella. Valmetin olisi kannattanut mieluummin kaupata Helsingille 2,65 m leveä järjestelmä 15-metrisin alumiinivaunuin. Silloin olisi voinut myydä valmiisiin metroihin sopivaa kalustoa, joka olisi kevyempää ja taloudellisempaa kuin vanha kontaktorikäyttöinen teräskalusto.

Samalla olisi luotu Helsinkiin sellainen metro, joka olisi paremmin sopinut kaupunkirakenteeseen ja sen laajennusedellytykset olisivat olleet toiset kuin olemassa olevaa huonommalla paikallisjunan kopiolla. Nyt on esimerkiksi ollut vaikeuksia sovittaa Otaniemen asemaa paikalleen kun kaarresäteistä tulee liian tiukkoja tarpeettoman pitkien vaunujen suuren minimikaarresäteen vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä taitaa kuulua pikemminkin ketjuun Mitä jos Helsingin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie..., mutta otanpa esille tärkeän näkökohdan. Helsingin raitioteiden laajentamattomuus alkoi jo 1930-luvulla. Tämä on todettu useissa ketjuissa, ja Raitio-lehdessäkin. 1940-luvun alueliitosten mukana tulleillekaan alueille ei viety raitiotietä asuinrakentamisen yhteydessä. Vakavat virheet tapahtuivat siis jo 20 vuotta ennen Castrénin vetämiä Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomiteoita ja 30 vuotta ennen Valtasen koulukunnan raskasraidejyräämisiä.


Kaupungin ja raitioteiden laajenemiseen vaikutti eräs pikkuseikka, toinen maailmansota. Raitioverkkohan ulottui ennen maailmansotaa jo kaupungin rajojen ulkopuolelle, eli oli kasvanut nopeammin kuin itse kaupunki.

Sodan jälkeen jälleenrakennuskaudella haluja ja suunnitelmia laajennukseen ja modernisointiin oli (esim. HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Sahlbergin pikaratikkasuunnitelma 1946). Ensin oli esteenä pula ja säännöstely mutta sitten autoistuminen ja siitä syntynyt metrokeskustelu (metroaloitteet valtuustossa 1955), joka pysäytti raitioliikenteen ja muunkin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen puoleksi vuosisadaksi.

Sota on toki vakava virhe, mutta se ei ole kaupungin liikennesuunnittelun aiheuttama. Sen sijaan automyönteisyys ja siitä johtuva pintajoukkoliikenteen näivettäminen ovat, ja nämä virheet tehtiin 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla.

Toteutuneesta historiasta voi lukea kokoamallani nettisivulla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tavallaan Valmet tulikin kehittäneeksi modernin Stadtbahn-vaunun joutuessaan suunnittelemaan ja valmistamaan Helsinkiin Nr-sarjan raitiovaunut. Stadtbahn-B -vaunu on hyvin samanlainen, ja Nr-vaunut ovat rakenteellisesti lähempänä Stadtbahn-B -vaunua kuin esikuvanaan ollutta Düwagin GT6:tta.


Itse asiassa Nr-vaunun lähin sukulainen Saksassa taitaakin olla Düwagin vaunutyyppi M6S (ja sen sisaret M6C, M8C jne.). M-sarjalaiset ovat Stadtbahn B -mallin metrisiä versioita, joiden rinnalle kehitettiin vielä 1435 mm:n N-variaatio. 

Netistä löytyy varsin mukava tietopaketti B-, M-, ja N-sarjalaisista vaunuista osoitteessa http://www.m-wagen.de/ . Huomattava osa tuotannosta on aikanaan mennyt Nordrheinwestfalen-alueelle, M- ja N-vaunuja toki jossain määrin muuallekin. Tosin N-sarjalaisia on tehty kaiken kaikkiaan vain muutamalle paikkakunnalle (Dortmund, Kassel, Nürnberg).

Oli miten oli, NrI:n suunnittelutyön alkaessa sen enempää B-, M- tai N-vaunuja ei ollut ainuttakaan liikenteessä. Uusimmat Düwagit olivat Mannheim-tyyppiä, joita Helsinkiinkin on viimeisen 4 vuoden aikana saapunut neljä kappaletta liikennekäyttöön ja yksi varaosiksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sota on toki vakava virhe,


Saksako ei joutunut yhtään kärsimään sodasta?


> Sen sijaan automyönteisyys ja siitä johtuva pintajoukkoliikenteen näivettäminen ovat, ja nämä virheet tehtiin 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla.


Ja se kehitys (raitioliikenteen osalta - bussiliikennettähän laajennettiin noina aikoina) oli käytännössä saanut alkunsa jo 1930-luvun alussa, lähes 10 vuotta ennen ensimmäisen maailmansodan alkamista. Siitä huolimatta, että jo ennen Suomen itsenäistymistä Munkkiniemen ja Haagan raitiotiet olivat ulottuneet silloisen Helsingin ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oli miten oli, NrI:n suunnittelutyön alkaessa sen enempää B-, M- tai N-vaunuja ei ollut ainuttakaan liikenteessä.


Juuri sen vuoksi Valmetilla olisi ollut saumaa vientikauppoihin. Nr- sekä B- ja M-vaunujen yhdennäköisyydestä olen kuullut sanottavan, että saksalaiset olisivat kopioineet Valmetin työtä. Olihan Valmetin suunnittelu taatusti Saksassa tiedossa, kun kerran ostettiin Düwagilta niveliä ja telejä. Itse epäilen tätä tarinaa, sillä ajan muotoilutyyli oli mainittujen vaunujen kulmikkuutta, eikä siihen tarvittu toisten kopiointia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sodan jälkeen jälleenrakennuskaudella haluja ja suunnitelmia laajennukseen ja modernisointiin oli (esim. HKL:n toimitusjohtaja Sahlbergin pikaratikkasuunnitelma 1946). Ensin oli esteenä pula ja säännöstely mutta sitten autoistuminen ja siitä syntynyt metrokeskustelu (metroaloitteet valtuustossa 1955), joka pysäytti raitioliikenteen ja muunkin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen puoleksi vuosisadaksi.


Minä taas näen jo Sahlbergin suunnitelmat v:lta 1946 ja Kråkströmin suunnitelmat v:lta 1953 aitona metrsuunnitelmana, vaikka kalustotyyppi olisi ollut aluksi raitiovaunu. Metro-sanaa ei siihen aikaan tunnettu suomen kielessä, ainakaan tarkoittamassa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Siihen aikaan puhuttiin ainoastaan maanalaisesta sekä esikaupunkiradasta, ja Sahlbergin ja Kråkströmin suunnitelmat tarkoittivat juuri niitä. Sahlberg oli käynyt opintomatkoilla Tukholmassa ja muissa pohjois-Euroopan kaupungeissa joissa oli maanalainen joko valmiina olemassa tai rakenteilla. Maanalainen -sanahan on sikäli jännä että sitä voi käyttää sekä kun puhutaan maanalaisesta rautatiestä että raitiotiestä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Valitettavasti vain Valmet ei koskaan myynyt juniaan muualle kuin Helsinkiin. Jos Valmet olisi ylikokoisen metrojunan sijaan kehittänyt kevyen ja uudenaikaisella tehonsäädöllä varustetun Stadtbahn-vaunun, Valmetilla olisi voinut olla mahdollisuuksia saada myös vientikauppoja.
> 
> Tavallaan Valmet tulikin kehittäneeksi modernin Stadtbahn-vaunun joutuessaan suunnittelemaan ja valmistamaan Helsinkiin Nr-sarjan raitiovaunut. Stadtbahn-B -vaunu on hyvin samanlainen, ja Nr-vaunut ovat rakenteellisesti lähempänä Stadtbahn-B -vaunua kuin esikuvanaan ollutta Düwagin GT6:tta.


Lähimpänä toteumistaan oli Gööteporin Raitioteiden  nivelvaunukauppa. Enpä muista mihinkä se tarkkaanottaen kariutui, mutta GS lopulta hankki ruotsalaisia rumia vaunumöhkäleitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Valmetille oli tärkeätä, että Helsinki rakentaa raskasmetron, koska Valmet halusi kehittää metrojunan ja tarvitsi sitä varten sekä testiradan, esittelypaikan että referenssiasiakkaan.


Yhdessä toisessa ketjussahan spekuloidaan sillä että Valmet tähtäsi 1980-luvulla tosissaan myydä itään Helsingin tyyppisiä metrojunia, ja että Riian metro olisi ollut mahdollinen kohde. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saksako ei joutunut yhtään kärsimään sodasta?


Olenko väittänyt? Saksassa vaan ei sodan jälkeen tehty samanlaista totaalista virhettä joukkoliikenteen laiminlyönnissä kuin meillä. Saksassa lopetettiin kyllä kymmeniä raitioteitä, mutta raitioliikenteen kehitystrendi olivat Stadtbahnit, eivät raskasmetrot.




> Ja se kehitys (raitioliikenteen osalta - bussiliikennettähän laajennettiin noina aikoina) oli käytännössä saanut alkunsa jo 1930-luvun alussa, lähes 10 vuotta ennen ensimmäisen maailmansodan alkamista. Siitä huolimatta, että jo ennen Suomen itsenäistymistä Munkkiniemen ja Haagan raitiotiet olivat ulottuneet silloisen Helsingin ulkopuolelle.


Tätä tulkintaa ei toteutunut historia tue. Bussi kehittyi teknisesti kelvolliseksi joukkoliikennevälineeksi 1930-luvulla ja siitä tuli toimiva osa joukkoliikennettä raitioteiden rinnalle. Frenckell oli yksin ajatuksineen raitioteiden lakkauttamisesta. Bussiliikenteen kasvu ei korvannut raitiotietä, joka laajeni kaupunkirakenteen laajentuessa ja kalustoa hankittiin lisää.

Koska radat ulottuivat jo tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen ulkopuolelle, uusia ratoja ei tarvittu. Esimerkiksi Töölö rakennettiin olemassa olevan raitiotieradan varteen. Busseilla voitiin palvella alueita, joille raitiotien rakentaminen ei harvan asutuksen vuoksi ollut mielekästä. Esimerkiksi Helsingin itäpuolelle oli vesiliikennettä, joka palveli huvilatyyppistä asutusta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lähimpänä toteumistaan oli Gööteporin Raitioteiden  nivelvaunukauppa. Enpä muista mihinkä se tarkkaanottaen kariutui, mutta GS lopulta hankki ruotsalaisia rumia vaunumöhkäleitä.


Se kaatui Ruotsin valtion tukemaan kauppapolitiikkaan. GS joutui tilaamaan vaunut ASEAlta, jotta ASEA sai referenssin myydäkseen raitiovaunuja maailmalle. Minulla on muistikuva, että ASEA oli tarjoamassa kokonaispakettia (vaunut ja rata) Ankaraan, mutta ei ollut eduksi, ettei ASEA ollut 20 vuoteen toimittanut raitiovaunuja minnekään. Valmet siis joutui omien kauppatapojensa uhriksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä taas näen jo Sahlbergin suunnitelmat v:lta 1946 ja Kråkströmin suunnitelmat v:lta 1953 aitona metrsuunnitelmana, vaikka kalustotyyppi olisi ollut aluksi raitiovaunu.


Kun nyt kerran on tiedossa saksalainen Stadtbahnin (esimetron) määritelmä, miksi sotkisimme käsitteitä sen vuoksi, että 1940-luvulla ei Stadtbahnin käsitettä vielä ollut olemassa. Sen sijaan pikaraitiotie oli, oli ollut jo Eliel Saarisen ajoista lähtien.

Sahlberg ja Kråkström eivät suunnitelleet sellaista kuin Helsingin metro nykyään on, vaan he suunnittelivat raitioteiden kehittämistä sisältäen maanalaisia osuuksia. Siis juuri sitä, mitä saksalaiset standardisoivat 1960-luvulla Stadtbahniksi. Tällä ja nykymetrolla on olennaisena erona se, ettei kalusto voi kulkea katuverkossa ja metroradan on oltava kaikkialla eritasossa.

Maailman mitassahan metro-sanalla tarkoitetaan lähes mitä vaan, mistä antavat hieman viitteitä tämän sivun alussa olevat kuvat. Mutta jos ei nyt sotketa soppaa sillä, vaan pysytään helsinkiläisessä metron käsitteessä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se kaatui Ruotsin valtion tukemaan kauppapolitiikkaan. GS joutui tilaamaan vaunut ASEAlta, jotta ASEA sai referenssin myydäkseen raitiovaunuja maailmalle. Minulla on muistikuva, että ASEA oli tarjoamassa kokonaispakettia (vaunut ja rata) Ankaraan, mutta ei ollut eduksi, ettei ASEA ollut 20 vuoteen toimittanut raitiovaunuja minnekään. Valmet siis joutui omien kauppatapojensa uhriksi.


Olisiko kaupunki ollut sittenkin Istanbul, koska Ankarassa ei 1990-luvun alussa vielä ollut mitään raitiotietä, mutta Istanbuliiin rakennettiin sellainen ja ASEA toimitti vaunut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko kaupunki ollut sittenkin Istanbul...


Olet varmaankin oikeassa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saksassa vaan ei sodan jälkeen tehty samanlaista totaalista virhettä joukkoliikenteen laiminlyönnissä kuin meillä. Saksassa lopetettiin kyllä kymmeniä raitioteitä, mutta raitioliikenteen kehitystrendi olivat Stadtbahnit, eivät raskasmetrot.


Stadtbahnit tulivat vasta pitkän ajan kuluttua sodan päättymisestä (Helsingin metro saatiin käyttöön vielä sitäkin myöhemmin). Perustelit Helsingin raitiotielaajennuksien toteuttamatta jättämistä sodalla, (sotavuosina sodassa mukana olevissa maissa tilanne oli ymmärrettävästi kaikkialla vaikea), mutta fakta on se, että 1950-luvun uudelleenrakentamisen aikana joukkoliikenteen laajentaminen annettiin Helsingissä busseille, ei raitiovaunuille. Näin siitä huolimatta, että Suomessa oli omaa raitiovaunutuotantoa eikä raitiovaunujen käyttöenergiankaan olisi tarvinnut olla yksistään tuontitavaraa (busseillahan tilanne oli toinen aika laillakin).



> Tätä tulkintaa ei toteutunut historia tue. Bussi kehittyi teknisesti kelvolliseksi joukkoliikennevälineeksi 1930-luvulla ja siitä tuli toimiva osa joukkoliikennettä raitioteiden rinnalle. Frenckell oli yksin ajatuksineen raitioteiden lakkauttamisesta. Bussiliikenteen kasvu ei korvannut raitiotietä, joka laajeni kaupunkirakenteen laajentuessa ja kalustoa hankittiin lisää.


Kyllähän bussiliikenteen kasvu oli monilta osin raitioliikenteeltä pois. Samasta syystähän osa foorumin jäsenistä on hätää kärsimässä meneillään olevasta johdinautoselvityksestä.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun nyt kerran on tiedossa saksalainen Stadtbahnin (esimetron) määritelmä, miksi sotkisimme käsitteitä sen vuoksi, että 1940-luvulla ei Stadtbahnin käsitettä vielä ollut olemassa. Sen sijaan pikaraitiotie oli, oli ollut jo Eliel Saarisen ajoista lähtien.
> 
> Sahlberg ja Kråkström eivät suunnitelleet sellaista kuin Helsingin metro nykyään on, vaan he suunnittelivat raitioteiden kehittämistä sisältäen maanalaisia osuuksia. Siis juuri sitä, mitä saksalaiset standardisoivat 1960-luvulla Stadtbahniksi. Tällä ja nykymetrolla on olennaisena erona se, ettei kalusto voi kulkea katuverkossa ja metroradan on oltava kaikkialla eritasossa.
> 
> Maailman mitassahan metro-sanalla tarkoitetaan lähes mitä vaan, mistä antavat hieman viitteitä tämän sivun alussa olevat kuvat. Mutta jos ei nyt sotketa soppaa sillä, vaan pysytään helsinkiläisessä metron käsitteessä.


Ettei menä nyt ihan hiuksenhalkomisen tasolle, niin sovitaanko että oikea nimitys sille mitä Sahlberg ja Kråkströn suunnittelivat on esimetro, joista sinulla on nettisivullasi myös juttua. Stadtbahn on puhdas saksalaisinsinöörien 1960-luvulla keksimä termi. Sitä ennen sillä sanalla oli vähän laajempi merkitys, tarkoittaen myös suurkaupunkien höyryllä toimivat paikallisrautatiet. 

Ennen 2. maailmansotaa rakennettuja kuuluisia esimetroja ovat mm Wienin vanha Stadtbahn, Boston Transitin vihreä linja, Tukholman raitioteiden maanalainen osuus Slussen-Skanstull, jota alettiin heti valmistuttuan kutsua Tunnelbanaksi, Oslon Holmenkollbanen. Nämä olivat Sahlbergin esikuvia. Näistä Kaikki paitsi Wienin Stadtbahn ja Bostonin vihreä linja on myöhemin muutettu oikeaksi metroksi, mutta nämäkin esiintyvät nykyään kaupallisessa mielessä yhtenä metrolinjana muiden joukossa. 

Spekuloidaan nyt sillä että Sahlbergin ja Kråkstömin suunnitelmia olisi alettu toteuttaa jo ennekuin "metro" -sana olisi vakiintunut Suomen (sen enempää kuin ruotsinkaan)  kielessä. Ensimmäiset osuudet olisi otettu käyttöön 1950-luvulla ja koko verkosto useine haaroineen olisi ollut valmis viimestään 1970-luvun alussa. 

Olisiko HKL käyttänyt siitä nimitystä "raitiotie", "maanalainen", "metro" vai jotain muuta? Sillä ei ole loppujen lopuksi niin suurta merkitystä, mutta sillä enemmän miten hyväksi kaupunkilaiset olisivat sen kokeneet. Jos lopputulos olisi ollut pimeä, hidas ja tunkkainen, ja bussiinkin verrattuna ankea, niin luultavasti olisi vaadittu aika nopeasti sen muuttamista oikeaksi metroksi tavalla tai toisella. Mutta jos se olisi osoittautunut mukavemmaksi kuin bussi ja maanpinnalla kulkeva raitiotie niin se olisi saanut jäädä sellaiseksi, ainoastaan vanut modernisoitu ja vähän uutta maalia seiniin ajan mukaan

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mutta fakta on se, että 1950-luvun uudelleenrakentamisen aikana joukkoliikenteen laajentaminen annettiin Helsingissä busseille, ei raitiovaunuille.


Juuri tätähän olen selittänyt, sekä tässä että kokoamassani historiikissa. Bussien suosimisen syynä oli autoilun suosiminen, josta myös metroinnostus johtui. Tämä on luettavissa vuoden 1955 valtuustoaloitteista sekä liikennettä suunnitelleiden erinimisten toimikuntien mietintöjen ja suunnitelmien perusteluista: Helsinki tarvitsee maanalaisen, jotta kasvavalle autoilulle on tilaa.

Bussi oli "hyvää" joukkoliikennettä, koska sille ei tarvinnut tehdä eri väyliä kuin autoille. Ja kun metrosuunnitelmien vuoksi raitioteiden laajentaminen keskeytettiin, mutta metroakaan ei rakennettu, joukkoliikennettä oli pakko laajentaa uusille alueille jotenkin, ja ainoa vaihtoehto oli bussi.




> Näin siitä huolimatta, että Suomessa oli omaa raitiovaunutuotantoa eikä raitiovaunujen käyttöenergiankaan olisi tarvinnut olla yksistään tuontitavaraa (busseillahan tilanne oli toinen aika laillakin).


Tuontitavaraa olivat autotkin. Silloin kuten edelleenkin auto on pyhä ja sitä eivät koske kaikessa muussa noudatettavat säännöt. Toki autotuonti oli säännösteltyä vuoteen 1963, mutta se ei estänyt autoistumista ja henkilöautokannan kasvua. Sen sijaan saksalaisten raitiovaunujen ostaminen 1950-luvulla ei tullut kysymykseen, vaikka autotuontiin myönnettiin lupia jatkuvasti.




> Kyllähän bussiliikenteen kasvu oli monilta osin raitioliikenteeltä pois. Samasta syystähän osa foorumin jäsenistä on hätää kärsimässä meneillään olevasta johdinautoselvityksestä.


1950-luvulta lähtien kyllä, mutta ei ennen toista maailmansotaa. Raitioliikenteen kasvua kuvaa esimerkiksi vaunuhankintojen määrä. Tässä vuosikymmenittäin:

1910-luvulle asti, 69 moottorivaunua
1920, 80 moottorivaunua
1930, 12 moottorivaunua
1940, 46 moottorivaunua
1950, 128 moottorivaunua
1960, ei hankintoja
1970, 40 moottorivaunua
1980, 42 moottorivaunua
1990, ensimmäiset Variot 1998, käytännössä 40 vaunun sarjan toimitus oli 2000-luvulla

1950-luvulla alkanut ja 1960-lukuun huipentunut metroinnostus näkyy 1960-luvun nollahankinnoissa. 1950-luvun hankintapiikin selittää suurimmaksi osaksi se, että vanhaa 1920-luvulla hankittua kalustoa oli pakko korvata.

Virheitä täynnä olevasta johdinautoselvityksestä on syytäkin olla huolissaan, kuin myös jo kerran maailmalla harhaksi todetusta kuvitelmasta, että bussit voivat korvata raitioliikenteen. Suoranaista tyhmyyttähän on olla ottamatta opiksi jo kerran tehdyistä virheistä, etenkään kun ei edes yritetä selvittää, miksi kuvitellaan asioiden olevan toisin kuin todellisuudessa on jo nähty.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Spekuloidaan nyt sillä että Sahlbergin ja Kråkstömin suunnitelmia olisi alettu toteuttaa...
> 
> Olisiko HKL käyttänyt siitä nimitystä "raitiotie", "maanalainen", "metro" vai jotain muuta?


Eiköhän sen nimi olisi ollut pikaraitiotie, koska sitä sillä nimitettiin jo silloin. Kulosaaren ja Naurissaaren siltojen keskellä oli tilavaraus pikaraitiotielle.




> Jos lopputulos olisi ollut pimeä, hidas ja tunkkainen, ja bussiinkin verrattuna ankea, niin luultavasti olisi vaadittu aika nopeasti sen muuttamista oikeaksi metroksi tavalla tai toisella.


Miksi tunnelissa kulkeava pikaraitiotie on pimeä ja tunkkainen mutta tunnelissa kulkeva oikea metro ei ole? Mistä tällainen mielikuva on peräisin? Oma kokemukseni ympäri maailman on, ettei tällaiselle mielikuvalle ole mitään perustetta. Saksan Stadtbahnien metroasemat rakennettiin valmiiksi metroasemiksi, metrisissä systeemeissä jopa pitkillä 1435 mm:n ratapölkyillä. Ihan yhtä tunkkaista siellä olisi ollut, vaikka ratikoiden sijasta olisi ajettu oikeilla metrojunilla.

Maanalaisten tilojen tunnelma on kiinni siitä, millaiseksi tilat on suunniteltu ja onko niistä haluttu tehdä viihtyisiä vai ainoastaan minimitoimivuusvaatimukset täyttäviä.

Yksi yhteinen piirre on kaikkialla: maanpäällinen kaupunkitila jossa näkyy luonnon taivas on aina viihtyisämpi kuin suljettu maanalainen bunkkeri. On sitten ratikan nimi ollut U-Bahn tai metro tai metron nimi Underground, Subway, U-Bahn, Földalatti tai RER.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri tätähän olen selittänyt, sekä tässä että kokoamassani historiikissa. Bussien suosimisen syynä oli autoilun suosiminen, josta myös metroinnostus johtui. Tämä on luettavissa vuoden 1955 valtuustoaloitteista sekä liikennettä suunnitelleiden erinimisten toimikuntien mietintöjen ja suunnitelmien perusteluista: Helsinki tarvitsee maanalaisen, jotta kasvavalle autoilulle on tilaa.


Tuossa historiikissasi on mielenkiintoisa maininta koskien ns Tuurnan komiteaa: 

_"Kaupunginhallitus asetti vuonna 1949 Esikaupunkiliikennetoimikunnan pohtimaan laajenevan kaupungin tulevaisuuden liikenteenhoitoa. Toimikuntaa ryhdyttiin kutsumaan Tuurnan komiteaksi kaupungijohtaja Aarno Tuurnan mukaan"
....
"Tuurnan komitea valmisti mietintönsä 1957. Edellisen vuoden asemakaavasta poiketen komitea oli sillä kannalla, että esikaupunkien joukkoliikenne tulisi hoitaa yhteistyössä yksityisten bussiliikennöitsijöiden kanssa. Komitea oli siten täysin eri kannalla kuin toimitusjohtaja Sahlberg, jonka näkemys oli, että liikennelaitos hoitaa kaiken kaupungin liikenteen ja esikaupunkeihin tehdään pikaraitiotiet. "_

Voidaanko nähdä näin, että tämä Tuurnan komitea jo 1957 käytännössä hautasi esimetro/Stadtbahn-suunnitelmat, ja tasoitti tietä nykyiselle tynkämetrolle ja bussirallille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 1950-luvun hankintapiikin selittää suurimmaksi osaksi se, että vanhaa 1920-luvulla hankittua kalustoa oli pakko korvata.


1950-luvun hankintapiikin tehtäväksi jäi korvata jo ajastaan pahasti jälkeenjääneitä vanhoja vaunuja, vaikkakin VTS:ien ja vuoden 1959 vaunujen suunnittelussa olikin varauduttu laajennuksiin, joita ei milloinkaan toteutettu. 1960-luvun kuoppaa voi osittain perustella myös edeltäneen vuosikymmenen piikillä, samankaltainen tilannehan oli 1930-luvun alussa. 1930-luvun kuopan taustalla oli lisäksi vakava lama, mutta myös orastava epäusko raitioliikenteen tulevaisuuteen laajemminkin. Sekin kertoo jo jotain, että HRO hankki historiansa aikana vain yhden kuuden kappaleen telivaunusarjan pidättäytyen antiikkisessa konseptissa näin jälkeen päin ajatellen jopa käsittämättömän pitkään. Itse asiassa vielä pula-aikanakin (myös 1950-luvun alussa) toimitettu kaksiakselinen kalusto oli HRO:n tilaamaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Bussien suosimisen syynä oli autoilun suosiminen, josta myös metroinnostus johtui.


Saksassahan samaa oppia on sovelluttu ansiokkaasti Stadtbahneja toteutettaessa: Ratikat keskustoissa maan alle ja autoille enemmän tilaa. Bussit sentään taistelevat autojen kanssa täsmälleen samasta tilasta, eikö totta?  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maanalaisten tilojen tunnelma on kiinni siitä, millaiseksi tilat on suunniteltu ja onko niistä haluttu tehdä viihtyisiä vai ainoastaan minimitoimivuusvaatimukset täyttäviä.


Niin, ja raha ratkaisee aika pitkälti sen. Maailmalla rakennettiin siihen aikaan, tarkoitan aikaa ennen 1970-lukua, aika tunkkaisia esi- ja oikeitakin metroja. Otetaan esimerkiksi useimmat Neuvostoliiton ja itäblokin kaupungit (muut kuin Moskova), monien USA:n kaupunkien metrot  sekä Oslon metron vanhimmat osat millaisia ne olivat ennen vanhaan. Saksan Stadtbahneissakin on eroa, Kölnin oli 1970-luvulla kun kävin siellä huomattavasti tunkkaisemman oloinen kuin Stuttgartin.  Maanpäällisyyskään ei takaa sitä etteikö asemia, junia ja yleisiä tiloja voi kokea tunkkaisina ja pelottavina. Esimerkkinä VR:n lähijunat ja niiden asemat. 

Mitä jos Helsingin pikaraitiotie olisi rakennettu aikoinaan yhtä krouviksi kuin pääradan asemat välillä Hiekkaharju-Korso ennen kaupunkiratauudistusta, seinät pelkkää betonia, ei liukuportaita jne? Ja jos kaulustona olisi käytetty vain 1950-luvun tyyppisiä kapeita teliraitiovaunuja, joihin olisi päässyt kyytiin vain kiipeämällä ylös korkeita portaita?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saksassahan samaa oppia on sovelluttu ansiokkaasti Stadtbahneja toteutettaessa: Ratikat keskustoissa maan alle ja autoille enemmän tilaa. Bussit sentään taistelevat autojen kanssa täsmälleen samasta tilasta, eikö totta?


Autoteollisuutta hellivässä Saksassa ymmärrettiin jo Stadtbahnin kehittämisen aikaan, ettei kaupungissa tila riitä autoille edes maan alle laitetulla joukkoliikenteellä. Suomessa ja Ruotsissahan näin ei ajateltu, vaan oltiin valmiita purkamaan rakennuksia, jotta autoille saadaan tilaa. Tukholmassa tässä edettiinkin, meillä oltiin onneksi sen verran köyhiä, että Smith-Polvisen esittely riitti osoittamaan, ettei pelkkään autoiluun ja metroon voikaan perustaa.

Stadtbahnin tavoite oli parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä autoiluun nähden, ei niinkään parantaa autoilun edellytyksiä, kun autoilusta ymmärrettiin, ettei sillä ollut edellytyksiä pääasialliseksi keskustojen liikennemuodoksi.

Saksalaiset olivat Stadtbahninsa kanssa myös taloudellisesti huomattavasti älykkäämpiä kuin Helsinki tai Tukholmakaan. Saksassa osattiin laskea oikein eli että pikaratikkaverkko muutamalla maanalaisella asemalla ja muuten tavallisin pysäkein on halvempi eikä kalliimpi kuin metro. Meillähän väitettiin metron olevan pikaratikkaa halvemman.

Stadtbahnin alkuperäinen ajatus oli olla siirtymävaihe metroon, mutta mahdollisuudella jättää järjestelmä muuttamatta kalliiksi metroksi. Ja tämä osoittautuikin Stadtbahnin tärkeimmäksi ominaisuudeksi, kun yhtäkään Stadtbahnia ei ole muutettu metroksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä jos Helsingin pikaraitiotie olisi rakennettu aikoinaan yhtä krouviksi kuin pääradan asemat välillä Hiekkaharju-Korso ennen kaupunkiratauudistusta, seinät pelkkää betonia, ei liukuportaita jne? Ja jos kaulustona olisi käytetty vain 1950-luvun tyyppisiä kapeita teliraitiovaunuja, joihin olisi päässyt kyytiin vain kiipeämällä ylös korkeita portaita?


Miten se olisi rakennettu niin? Eihän pikaratikan tarvitse kulkea eritasossa, joten raskaita ja rumia betonirakenteita sekä kalliita tasonvaihtolaitteita ei tarvita. Moni saksalainen Stadtbahn on suoraan katutason alapuolella, mikä tekee tunneliosuuksista luonteeltaan ja käytettävyydeltään aivan toisenlaisia. Kahden minuutin matka liukuportaissa maan uumeniin on eri asia kuin siirtyä yksi kerros alemmaksi.

Laiturin ja lattian yhtenevä taso olikin ainoa metron etu 1950-luvun pikaratikkaan. Tosin sen hintana metroissa on kymmenien metrien verran portaita, joten haittaa riittää hyötyä enemmän. Nythän on tuokin etu kadonnut.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Stadtbahnin tavoite oli parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä autoiluun nähden, ei niinkään parantaa autoilun edellytyksiä, kun autoilusta ymmärrettiin, ettei sillä ollut edellytyksiä pääasialliseksi keskustojen liikennemuodoksi.


Tämäpä mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Minulle taas on alkujaan düsseldorfilainen tuttava kertonut, että Stadtbahn-periaatteeseen perustuvia järjestelmiä rakennettiin, jotta saatiin rahaa liikennehankkeisiin valtiolta. Ratikat piti saada kaduilta pois autojen tieltä. Joillakin paikkakunnilla, esim. Mannheimissa ja Ludwigshafenissa, tehtiin muutama yksittäinen tunneli valtion tukien toivossa, mutta koska moottoritiet kiinnostivat enemmän, jäi varsinainen Stadtbahn loppujen lopuksi toteuttamatta. Tuttavani vertasi Ludwigshafenin liikenneratkaisua Smith & Polviseen.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laiturin ja lattian yhtenevä taso olikin ainoa metron etu 1950-luvun pikaratikkaan. Tosin sen hintana metroissa on kymmenien metrien verran portaita, joten haittaa riittää hyötyä enemmän. Nythän on tuokin etu kadonnut.


Kysymys oli nyt siitä että jos Helsingissä olisi rakennettu 1950-luvulla cut-and-cover tekniikalla  alkeellinen maanalainen pikaraitiotie, ilman liukuportaita ja matalilla laitureilla niin että vaunuihin olisi jouduttu kiipeämään jyrkkiä portaita. Ennemmin tai myöhemmin olisi kansa alkanut vaatia nykyaikaisempaa "metroa" ja silloin olisi ollut pakko valita joko järjestelmän muuttaminen raskasmetroksi Tukholman ja Oslon tyyliin tai Stadtbahn. Tunneliratojen osalta kumpikin muutos olisi ollut yhtä kallis, mutta esikaupunkialueilla Stadtbahn halvempi. Huonoin vaihtoehto olisi ollut olla tekemättä mitään, koska se olisi johtanut ennemmin tai myöhemmin matkustajien pakoa henkilöautoihin ja järjestelmän alasajoa ja korvaamista busseilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymys oli nyt siitä että jos Helsingissä olisi rakennettu 1950-luvulla cut-and-cover tekniikalla  alkeellinen maanalainen pikaraitiotie, ilman liukuportaita ja matalilla laitureilla niin että vaunuihin olisi jouduttu kiipeämään jyrkkiä portaita. Ennemmin tai myöhemmin olisi kansa alkanut vaatia nykyaikaisempaa "metroa" ja silloin olisi ollut pakko valita joko järjestelmän muuttaminen raskasmetroksi Tukholman ja Oslon tyyliin tai Stadtbahn.


En oikein ymmärrä tämän logiikkaa. Onko tunneliasemalla samaan vaunuun nouseminen jotenkin vaikeampaa kuin pinta-asemalla? Minusta vaunuun nousu on aivan sama, pysäkille pääseminen on toki hankalampaa kuin pintapysäkille, kun kadun ylityksen sijasta on mentävä yksi kerros portaita.

Kansan vaatimukset eivät minua oikein vakuuta. Jos olisi kansan vaatimuksen mukaan toimittu, suoria busseja ei olisi Itä-Helsingistä lopetettu. Olisiko sitten lopetettu metro? Ja olisiko kansa vaatinut, että kun nyt on noustava kaksi porrasta ratikkaan kuten ennenkin, niin tahdomme mieluummin kävellä pitkiä matkoja liukuportaisiin ja seistä liukuportaissa, koska kolme askelta ylöpäin on meistä ikävämpää.




> Tunneliratojen osalta kumpikin muutos olisi ollut yhtä kallis, mutta esikaupunkialueilla Stadtbahn halvempi.


Ei olisi tarvinnut muuttaa mitään Stadtbahniksi, koska sellainen olisi ollut jo. Ellet tarkoita Stadtbahnissa käytettyjä taittoportaita ja korkeita laitureita. Laiturin korottaminen ei maksa käytännössä mitään, jos hankitaan taittoporrasvaunuja. Mutta laiturillekaan ei tarvitse tehdä mitään, kun hankitaan matalalattiaista kalustoa sitten kun kalusto tulee uusintaikään.




> Huonoin vaihtoehto olisi ollut olla tekemättä mitään, koska se olisi johtanut ennemmin tai myöhemmin matkustajien pakoa henkilöautoihin ja järjestelmän alasajoa ja korvaamista busseilla.


Eipä tämä tehty ratkaisu ole osoittautunut sen paremmaksi. Joukkoliikenne on menettänyt markkinaosuutensa autoille. Bussien vaihtaminen kalliiseen liityntäliikenteeseen ei auttanut asiaa. Autoistumiseen on toki vaikuttanut autokaupunkikaavoitus, mutta se taas johtuu osaltaan siitä, ettei ole ollut joukkoliikennettä, jolle kaavoittaa. Liityntäliikennealueet ovat samaa bussiperustaista autokaupunkia riippumatta siitä, ajavatko bussit vaihdotta keskustaan vai eivät. Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon lähiöillä ei ole mitään rakenteellista eroa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämäpä mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Minulle taas on alkujaan düsseldorfilainen tuttava kertonut, että Stadtbahn-periaatteeseen perustuvia järjestelmiä rakennettiin, jotta saatiin rahaa liikennehankkeisiin valtiolta. Ratikat piti saada kaduilta pois autojen tieltä.


No tämäpä hauska tilanne. Olen ymmärtänyt, että pidät vääränä väitettäni siitä, että Helsinkiin haluttiin maanalainen tekemään tilaa autoille, vaikka perustan väitteeni mm. valtuuston pöytäkirjoihin. Mutta kun kirjallisuus perustelee Stadtbahnin syntyä metroa edullisempana ratkaisuna jolla pyrittiin parantamaan joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä kaupunkikeskustojen liikenteessä, yhden tuttavasi toinen näkemys on parempi totuus.

Sen tiedän  saksalaisia lähteitä luettuani  että useat kaupungit lopettivat raitiotiet väittäen niiden olevan autoilun tiellä. Mutta nämä kaupungit eivät tehneet tilalle Stadtbahnia vaan busseja. Senkin tiedän, että osa- ja liittovaltio rahoittavat ratikoita Saksassa, mutta eivät kaupungit silti Stadtbahnejaan ilmaiseksi saaneet.




> Joillakin paikkakunnilla, esim. Mannheimissa ja Ludwigshafenissa, tehtiin muutama yksittäinen tunneli valtion tukien toivossa, mutta koska moottoritiet kiinnostivat enemmän, jäi varsinainen Stadtbahn loppujen lopuksi toteuttamatta. Tuttavani vertasi Ludwigshafenin liikenneratkaisua Smith & Polviseen.


Niin minäkin voisin verrata. Eikä ole siksi ihme, että siellä yksi tunneli juuri syksyllä suljettiinkin. Huomattavasti pienempi virhe onneksi tuli tehdyksi, kun Ludvigshafeniin ei rakennettu Stadtbahn-tunnelin sijaan suljettavaksi metroa, kuten me olemme täällä tehneet. Kun virhe on pienempi, se pystytään myöntämään.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kun kirjallisuus perustelee Stadtbahnin syntyä metroa edullisempana ratkaisuna jolla pyrittiin parantamaan joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä kaupunkikeskustojen liikenteessä, yhden tuttavasi toinen näkemys on parempi totuus.


Mainittu tuttava on Stadtverkehr-lehden vakituinen avustaja. Tuskinpa hän mainitsemiani asioita laukoo ihan omasta keksinnöstään. Alan ihmisenä hän on seurannut näitä asioita vuosikymmenien ajan - paikan päällä. Ja hänhän ei ole sanonut, etteikö Stadtbahn olisi täysmetroa halvempi rakentaa. Hän vain on sitä mieltä, että raitioliikennettä on mahdollista kehittää Stadtbahn-ratkaisuja halvemmallakin. Aikanaan pintaratkaisuille ei vain myönnetty valtion tukia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tätä tulkintaa ei toteutunut historia tue. Bussi kehittyi teknisesti kelvolliseksi joukkoliikennevälineeksi 1930-luvulla ja siitä tuli toimiva osa joukkoliikennettä raitioteiden rinnalle. Frenckell oli yksin ajatuksineen raitioteiden lakkauttamisesta. Bussiliikenteen kasvu ei korvannut raitiotietä, joka laajeni kaupunkirakenteen laajentuessa ja kalustoa hankittiin lisää.


Eihän 1930-luvulla hankittu raitiovaunuja juuri nimeksikään eikä rataverkkokaan laajentunut.
HRO perusti ensimmäiset bussilinjansa 1936. Jo sitä ennen Oy Omnibus Ab, joka siirtyi HRO:lle 1937, oli alkanut ajaa useilla linja-autoilla Helsingin kantakaupunkialueella. 1930-luvun heikko taloustilanne oli rasittanut Omnibus-yhtiötä suurimman osan sen historiasta. Hannikaisen, Leinomäen ja Tyllin kirjoittamssa kirjassa Sinisen bussin tarina, Stadin dösät 1936 - 1967, kerrotaan että jo vuonna 1935 HRO:n puheenjohtaja ja apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Erik von Frenckell esitti Kulosaaren raitiotien korvaamista linja-autoilla ja saman asian tutkimista Haagan osalta. HKL:n omassa historiankirjoituksessa kerrotaan 1930-luvun bussiliikenteestä mm., että "Vuonna 1936 raitiotieyhtiön bussilinjoilla matkusti noin 2000 henkilöä ja linjojen pituus oli 10,8 kilometriä. Kolme vuotta myöhemmin matkustajia oli kymmenkertaisesti ja linjoja 132 kilometriä." Hyvin rajun näköinen kasvu toki selittyy silläkin, että liikkeelle oli lähdetty marginaalisen pienistä lähtökohdista.
Selvä käänne tapahtui siis jo 1930-luvulla. Jos sota koitui jonkun liikennemuodon kohtaloksi useaksi vuodeksi, kysymys oli nimenomaan bussiliikenteestä. Sota pysäytti bussien esiinmarssin käytännössä kokonaan. Ilman sotaan joutumistamme bussien läpimurto olisi tapahtunut lyhyemmässä ajassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mainittu tuttava on Stadtverkehr-lehden vakituinen avustaja. Tuskinpa hän mainitsemiani asioita laukoo ihan omasta keksinnöstään. Alan ihmisenä hän on seurannut näitä asioita vuosikymmenien ajan - paikan päällä. Ja hänhän ei ole sanonut, etteikö Stadtbahn olisi täysmetroa halvempi rakentaa. Hän vain on sitä mieltä, että raitioliikennettä on mahdollista kehittää Stadtbahn-ratkaisuja halvemmallakin. Aikanaan pintaratkaisuille ei vain myönnetty valtion tukia.


Tämä kuulostaakin aivan toiselta kuin mitä aluksi kirjoitit. Itse olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä tunneleiden hyödyllisyydestä ja pidän niitä autoliikenteen etuisuusjärjestelmänä.

Maininta valtion tukipolitiikasta kuulostaa tutulta. Onhan täälläkin perusteltu, ettei Espoo voi rakentaa ratikkaverkkoa, koska valtio tukee vain metroa. Sen verran olen perillä politiikasta, että tiedän valtion tukevan ensisijaisesti sitä, mihin siltä rahaa pyydetään ja perustellaan. En tiedä, että koskaan olisi kysytty LVM:stä tukea muulle Espoon joukkoliikenteelle kuin metrolle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... jo vuonna 1935 HRO:n puheenjohtaja ja apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Erik von Frenckell esitti Kulosaaren raitiotien korvaamista linja-autoilla ja saman asian tutkimista Haagan osalta.


Olen maininnut Frenckellin kannan jo omassa historiikissani, joskaan en näin yksityiskohtaisesti. Mutta kuten totesin jo edellä, Frenckell oli varsin yksin ja suunnittelusta oikeasti vastuussa olevat olivat raitioteiden kannalla. Ja tämä kanta pysyi, vaikka ihmiset vaihtuivat, aina 1960-luvun alkuun.




> Selvä käänne tapahtui siis jo 1930-luvulla. Jos sota koitui jonkun liikennemuodon kohtaloksi useaksi vuodeksi, kysymys oli nimenomaan bussiliikenteestä. Sota pysäytti bussien esiinmarssin käytännössä kokonaan. Ilman sotaan joutumistamme bussien läpimurto olisi tapahtunut lyhyemmässä ajassa.


Totta kai 1930-luku oli bussien kannalta selvä käänne, kun bussit syntyivät vasta silloin. Eihän bussiliikenteellä voinut olla mitään osuutta silloin kun busseja ei vielä ollut. Samanlainen selvä käänne oli raitioliikenteessä 1800-luvun lopussa, kun syntyi sähköraitiotie ja ne yleistyivät.

Sodan merkittävin vaikutus liikenteelle oli autoilun kasvun viivästyminen. Ilman sotaa Euroopassa olisi todennäköisimmin kehitytty kuten USA:ssa. Autoteollisuus olisi ostanut silloin vielä Helsingissäkin yksityisen HRO:n, lopettanut liikenteen ja lahjonut virkamiehet suunnittelemaan Smith-Polvista 20 vuotta aikaisemmin. Olisihan siinä sivussa kasvanut bussiliikennekin nopeammin, koska se liittyy autoistumiseen. En ole ollenkaan pahoillani siitä, että Suomen liikenteen amerikkalaistuminen ei ole edennyt samassa tahdissa esikuvansa kanssa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En oikein ymmärrä tämän logiikkaa. Onko tunneliasemalla samaan vaunuun nouseminen jotenkin vaikeampaa kuin pinta-asemalla? Minusta vaunuun nousu on aivan sama, pysäkille pääseminen on toki hankalampaa kuin pintapysäkille, kun kadun ylityksen sijasta on mentävä yksi kerros portaita.


No esim juuri siksi. Toinen seikka joka on epämiellyttävä tunneliasemassa ja jossa vaunuun on noustava jyrkkiä portaita on ahtaan paikan tunne, varsinkin jos on ruuhkaa ja takaa tönitään. On kompastumisen vaaraa tai että kuljettaja ei näe hämärässä kunnolla onko kukaan vielä nousemassa kytiin. Ovien väliin jäämisiähän sattuu raitiovaunuissa muutenkin useammin kuin metrossa. Kunnollisessa metroasemassa jossa vaunun lattia on laiturin tasolla tulee sellainen tunne että kun astuu vaunun sisään tai vaunusta ulos, on kuin siirtyisi huoneesta toiseen, eikä aiheuta ahtaan paikan tunnetta missään vaihetta matkantekoa. Ja mitä liukuportaisiin tulee niin niissäkin on ruuhkaisissa oloissa miellyttävämpä kulkea kuin tavallisisssa portaissa.



> Kansan vaatimukset eivät minua oikein vakuuta. Jos olisi kansan vaatimuksen mukaan toimittu, suoria busseja ei olisi Itä-Helsingistä lopetettu. Olisiko sitten lopetettu metro? Ja olisiko kansa vaatinut, että kun nyt on noustava kaksi porrasta ratikkaan kuten ennenkin, niin tahdomme mieluummin kävellä pitkiä matkoja liukuportaisiin ja seistä liukuportaissa, koska kolme askelta ylöpäin on meistä ikävämpää.


Riippuu täysin siitä miten tuttu asia metro on kansalle. Kun Helsingissä rakennettiin metroa 70-luvulla suurin osa helsinkiläisistä ei ollut koskaan kulkeneet minkäänlaisella maanalaisella eli ei tiedetty mikä se metro oikein on, ja siksi sitä vastustettiin. Valtamediakin oli kriittinen metroa kohtaan osittain johtuen Valtasen lahjussotkuista, mutta paisutteli asiaa koska se oli sen ajan henki. Muutama vuosi metroliikenteen aloittamisen jälkeen  monet kunnallispolitikot ja mediajulkkikset käänsivät kelkkansa täysin suhtautumisessaan metroon. Jos Helsingissä olisi ennestään ollut pätkä maanalaista raitiotietä, ihmiset olisivat tienneet mikä se on ja myös mikä metron ja sen mikä heillä on, ero on.




> Ei olisi tarvinnut muuttaa mitään Stadtbahniksi, koska sellainen olisi ollut jo. Ellet tarkoita Stadtbahnissa käytettyjä taittoportaita ja korkeita laitureita. Laiturin korottaminen ei maksa käytännössä mitään, jos hankitaan taittoporrasvaunuja. Mutta laiturillekaan ei tarvitse tehdä mitään, kun hankitaan matalalattiaista kalustoa sitten kun kalusto tulee uusintaikään.


juuri korkeita laitureita tarkoitan. Matalalattiavaunut tulivat vasta 1990-luvun puolivälin jälkeen joten jos Helsingissä olisi ollut pikaratikka 1960-luvulta asti, niin 30 vuotta olisi kestänyt jos olisi jääty odottamaan  matalalattiavaunujen tuloa. Se 30 vuotta olisi ollut liian pitkä aika mukavuudenhaluisille ja aikaa seuraaville, jotka olisivat vastanneet ryhtymällä kulkemaan autolla. Nyt tietysti kommentoit tässä että onhan nykyisiinkin ratikoihin noustava portaita pitkin, mutta ero on siinä että nykyiset ratikat eivät kulje muualla kuin rajatulla alueella kantakaupungissa ja niiden vakiokäyttäjät hyväksyvät tällaiset ja monet muut epäkohdat koska auto ei ole vaihtoehto heille. 




> Eipä tämä tehty ratkaisu ole osoittautunut sen paremmaksi. Joukkoliikenne on menettänyt markkinaosuutensa autoille. Bussien vaihtaminen kalliiseen liityntäliikenteeseen ei auttanut asiaa. Autoistumiseen on toki vaikuttanut autokaupunkikaavoitus, mutta se taas johtuu osaltaan siitä, ettei ole ollut joukkoliikennettä, jolle kaavoittaa. Liityntäliikennealueet ovat samaa bussiperustaista autokaupunkia riippumatta siitä, ajavatko bussit vaihdotta keskustaan vai eivät. Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon lähiöillä ei ole mitään rakenteellista eroa.


Niin näistä kaavoitusasioista on omat ketjunsa täällä, mutta vastaan lyhyesti että suomalaiset taitavat haluta asua mielummin autokaupungissa. Sillä on historialliset syynsä myöhäisellä teollistumisella ja kaupungistumisella, ja sillä että suomalaiset sietävät naapureita heikommin kuin muiden kansojen ihmiset keskimäärin. Siitä huolimata Helsingissä joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus on samaa luokkaa kuin muissa samankooisissa kaupungeissa Euroopassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta kuten totesin jo edellä, Frenckell oli varsin yksin ja suunnittelusta oikeasti vastuussa olevat olivat raitioteiden kannalla.


Sehän on tullut täällä monta kertaa esille, että raitioteiden laajennuksia ja niiden päivittämistä pikaraitioteiksi on suunniteltu useaan otteeseen useiden työryhmien voimin. Vaan kaikki jäi kerta toisensa jälkeen pelkiksi suunnitelmiksi (paitsi runkolinjakokeilu). Uudet yhteydet olivat jo vuoden 1930 jälkeen nelisenkymmentä vuotta lähestulkoon aina bussilinjoja.



> Totta kai 1930-luku oli bussien kannalta selvä käänne, kun bussit syntyivät vasta silloin. Eihän bussiliikenteellä voinut olla mitään osuutta silloin kun busseja ei vielä ollut.


Pointti oli toki edellä se, että bussien läpimurto oli alkamassa _jo_ (eikä vasta) 1930-luvulla. Sota pysäytti tämän kehityksen, aivan kuten henkilöautojen yleistymisen. Bussit eivät syntyneet 1930-luvulla, mutta niiden tekninen kehitys alkoi saavuttaa sellaisen pisteen, että niistä alkoi olla ensimmäistä kertaa todellista haastetta raideliikenteelle ainakin tietyillä käyttöalueilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> juuri korkeita laitureita tarkoitan. Matalalattiavaunut tulivat vasta 1990-luvun puolivälin jälkeen joten jos Helsingissä olisi ollut pikaratikka 1960-luvulta asti, niin 30 vuotta olisi kestänyt jos olisi jääty odottamaan  matalalattiavaunujen tuloa.


Eli ihmiset muuttivat Kontulaan, koska Munkkaan ei päässyt vielä matalalattiavaunulla?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ess

> Eli ihmiset muuttivat Kontulaan, koska Munkkaan ei päässyt vielä matalalattiavaunulla?


1960-luvulla oli tärkeintä se että muutettava talo oli uusi, ei se missä se sattui sijaitsemaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sehän on tullut täällä monta kertaa esille, että raitioteiden laajennuksia ja niiden päivittämistä pikaraitioteiksi on suunniteltu useaan otteeseen useiden työryhmien voimin. Vaan kaikki jäi kerta toisensa jälkeen pelkiksi suunnitelmiksi (paitsi runkolinjakokeilu). Uudet yhteydet olivat jo vuoden 1930 jälkeen nelisenkymmentä vuotta lähestulkoon aina bussilinjoja.


Se, että uudet linjat olivat bussilinjoja ei johtunut siitä, että raitiotie olisi huono tai pikaratiotiesuunnitelmat olisivat huonoja ja bussi parempi. Syyt ja seuraukset pitää ymmärtää, pelkät tilastonumerot eivät riitä.

Bussiliikenne alkaa näkyvä Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tilastoissa vasta 1930-luvun lopulla. Sitten iski sota joka pysäytti kaiken kehityksen. Sodan aikana kehittyi raitioliikenne, kun muuta kulkumahdollisuutta ei ollut. Sodan jälkeen oli pakko tehdä nopeita ratkaisuja, koska piti korjata sodan tuhoja ja vasta sitten päästiin rakentamaan uutta ja oli tilaisuus panostaa muuhun kuin ensiapuun.

Siis sota ei ole aikaa, jolloin rakennetaan uusia esikaupunkeja ja niiden liikenneyhteyksiä. Silloin menestyi raitioliikenne ja bussiliikenne ei. Syy ei ollut bussien huonoudessa ja ratikan paremmuudessa vaan sodassa.

Välittömästi sodan jälkeen ei ollut varaa investoida ja toimia pitkällä tähtäimellä järkevästi. Halvin tapa saada jonkinlaista joukkoliikenteen laajennusta olivat bussit, mistä sitten joudutaan maksamaan kalliina käyttökuluina.

Kun 1950-luvulle tultaessa ryhdyttiin vakavissaan rakentamaan kaupungin laajennuksia ja niiden liikennejärjestelyitä, asetelma sotkettiin autoistumisella. Ei bussi ollut muuttunut ratikkaa paremmaksi, vaan auto joukkoliikennettä paremmaksi. Kommunistit vaativat duunareiden autoille tilaa ja joukkoliikennettä maan alle. Oikeistolle autoilun suosiminen sujui ilman kasvojen pesua maanalaisesta joukkoliikenteestä.

Kun koko 1950- ja 1960-luvut vatvottiin esikaupunkien raideliikenteen kehittämisessä, tietenkin bussiliikenne kasvoi. Kun pakko oli tehdä jotain joukkoliikennettä. Eihän kaikilla ollut autoa, ja jos olisi ollut, ei ollut Smith-Polvisen moottoriteitä autojen ajettavaksi. Syynä ei ollut se, että bussi olisi ollut ratikkaa tai metroa parempi vaan se, ettei kumpaakaan tehty. Kun ei osattu päättää mitä tehdään, ei tehty mitään.

Ja kun sitten mennään vielä eteenpäin, kaupunki laajeni 1970-luvullakin sekä sen jälkeen. 1970-luku rakennettiin metroa, josta ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään hyötyä, kun se kuljetti vain hiekkasäkkejä. Joukkoliikenne uusille alueille oli pakko hoitaa busseilla, koska lopullinen ratkaisu oli metro, josta ei ollut mitään apua. Ratikkaverkko oli jo tuomittu hävitettäväksi tämän lopullisen ratkaisun vuoksi, joten nyt siinä oli syy siihen, miksi raitioliikenne ei kasvanut.

1980-luvulla metro saatiin käyttöön, mutta se ei palvellut edelleenkään uusia alueita, joille yhä laajeni bussiliikenne. Ratikan laajentaminen oli edelleen kategorisesti kielletty, koska kaikkialle oli tarkoitus joskus tehdä metro ja ratikka on siksi tarpeeton  ja joka tapauksessa sitä oltiin lopettamassa.

1990-luvulla sama tilanne muuten, mutta enää eivät metromiehet uskaltaneet vaatia ratikan lopettamista. Laajentaminen oli kuitenkin estetty liturgialla ratikan soveltuvuudesta vain kantakaupunkiin. Vasta 2000-luvulla ratikka on päästetty pannastaan.

Eli koko bussiliikenteen historian aikana bussiliikenteen kasvu on perustunut muihin syihin kuin siihen, että bussi olisi paras joukkoliikenneväline.




> Pointti oli toki edellä se, että bussien läpimurto oli alkamassa _jo_ (eikä vasta) 1930-luvulla. Sota pysäytti tämän kehityksen, aivan kuten henkilöautojen yleistymisen. Bussit eivät syntyneet 1930-luvulla, mutta niiden tekninen kehitys alkoi saavuttaa sellaisen pisteen, että niistä alkoi olla ensimmäistä kertaa todellista haastetta raideliikenteelle ainakin tietyillä käyttöalueilla.


Kuten edellä olevasta katsauksesta historiaan voi ymmärtää, Helsingissä(kään) bussiliikenteestä ei ole koskaan ollut todellista haastetta raitioteille, vaan bussiliikenne on kasvanut autoilun vanavedessä siksi, että aina on ollut jokin ulkopuolinen syy jättää raitioteiden kehittäminen ja laajentaminen tekemättä. Koskaan ei ole päätetty, että bussi on paras joukkoliikenneratkaisu ja järjestelmä perustuu busseihin. Bussiliikenne on laajentunut vain siksi, että se on ainoa vaihtoehto silloin, kun parempia päätöksiä ei saada aikaiseksi.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se, että uudet linjat olivat bussilinjoja ei johtunut siitä, että raitiotie olisi huono tai pikaratiotiesuunnitelmat olisivat huonoja ja bussi parempi.


Onko jossain muuta väitetty? Vähän aikaisemmassa vaiheessa puhuinkin vakavasta virheestä (sen suhteen että raitioliikennettä ei laajennettu eikä kehitetty sota- ja pula-ajan jälkeenkään, kuten ei juuri ennen sotiakaan).



> Syyt ja seuraukset pitää ymmärtää, pelkät tilastonumerot eivät riitä.


Onhan tässä koko ajan tullut esille syitä ja seurauksia.



> Siis sota ei ole aikaa, jolloin rakennetaan uusia esikaupunkeja ja niiden liikenneyhteyksiä. Silloin menestyi raitioliikenne ja bussiliikenne ei. Syy ei ollut bussien huonoudessa ja ratikan paremmuudessa vaan sodassa.


Kuka muuta on väittänyt?



> Kun koko 1950- ja 1960-luvut vatvottiin esikaupunkien raideliikenteen kehittämisessä, tietenkin bussiliikenne kasvoi. Kun pakko oli tehdä jotain joukkoliikennettä. Eihän kaikilla ollut autoa, ja jos olisi ollut, ei ollut Smith-Polvisen moottoriteitä autojen ajettavaksi. Syynä ei ollut se, että bussi olisi ollut ratikkaa tai metroa parempi vaan se, ettei kumpaakaan tehty. Kun ei osattu päättää mitä tehdään, ei tehty mitään.


Tämä on juuri ongelman ydin. Suunniteltiin, suunniteltiin ja suunniteltiin esikaupunkiratoja ja samaan aikaan uusia asutusalueita nousi pystyyn pitkin entisiä metsiä. Niihin olisi pitänyt jo ensimmäisten talojen noustessa rakentaa esimerkiksi pikaraitiotie, jonka olisi tarvittaessa voinut päivittää esim. "Castrénin metroa" vastaavaksi järjestelmäksi tai jättää ihan vaan moderniksi raitiotieksi.



> Eli koko bussiliikenteen historian aikana bussiliikenteen kasvu on perustunut muihin syihin kuin siihen, että bussi olisi paras joukkoliikenneväline.


Eipä tämäkään kyllä ihan totta ole.  :Smile:  On toki useita käyttöalueita, joissa bussi on paras joukkoliikenneväline. Joukkoliikennejärjestelmähän koostuu useista liikennemuodoista (ainakin Helsingin kokoisessa kaupunkikeskuksessa).



> Bussiliikenne on laajentunut vain siksi, että se on ainoa vaihtoehto silloin, kun parempia päätöksiä ei saada aikaiseksi.


Väärin. Se on laajentunut _myös_ siksi, että raideliikenneverkkoa ei laajennettu enää 1950-luvulla kaupungin laajentumisen tahdissa. Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa ja täkäläisessä kaupunkirakenteessa busseja tarvitaan aina, toisissa toteuttamismalleissa enemmän, toisissa vähemmän.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> TKun koko 1950- ja 1960-luvut vatvottiin esikaupunkien raideliikenteen kehittämisessä, tietenkin bussiliikenne kasvoi. Kun pakko oli tehdä jotain joukkoliikennettä. Eihän kaikilla ollut autoa, ja jos olisi ollut, ei ollut Smith-Polvisen moottoriteitä autojen ajettavaksi. Syynä ei ollut se, että bussi olisi ollut ratikkaa tai metroa parempi vaan se, ettei kumpaakaan tehty. Kun ei osattu päättää mitä tehdään, ei tehty mitään.
> 
> Ja kun sitten mennään vielä eteenpäin, kaupunki laajeni 1970-luvullakin sekä sen jälkeen. 1970-luku rakennettiin metroa, josta ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään hyötyä, kun se kuljetti vain hiekkasäkkejä. Joukkoliikenne uusille alueille oli pakko hoitaa busseilla, koska lopullinen ratkaisu oli metro, josta ei ollut mitään apua. Ratikkaverkko oli jo tuomittu hävitettäväksi tämän lopullisen ratkaisun vuoksi, joten nyt siinä oli syy siihen, miksi raitioliikenne ei kasvanut


ja 



> Tämä on juuri ongelman ydin. Suunniteltiin, suunniteltiin ja suunniteltiin esikaupunkiratoja ja samaan aikaan uusia asutusalueita nousi pystyyn pitkin entisiä metsiä. Niihin olisi pitänyt jo ensimmäisten talojen noustessa rakentaa esimerkiksi pikaraitiotie, jonka olisi tarvittaessa voinut päivittää esim. "Castrénin metroa" vastaavaksi järjestelmäksi tai jättää ihan vaan moderniksi raitiotieksi.


Tähän sellainen kommentti väliin, että minun näkemykseni mukaan autokaupunkia suosivan  kaavoitukseen ajauduttiin mm maanomistusoloista ja siksi että Helsingin kaupungilla ei ollut sodan jälkeen omin voimin varaa toteuttaa niin mittavaa esikaupunkirakentamista kuin mitä alunperin oli suunniteltu. Vielä vähemmän Espoolla ja Helsingin Maalaiskunnalla, joissa kaikki tiiviimät alueet nousivat kokonaan yksityisen rahoituksen voimin. 

Voidaan toisaalta sanoa että se oli suoranainen ihme että sellainen hanke kuin *Martinlaakson rata*, joka noudatti lähes samaa reittiä kuin aikaisemmat Castrenin metrosuunnitelmat ja sitäkin aikaisemmat pikariaitiotiesuunntelmat, saatiin läpi niissä oloissa ja mielipideilmastossa läpi niin lyhyessä aikataulussa. Jos Martsarin rata olisi flopanut jollain tavalla niin luultavasti metrokin olisi flopannut täydellisesti. Silloin oltaisiin oltu lähtöruudussa. Mitä olisi sitten tehty? Todennäköisesti vain satsattu busseihin ja koska ne olisivat sitten olleet päällekkäisiä raitioteiden kanssa, niin raitiotiet olisivat saaneet monoa.

t.Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koskaan ei ole päätetty, että bussi on paras joukkoliikenneratkaisu ja järjestelmä perustuu busseihin. Bussiliikenne on laajentunut vain siksi, että se on ainoa vaihtoehto silloin, kun parempia päätöksiä ei saada aikaiseksi.


Kun puhutaan Espoon kaupungista /ex kauppalasta/ex maalaiskunnasta, niin siellähän on moneen otteesen nimenomaan päätetty että bussi on paras joukkoliikenneratkaisu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko jossain muuta väitetty? Vähän aikaisemmassa vaiheessa puhuinkin vakavasta virheestä (sen suhteen että raitioliikennettä ei laajennettu eikä kehitetty sota- ja pula-ajan jälkeenkään, kuten ei juuri ennen sotiakaan).


Anteeksi, olen tainnut tulkita ajatuksiasi väärin, kun ymmärsin, että tarkoitit raideliikenteen toteutumatta jättämisen johtuneen bussien erinomaisuudesta.




> Väärin. Se on laajentunut _myös_ siksi, että raideliikenneverkkoa ei laajennettu enää 1950-luvulla kaupungin laajentumisen tahdissa. Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa ja täkäläisessä kaupunkirakenteessa busseja tarvitaan aina, toisissa toteuttamismalleissa enemmän, toisissa vähemmän.


Tämä on totta, tärkeätä vaan on ymmärtää eri ratkaisujen rooli. Meillä selitetään usein, miten metro on joukkoliikenteen runko tarkoittaen, että se on tärkein osa joukkoliikennettä ja kaikki muu vain tukee sitä. Totta on, että bussi- ja raitioliikenteellä on yritetty järjesteää tukea metrolle, jotta sitä käytettäisiin enemmän kuin mitä se luonnostaan palvelee, mutta silti se oli nousumäärällä mitattuna vähäisin joukkoliikennejärjestelmän osa aivan viime vuosiin asti.

Bussiliikenne on sekä Helsingin että seudn joukkoliikenteen runko, jota on mahdoton korvata ja jonka seisahtuminen lamauttaa joukkoliikenteen. Raitioliikenteen seisahtuminen lamauttaa kantakaupungin liikenteen, mutta bussit pystyvät paikkamaan varsin kattavasti. Metron seisahtumisella on vähiten merkitystä, sillä se lamaannuttaa vain yhden suunnan joukkoliikenteen. Jos lasketaan raskasraideliikenne kokonaisuutena, metro nousee tärkeämpään osaan.

Täällä voisi kuitenkin olla kehittynyt eurooppalainen joukkoliikenne, jossa raideliikenteellä hoidettaisiin sille luontevasti sopiva osuus. Tällöin bussit palvelisivat vain harvalla esikaupunkialueella eikä niillä olisi asiaa tiheään keskustaan ja sen lähelle. Palvelu olisi parempaa ja kustannukset alhaisemmat kuin nyt. Tällaisen mallin kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne on pitänyt hyvin asemansa suhteessa autoiluun toisin kuin Helsingin seudulla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun puhutaan Espoon kaupungista /ex kauppalasta/ex maalaiskunnasta, niin siellähän on moneen otteesen nimenomaan päätetty että bussi on paras joukkoliikenneratkaisu.


Hyvä huomio. Mutta nämä päätökset johtuvatkin siitä, että vertailuasetelmasta on tarkoituksella jätettu pois voittajavaihtoehto.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tällöin bussit palvelisivat vain harvalla esikaupunkialueella eikä niillä olisi asiaa tiheään keskustaan ja sen lähelle. Palvelu olisi parempaa ja kustannukset alhaisemmat kuin nyt. Tällaisen mallin kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne on pitänyt hyvin asemansa suhteessa autoiluun toisin kuin Helsingin seudulla.


Tällainen mallihan on toteutunut varsin tyylikkäästi mm. Saksan Karlsruhessa. Onkin perusteltua miettiä, millä kaikilla edellytyksillä malli on voitu toteuttaa. Karlsruhessahan järjestelmän taustalla on pitkälti se tosiasia, että yhdyskunta on jo vuosikymmenien ajan keskittynyt monenlaisten ratojen varsille. Radoille, olipa niiden historia ja tausta melkeinpä mikä tahansa, on eri vuosikymmeninä johdettu raitioliikennettä (ratikkatekniikkaan perustuvaa "junaliikennettä"). TramTrain-verkosto on laajentunut myös tällä vuosituhannella varsin johdonmukaisesti.
Onko yli puolen vuosisadan ajan autokaupungiksi rakennettu kaupunkikeskus muutettavissa "toiseksi Karlsruheksi"? Mitä kaikkea se vaatisi? Tampereellahan suunniteltiin TamTrainia kymmenkunta vuotta sitten, mutta jossain vaiheessa lähdettiinkin muille teille. Miksi?

----------


## Albert

> Metron seisahtumisella on vähiten merkitystä, sillä se lamaannuttaa vain yhden suunnan joukkoliikenteen.
> Antero


Tuo on ehdottomasti totta. Vain vähän vaille Vantaan verran väkeä jäisi mottiin.

----------


## GT8N

> Vain vähän vaille Vantaan verran väkeä jäisi mottiin.


No ei nyt sentään. Vaikka koko metroliikenne pysähtyisi, ei se olisi katastrofi joukkoliikenteestä jotain ymmärtävälle. Metroa ko kohtuullisen hellpo olla käyttämättä, onhan sen ympärillä kattava bussiliikenteen verkko, jota tukee ennestään selvästi metroa tarvittaessa korvaavat linjat, kuten: 11, 16, 58, 58B, 59, 82, 94, 97 ja 98. Päälle muut liityntälinjat (sekä yölinjat), mm. poikittaislinjat 54, 79 ja 550. Ja Lisäksi U830-840 sekä muu kaukoliikenne. Linjoissa kyllä riittää! (Metro)lähijunan käytön kyllä pystyy kiertämään, jos vain haluaa.  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

> Ja Lisäksi U830-840 sekä muu kaukoliikenne.


Kuinkas täynnä nämä uutukaiset U-linjat menevät huipussaan? Ne, nykyinen liityntälinjaverkosto ja muutamia matalalattia-rinnakkaisvuoroa vuoroväliä täydentämässä Itäväylällä voisivat korvata metron sellaisenaan. Ehkä vielä kaukolinjapysäkit tärkeimpien metroasemien tietämille. Itäkeskuksen pysäkkijärjestelyt vaatisivat merkittävää muutosta kätevää vaihtoa varten.

Ja sitten Jokerin ympärille pikaraitiotiet!

----------


## GT8N

En nyt tarkoita, että kaikki mertomatkustajat pitää ahtaa niihin busseihin, jotka nyt kulkevat, mutta silloin kun mertossa sattuu parin tunnin liikennekatkos, niin tosiasia on se, että nopeat elävät.

Jos raidenäytöissä lukee luokkaa 20 min ja kuulutuksia liikennehäiriöstä pyörii, järkevä ihminen kääntyy kannoillaan ja ottaa bussin. Tyhmä ihminen jää kuola valuen katselemaan kasvavaa ruuhkaa sekä sekaannusta ja odottamaan sitä ensimmäistä vuoroa, johon ei kumminkaan mahdu. Kerran yhdessä sekaannuksessa eräs koululaiseni odotti Sörnäisissä mertoa Mellunmäkeen puolitoista tuntia. Siinä ajassa olin ollut jo tunnin kotona. Väittäisin, että tuolloin 58+97 olisi ollut melko kova sana. Tosiasia on vain se, että ihmiset eivät hahmota ympäristöään. Siksi luonnonvalinta suosiikin niitä, jotka selviävät poikkeavissakin oloissa.

----------


## Albert

> Kuinkas täynnä nämä uutukaiset U-linjat menevät huipussaan? Ne, nykyinen liityntälinjaverkosto ja muutamia matalalattia-rinnakkaisvuoroa vuoroväliä täydentämässä Itäväylällä voisivat korvata metron sellaisenaan. Ehkä vielä kaukolinjapysäkit tärkeimpien metroasemien tietämille. Itäkeskuksen pysäkkijärjestelyt vaatisivat merkittävää muutosta kätevää vaihtoa varten.
> Ja sitten Jokerin ympärille pikaraitiotiet!


He, he et varmaan tosissasi tuollaista kirjoita? Ennen metroa esim vuonna 1980 Varhasta oli ulkona tungosaikaan noin 130 vuoroa. Tähän sitten lisäksi vielä Kontulan, Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren, ei mitenkään vähäinen liikenne (LOY). 
Ei tuohon verrattuna paljon paina nykyinen liityntäliikenteen vuoromäärä eikä muutama rinnakkaisvuoro.




> En nyt tarkoita, että kaikki metromatkustajat pitää ahtaa niihin busseihin, jotka nyt kulkevat, mutta silloin kun metrossa sattuu parin tunnin liikennekatkos, niin tosiasia on se, että nopeat elävät.
> 
> Jos raidenäytöissä lukee luokkaa 20 min ja kuulutuksia liikennehäiriöstä pyörii, järkevä ihminen kääntyy kannoillaan ja ottaa bussin. Tyhmä ihminen jää kuola valuen katselemaan kasvavaa ruuhkaa sekä sekaannusta ja odottamaan sitä ensimmäistä vuoroa, johon ei kumminkaan mahdu. Kerran yhdessä sekaannuksessa eräs koululaiseni odotti Sörnäisissä metroa Mellunmäkeen puolitoista tuntia. Siinä ajassa olin ollut jo tunnin kotona. Väittäisin, että tuolloin 58+97 olisi ollut melko kova sana. Tosiasia on vain se, että ihmiset eivät hahmota ympäristöään. Siksi luonnonvalinta suosiikin niitä, jotka selviävät poikkeavissakin oloissa.


Luonnonvalinnan suosikilla näyttää olevan homma hanskassa.
Minäkin jotain joukkoliikenteestä ymmärrän. Mutta vaikka Rautatientorin asemalla lyhyen katkon aikana mieluusti kertaan vaihtoehtoja. Ei niistä mikään niin helppo ole.

----------


## Eki

En jaksanut lukea koko viestiketjua läpi, onko tämä ollut esillä jo aiemminkin...

----------


## Huppu

> En jaksanut lukea koko viestiketjua läpi, onko tämä ollut esillä jo aiemminkin...


Tuo on muuten tosi hyvä katsaus. Kannattaa ehdottamasti katsoa! Filmissä on pätkä jossa on nähtävissä Rautatientorin metroaseman alkuperäinen varaus (joka tulikin liian pinnalle) joka toimii kuvausaikaan squas keskuksena. Muitakin historiallisia asioita voi runsaasti bonjata (esim. vanhat mainostekstit rakennusten seinissä, vanhat raitiovaunut jne.). Lisäksi ohjelmassa on mm. osioita, jossa tuodaan esiin Helsingin metron arvostelua (viivästymisen takia rakennettu liian myöhään) ja lahjusoikeudenkäynnit.  Ainoana negatiivisena seikkana huomasin että kaikista ohjelman pätkistä ei valitettavasti selviä miltä vuodelta ne ovat.

----------


## antaeus

> Tuo on muuten tosi hyvä katsaus. Kannattaa ehdottamasti katsoa! Filmissä on pätkä jossa on nähtävissä Rautatientorin metroaseman alkuperäinen varaus (joka tulikin liian pinnalle) joka toimii kuvausaikaan squas keskuksena. Muitakin historiallisia asioita voi runsaasti bonjata (esim. vanhat mainostekstit rakennusten seinissä, vanhat raitiovaunut jne.). Lisäksi ohjelmassa on mm. osioita, jossa tuodaan esiin Helsingin metron arvostelua (viivästymisen takia rakennettu liian myöhään) ja lahjusoikeudenkäynnit.  Ainoana negatiivisena seikkana huomasin että kaikista ohjelman pätkistä ei valitettavasti selviä miltä vuodelta ne ovat.


Se mihin minä reagoin oli se että koko ohjelma oli tehty sillä silmällä että metrohanke oli aivan turha ja ei ollut tarpeellinen.

Sitähän voikin kuvitella millainen Helsingin liikenne olisi ilman metroa joka tänään on ja sitä lisäystä jota juuri nyt rakennetaan/suunnitellaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se mihin minä reagoin oli se että koko ohjelma oli tehty sillä silmällä että metrohanke oli aivan turha ja ei ollut tarpeellinen.


Silloisessa tilanteessa asia oli aika paljon juuri näin. Metrohan rakennettiin juuri niin väärin kuin sen vain pystyi rakentamaan eikä se korvannut sitä edeltävän liikenteen palvelutasoa. Kovaa kieltähän tämä on, vaan yhtä sikamaisia olivat sen aikaiset argumentit, joilla hanke saatiin runnottua läpi.




> Sitähän voikin kuvitella millainen Helsingin liikenne olisi ilman metroa joka tänään on ja sitä lisäystä jota juuri nyt rakennetaan/suunnitellaan.


Siirtykäämme täten toiseen ketjuun.

----------


## Clepe

Ensinnäkin anteeksi tämä "kuolleen" ketjun uudelleen herättäminen.

Olen seurannut tätä ketjua ja lukenut sen varmasti parisen kertaa läpikin, tosin en tuoreeltaan. 
Osittain tästä ja osittain Piirkan hienoista kartoista innostuneena olen yrittänyt piirtää metrokomitean suunnitelman mukaisen kartan google mapsin avulla. Kartasta puuttuu kuitenkin vielä se tärkein, eli asemat.
Jos kartasta löytyy virheitä ilmoitelkaa ihmeessä, esimerkiksi pohjoiseen menevät linjat ovat minulle täysiä arvoituksia, oliko länsi-Vantaan alueella silloin varteen otettavaa asutustakaan?

Alkuperäisestä(?) kartasta olen nähnyt osia vain hesarin vanhasta jutusta.
Onko tietoa mistä sen helpoiten saisi käsiinsä?

Vaikka hesarin jutussa puhutaan utopiasta, oli mielestäni suunnitelma täysin toteutuskelpoinen. Se olisi ollut pitkällä tähtäimellä erittäin halpa ratkaisu, suunnitelmastahan puuttuu ainoastaan kehälinja. Halvaksi sen olisi tehnyt se, että olisi ollut oikea aika rakentaa metro, vaikka moni lähiö oli jo rakennettu, kevyt metro/raitiotie olisi helpommin saatu integroitua olemassa olevaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen.

Minua kiinnostaisi myös se, minkälaista kalustoa tähän oli suunniteltu. Muistan lukeneeni, että kaluston leveys olisi ollu 2,3 metriä eli sama kuin raitiovaunuilla. 
Kaarresädekin olisi varmasti ollut samaa luokkaa kuin raitiovaunuilla. Mutta olisiko käyttöön tullut virtakisko vai olisiko ilmajohto jäänyt? Eli toisin sanoen olisiko pintaosuudet myös olleet eristettyjä. 
Mannerheimintien osuus olisi karttani mukaan ollut juuri pintaosuus keskellä kaupunkia, eli tämä osuus tuskin olisi ollut mikään kallis toteuttaa, vaikka se jouduttaisiin eristämään. Tosin tämä olisi ollut aika turhaa joten ilmajohtovirroitus tai jonkinlainen hybridi-ratkaisu olisi ollut toimiva. Eli olisiko Mannerheimintien ja Mäkelänkadun radat siis vain ollut raiteiden ja pysäkkien uudelleen järjestelyä, eli toisin sanoen tavallinen remontti.

Linjasto poikkeaa erittäin vähän nykyisestä raitiotieverkosta, joten tämä suunnitelma on vielä ajankohtainen, vaikkakin ironista kyllä, linjastonhan olisi pitänyt valmistua 10 vuotta sitten.  :Very Happy: 

Jos esittämääni kysymyksiin löytyy vastauksia olisin erittäin kiitollinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ensinnäkin anteeksi tämä "kuolleen" ketjun uudelleen herättäminen.


Nähdäkseni tällaisesta aiheesta voi keskustella milloin vain, varsinkin kun vision ainoa toteutunut asemakin on tänä aamuna joutunut veden valtaan...

Spekuloinnit ovat aina spekulointeja (mitä jos olisi tapahtunut sitä ja sitä...). Se tiedetään, että tärkeä esikuva on ollut Oslon rakenteilla ollut Tunnelbanen ja jo valmistuneet läntiset esikaupunkiradat. Kaluston leveydestä on kerrottu lähdekirjoissa, että 520 cm leveämpiä vaunuja olisi hankittu verrattuna Helsingin raitiovaunuihin -> vaunut olisivat tulleet siis 2820 mm leveinä. Se olisi ollut samaa luokkaa Tukholman Tunneliradan kaluston kanssa. Myös Tukholman T-banan oli keskeinen esikuva tälle "Castrénin metrolle". Virroitukseksi oli ajateltu ilmajohtoratkaisua, ilmeisesti tasoristeysten takia. Olihan Oslonkin läntisillä esikaupunkiradoilla tasoristeyksiä. Jos pitää verrata ulkomaisiin toteutuneisiin ratkaisuihin, näkisin että Castrénin metro olisi ilmeisesti muistuttanut Oslon T-Banenin ja esim. Kölnin Stadtbahnin risteytystä. Kalustona kuitenkin korin leveyden puolesta Tukholman Tunnelbananin (tai Saltsjöbananin) vaunuja.

Ei kai Länsi-Vantaalla kerrostaloja ollut tuohon aikaan kovin paljon muualla kuin Kaivokselassa. Osa Martinlaakson kerrostaloista on myös iältään reilua nelikymppistä. Helsingin puolella ko. haara olisi mennyt Haagan ja Kannelmäen vanhempien puolten kautta. Tosin tämä haara olisi sen aikaisien (1960-luvun alun) suunnitelmien mukaan rakennettu huomattavan myöhään - paljon myöhemmin kuin nykyinen Martinlaakson rautatie (avattu 1975).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mannerheimintien osuus olisi karttani mukaan ollut juuri pintaosuus keskellä kaupunkia, eli tämä osuus tuskin olisi ollut mikään kallis toteuttaa, vaikka se jouduttaisiin eristämään. Tosin tämä olisi ollut aika turhaa joten ilmajohtovirroitus tai jonkinlainen hybridi-ratkaisu olisi ollut toimiva. Eli olisiko Mannerheimintien ja Mäkelänkadun radat siis vain ollut raiteiden ja pysäkkien uudelleen järjestelyä, eli toisin sanoen tavallinen remontti.


Mun arvailujeni mukaan Mannerheimintielle ja muille keskelle katua rakennetuille maanpäällisille osuuksille olisi tehty mittavat remontit, pysäkkien laiturit  olisivat olleet pidempiä ja korkeita, hieman samalla tavalla kuin Frankfurtin tai Stuttgartin metrojen/Stadtbahnien maanpällisilä osuuksilla. Mannerheimintien sivukadut olisi mahdollisesti eristetty. Suurin osa etelä-pohjoissuuntaisesta autoliikenteestä oli tarkoitus ohjata Vapaudenkadulle joka olisi kulkenut pääradan vieressä keskustasta Pasilan, tai rantamoottoritietä pitkin. Eli käytännössä Helsinkiä olisi alettu rakentaa 1960-luvulla kuten saksalaisia suurkaupunkeja tai Tukholmaa. Ne suunnitelmissa esiintyvät puoli miljoonaa lisäasukasta eivät vaan sitten koskaan muuttaneet Helsinkiin vaan ne muuttivat Espooseen ja Vantaalle.

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:35 ----------

Aika tragikoomista, että juuri tänään Munkkivuoren ostoskeskuksessa sattunut putkivuoto, joka kasteli käyttökelvottomisi pitkäksi aikaa kaikki alemman kerroksen liiketilat, on TV 4 uutisten tietojen mukaan lähtöisin ostoskeskuksen alle v 1964 louhitusta Castrénin metrosuunnitelmiin kuuluneesta *metroaseman tunnelista!* 

ks linkki: http://www.nelonen.fi/

t. Rainer

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> vision ainoa toteutunut asemakin on tänä aamuna joutunut veden valtaan...


Menee nyt ohi aiheen, mutta minua rupesi kiinostamaan Helsingin toistaiseksi avaamattomat metroasemat, jotka on kuitenkin louhittu tai rakennettu. Munkkivuoren lisäksi näitä on tietääkseni kaksi: Kampin alempi laiturihallihalli ja Hakaniemen läntinen laiturihalli.

Onko muitakin, ehkä pienimuotoisempia asemarakennelmia olemassa? Myllypuron vanha suunnitelma tulee mieleen, mutta sinne ei kai koskaan rakennettu mitään, pelkkä varaus vain.

Osaisiko joku myös antaa linkkejä tai kirjallisuuslähteitä näihin asemahalleihin liittyen? Innostuin nyt metron vaihtoehtohistorian harrastamisesta, ja olisin kiitollinen lähteistä. Forumin haulla en tahdo mitään löytää (ehkä väärät hakusanat)

Kampin kakkoshallista löytyy Höblän juttu ainakin: http://www.hbl.fi/text/helsingfors/2007/7/28/d4412.php

Ja Munkkivuorihan on tietenkin nyt pinnalla, tässä vanha Hesarin juttu: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/...0917SI1KA0154u

----------


## Chae-chu

> Menee nyt ohi aiheen, mutta minua rupesi kiinostamaan Helsingin toistaiseksi avaamattomat metroasemat, jotka on kuitenkin louhittu tai rakennettu. Munkkivuoren lisäksi näitä on tietääkseni kaksi: Kampin alempi laiturihallihalli ja Hakaniemen läntinen laiturihalli.
> 
> Onko muitakin, ehkä pienimuotoisempia asemarakennelmia olemassa?


Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että myös Kaisaniemeen tehtiin jonkinlainen varaus, mutta saatan sekottaa sen nyt tuohon Hakaniemeen. Jotain erikoista sinne Kaisaniemeen kyllä tehtiin...

----------


## hylje

Mahtaako Hakaniemen II-halli olla nimenomaan eteläisten liukuportaiden kohdalla vai ylhäältä tullessa vasemmalla puolella? Kävelytie siinä tekee kummallisen Z-liikkeen oikealle.

----------


## vristo

> Mahtaako Hakaniemen II-halli olla nimenomaan eteläisten liukuportaiden kohdalla vai ylhäältä tullessa vasemmalla puolella? Kävelytie siinä tekee kummallisen Z-liikkeen oikealle.


Kyllä se on siinä sen yhden hieman epämääräisen oven takana. Ja se kävelytiehän oli itseasiassa ylikulkusilta noiden neljän eri raiteen välillä. Nyt sillä vain on puolet sille aiotusta merkityksesta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että myös Kaisaniemeen tehtiin jonkinlainen varaus, mutta saatan sekottaa sen nyt tuohon Hakaniemeen. Jotain erikoista sinne Kaisaniemeen kyllä tehtiin...


Kaisaniemeen tehtiin alun perin pelkkä tyhjä halli, mutta se otettiin käyttöön -95. Vastaavasti kuin Kurvissakin. Muisteletko ehkä tätä?

Jos siellä on jotain muutakin vielä varalla, niin siitä en itse tiedä mitään. Mikä toki ei vielä todista mitään...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko muitakin, ehkä pienimuotoisempia asemarakennelmia olemassa? Myllypuron vanha suunnitelma tulee mieleen, mutta sinne ei kai koskaan rakennettu mitään, pelkkä varaus vain.


Jonkinlainen metroaseman sisäänkäynti ja kerrosta katua alempana oleva lippuhalli liene Erottajallakin. Se tunnettiin aiemmin nimellä "Erottajan kioskit" ja rakennettiin jo 1951. Arkkitehtina toimi Alvar Aalto. 

Sisäänkäyntipömpeli sijaitsee suojatiekorokkeella Mannerheimintien ajoratojen välissä ent. Raken talon kohdalla missä Bulevardi ja Etelä-Esplanadi risteävät. Maanalaisessa tilassa toimi alunperin kioskeja ja pikkuliikkeitä ja ilmeisesti kerrosta alempana myös väestönsuoja. Sittemmin, 1970-luvulla, kun Erottajaan louhittiin pysäköintihalli, se muutettiin sen sisäänkäynniksi, mutta kioskit jatkovat tomintansa vielä jnnekin 1990-luvulle asti. Nykyään kioskit on lakkautettu ja ovesta pääsee sisään vain jollain avainläpyskällä.

Siitä voi olla monta mieltä liittyykö sisäänkäyntipömpeli ja maanalaiset tilat mitenkään metroon, mutta jo ennen kun se rakennettiiin, oli HKL:n  johtaja Sahlgren laatinut  laajan pikaraitiotiesuunitelan joka käsitti maanalaisen osuuden joka kulki juuri Erottajan kautta. Myös Lindgrenin-Kråkströmin päivitetyssä versiossa 50-luvulta oli Erottajalla asema, ja oli Castréninkin suunnitelmissa. Se että tuollaisen vaatimattoman pömpelin ja kioskitilan arkitehdiksi oli kutsuttu peräti Alvar Aalto juoruaa jotenkin siitä että sillä olisi tulevaisuudessa jotain tärkeämpää tehtävää kuin pelkkänä kioskina toimiminen.  

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:39 ----------

Mun täytyy hieman ottaa takaisin spekulaatioissani. 

Tämän esityslistan: http://www.hel2.fi/helakanslia/Kaupu.../063120237.htm mukaan Erottajan maanalaisten tilojen sisäänkäynti suojeltiin asemakaavassa 2006. 

Siinä on kerrotu niiden historiasta. Sen mukaan Erottajalla oli jo sodan aikana väestösuoja ja tilapäinen puinen sisäänkäynti ja portaat. Erottajan torisuunnitelmista laadittiin arkkitehtikilpailu v 1942 ja Alvar Aalto voitti sen. Sen suunnitelman mukaan rakennettiin sisäänkäyntipömpeli 1951, ja dokumentissa ei ole mitään mainintaa että se olisi suunniteltu metroasemaksi tai vastaavaksi joukoliikenneterminaaliksi. Yhdessä wiki-sivussa taas kerrotaan että eräs elokuvayhtiö olisi halunnut rakentaa *elokuvateatterin* väestösuojaan samassa yhteydessä kun pömpeli ja kioskitilat rakennettiin. 

Tietenkin jos vaihtoehtohistoria olisi natsanut, ja joko Sahlbergin, Kråkströmin tai Castrénin pikaraitiotie/metrosuunitelmat olisi toteutuneet, niin Erottajan maanalaisista tiloista olisi todennäköisesti rakennettu jokin yhdyskäytävä asemalle, ja vielä parempaa, asemalla toimisi  kokonainen elokuva- ja viihdekomplexi, mutta tällä kertaa ei valitettavasti käynyt niin!

t. Rainer

----------


## Chae-chu

> Kyllä se on siinä sen yhden hieman epämääräisen oven takana. Ja se kävelytiehän oli itseasiassa ylikulkusilta noiden neljän eri raiteen välillä. Nyt sillä vain on puolet sille aiotusta merkityksesta.


Sehän on tulossa (ehkä) käyttöön Pisaran myötä sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa, voi olla että jo nyt avarasta Hakaniemen asemasta tulee vielä paljon avarampi. Se on aina ollut yksi lempiasemistani juuri tuon muilta asemilta puuttuvan avaruuden takia.

----------


## vristo

> Sehän on tulossa (ehkä) käyttöön Pisaran myötä sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa, voi olla että jo nyt avarasta Hakaniemen asemasta tulee vielä paljon avarampi. Se on aina ollut yksi lempiasemistani juuri tuon muilta asemilta puuttuvan avaruuden takia.


Ja mielenkintoista tulee olemaan nuo kaksi eri urbaaninraideliikenteen muotoa rinnakkaisilla asemillaan. 

Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että HKL-Metroliikenteen asema laituripituus, Hakaniemen nykyisellä metroasemalla, on päätetty 90 metriksi ja tuo aseman vieressä olisi toinen HSL-rautatieasemahalli laitureineen, jonne pitäisi mahtua maksimissaan 225-metrinen, kolme FLIRT-junan yksikkö.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos siellä on jotain muutakin vielä varalla, niin siitä en itse tiedä mitään. Mikä toki ei vielä todista mitään...


Kaisaniemen aseman pohjoinen sisäänkäynti on lasiseinän takana siellä aseman pohjoispäässä. Sieltä näkee läpi toiselle raiteelle ja porrasluolan alapään.

Muuten muistelen, että näistä haamuasemista oli joku keskustelu täällä jo joskus aikaisemminkin, kun HS oli julkaissut jutun Kampin alkerran luolasta. Nykyisen metron haamuasemilla ei ole sinänsä mitään tekemistä Castrénin suunnitelmien kanssa.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:13 ----------




> Ja mielenkintoista tulee olemaan nuo kaksi eri urbaaninraideliikenteen muotoa rinnakkaisilla asemillaan.


Tai sitten ei. Maailmalta on sellainen kokemus, että varoiksi rakennetut asiat jäävät usein joutaviksi tai ne rakennetaan kokonaan uudestaan, jos niitä ei käytetä muutaman vuoden kuluessa. Asiat kehittyvät ohi ja suunnitelmat vanhenevat. Kriittinen ikä on noin 25 vuotta. Silloin tulee täyteen myös aika, jolloin on maksettu korkoina koko touhun hinta, eli halvemmaksi olisi tullut olla tekemättä, vaikka olisi otettukin käyttöön tuon jälkeen.

225 m pitkä asema Hakaniemessä tuntuu aika utopistiselta sen kannalta, että asemalle ei ole sisäänkäyntejä kuin keskellä laituria. Mutta tietenkin Pisaran kautta pitää voida kierrättää ne junat, jotka maanpäälläkin ajavat.

Antero

----------


## Markku K

> Kaisaniemen aseman pohjoinen sisäänkäynti on lasiseinän takana siellä aseman pohjoispäässä. Sieltä näkee läpi toiselle raiteelle ja porrasluolan alapään.


Itseasiassa tuossa luolassa ei ole muuta kuin tuo liukuporraskuilun alapää. Kuilun alkua on louhittu kymmenisen metriä, ja se on jätetty kalliopinnalle.

----------


## Markku K

> Kyllä se on siinä sen yhden hieman epämääräisen oven takana. Ja se kävelytiehän oli itseasiassa ylikulkusilta noiden neljän eri raiteen välillä. Nyt sillä vain on puolet sille aiotusta merkityksesta.


Tuo tilavaraus (jos se edes on varsinainen toisen laiturihallin alku) on kyllä aika vaatimaton: 75m pituinen, 5m leveä tunnelinpätkä, korkeutta 3-4m Tällä hetkellä tuo on varastokäytössä.
Liitteenä on kuva Hakaniemen metroaseman louhituista tiloista. Tasoeroja tilojen suhteesta toisiinsa ei ole esitetty, eikä rakennettuja seiniä jne. Viivoituksella on merkkitty po. tilavaraukset. LP-merkintä osoittaa isojen liukuportaiden paikat

----------


## vristo

> Tuo tilavaraus (jos se edes on varsinainen toisen laiturihallin alku) on kyllä aika vaatimaton: 75m pituinen, 5m leveä tunnelinpätkä, korkeutta 3-4m Tällä hetkellä tuo on varastokäytössä.


Niinhän se on joo; olen itse nähnyt tuon tilavarauksen jollakin tutustumiskäynnilla ja vain hyvällä mielikuvituksella sen voi mieltää "metroasemaksi".

Pisara-radan asemana se olisi kuitenkin aivan toista mittaluokkaa.

Lainaus Liikenneviraston Pisara-radan tarve- ja toteuttamiselvityksestä:




> Kolmen tunneliaseman (Ooppera, Keskusta ja Hakaniemi) laiturileveydet vaihtelevat aseman rakenteen (yksi- / kaksiholvinen) ja raidevälin mukaan. Tunneliasemien mitoituksessa on käytetty raidevälinä 1-holvisessa ratkaisussa 13,3 m ja 2-holvisessa ratkaisussa 33,5 m. Laituripituus asemilla on 220 m.
> 
> Asemien laiturihallit pyritään tekemään yksiholvisiksi ja yhtenäisiksi tiloiksi siellä missä se kallioteknisesti on mahdollista. Esitetyistä asemista Ooppera ja Keskusta esitetään toteutettaviksi kaksiholvisina ja Hakaniemi yksiholvisena ratkaisuna. Lopullinen toteutustapa päätetään jatkosuunnittelun yhteydessä tehtävien kalliotutkimusten ja kalliomekaanisten laskelmien perusteella.

----------


## Chae-chu

> Kaisaniemeen tehtiin alun perin pelkkä tyhjä halli, mutta se otettiin käyttöön -95. Vastaavasti kuin Kurvissakin. Muisteletko ehkä tätä?
> 
> Jos siellä on jotain muutakin vielä varalla, niin siitä en itse tiedä mitään. Mikä toki ei vielä todista mitään...


Nyt löyty tuo mistä tuon luin aikanaan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsink...Metro_stations



> Kaisaniemi/Kajsaniemi - A second area exists below the current platforms, with the intention to allow for future expansion


Lähde tuolle tiedolle löytyy Hesarista: Klik! Toisaalta tälle asemanalulle ei kyllä vaikuta olevan oikeastaan mitään tarvetta tulevaisuudessakaan, jos Kampista tulee terminaali pohjoisen suuntaan meneville metroille tuolla korkeudella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lähde tuolle tiedolle löytyy Hesarista: Klik!


Hauska katsella, mikä oli totuus kustannuksista vuonna 2005:




> A subway tunnel drilled into bedrock costs 8.5 million euros per kilometre.
> 
> The surface tracks of a subway cost 4.5 million euros per kilometre.
> 
> The estimated price-tag of the planned Kalasatama metro station is 12.5 million euros.
> 
> The costs of an expansion of the subway line west to Espoo would total some 400 million euros.
> 
> The cost of one passenger space on the subway is four times cheaper than on trams.


Linkki!

Tuo viimeinen totuus on tässä yhteydessä hieman erikoinen juttu. Pitäisikö ymmärtää, että ratikan radan rakentaminen on 4 kertaa niin kallista kuin metroradan rakentaminen? Tiedän kyllä, mihin tuo väittämä perustuu, mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä näiden rakentamiskustannusten kanssa, koska ei taustatilastoissa tilastoitu väylän hintaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Hauska katsella, mikä oli totuus kustannuksista vuonna 2005:
> 
> Tuo viimeinen totuus on tässä yhteydessä hieman erikoinen juttu. Pitäisikö ymmärtää, että ratikan radan rakentaminen on 4 kertaa niin kallista kuin metroradan rakentaminen? Tiedän kyllä, mihin tuo väittämä perustuu, mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä näiden rakentamiskustannusten kanssa, koska ei taustatilastoissa tilastoitu väylän hintaa.


Kieltämättä aikamoinen heitto, mutta tuohan onkin tietysti vaan lista irto"faktoja", jossa edellisten ei liene tarkoituskaan loogisesti johtaa seuraavaan. Itse asiassa lista demonstroi aika tehokkaasti, miten merkityksettömiä nuo kaikki mainitut luvut ovat kontekstista irrallaan, kun ei ole mitään mainitaa siitä, miten liikennevälineitä operoidaan tai että missä asemassa ne ovat kaupungissa. Mutta tietäkäämme siis, että metron matkustajapaikka on halpa, minne metro sitten ikinä meneekään.

----------


## Renne

Enpä ole ennen kuullut Kaisaniemen aseman alle valmiiksi louhituista tiloista. Mihinköhän suunnitelmaan se liittyy. Täytynee ottaa selvää.

Tässä on muuten google mapsiin tehty linjakartta Castrenin metrosuunnitelmasta. Osiahan siitä on toteutettu, kuten itämetro, länsimetro ja martinlaakson rata. Tuohon aikatauluun nähden mitä silloin suunniteltiin, ollaan ratarakentamisessa muutama vuosikymmen myöhässä. Toisaalta näyttää nyt tapahtuneen ilman muuttuminen - heh. Mielekästähän se on nyt rakentaa linjoja tarkoituksenmukaisemmille alueille, mutta monilla alueilla joudutaan rakentamaan tunneliin.

Castrenin metro google maps
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?hl=sv&...579&mpnum=1000

----------


## Markku K

> Enpä ole ennen kuullut Kaisaniemen aseman alle valmiiksi louhituista tiloista. Mihinköhän suunnitelmaan se liittyy. Täytynee ottaa selvää


Kaisaniemen metroaseman alla ei ole mitään valmiiksi louhittua tilaa. Sellainen löytyy ainoastaan Kampista, nykyisen laiturihallin betonikannen alta.
Linkin http://www.hs.fi/english/article/1101978559381 jutussa on väärinkäsitys. Kaisaniemeen on tehty ainoastaan toisen liukuporraskuilun alku.

----------


## Deko

Jospa minäkin uskaltautuisin esittämään "näkemykseni" tähän asiaan: Castrenin metro jonkin verran muokattuna versiona.

Mukana tuossa on vain Helsingin puoleiset osuudet, mm. sininen linja jatkuisi lännessä pitkälle Etelä-Espooseen asti Castrenin alkuperäissuunnitelmaa mukaillen. Castrenin versiosta oma hahmotelmani eroaa merkittävästi Länsi-Vantaalle vievän linjan puuttumisella (huomion Martinlaakson radan) ja siinä että minun versiossani Pasilalla on keskeisempi merkitys.

----------


## Deko

Suora lainaus englanninkielisestä Wikipediasta, tummennettu osuus oma:




> On a technical level this proposal was very different from the system that was finally realised.In the 1963 proposal the metro was planned as a light rail system, *running in tunnels a maximum of 14 metres below the surface* (compared to 30 metres in the finalized system


Olisiko tuollainen ratkaisu ollut mahdollinen? Jos olisi, miksi noin ei toimittu?

----------


## Kaid

> Olisiko tuollainen ratkaisu ollut mahdollinen? Jos olisi, miksi noin ei toimittu?


Tuo tieto on peräisin teoksesta Tunnelijunasta suosikiksi - Helsingin metro 25 vuotta. Sitä en osaa sanoa, kuinka luotettava kyseinen lähde on. Nimim. kyseisen artikkelin tuon osion kirjoittaja.

----------


## hmikko

> Olisiko tuollainen ratkaisu ollut mahdollinen? Jos olisi, miksi noin ei toimittu?


Tuo tarkoittanee cut-and-cover -tunnelia. Kuvittelisin, että kun metrovaunun mitat suurennettiin junanvaunun kokoluokkaan, niin ratageometria teki käytännössä cut-and-cover-menetelmän käyttämisen keskikaupungilla mahdottomaksi, kun enää ei ollut vaaditun kaarresäteen takia mahdollista seurailla katuja ja kaivaa niiden alle. Kallioon talojen alle poratun tunnelin taas pitää olla syvemmälle että katto kestää.

----------


## Deko

> Tuo tarkoittanee cut-and-cover -tunnelia. Kuvittelisin, että kun metrovaunun mitat suurennettiin junanvaunun kokoluokkaan, niin ratageometria teki käytännössä cut-and-cover-menetelmän käyttämisen keskikaupungilla mahdottomaksi, kun enää ei ollut vaaditun kaarresäteen takia mahdollista seurailla katuja ja kaivaa niiden alle. Kallioon talojen alle poratun tunnelin taas pitää olla syvemmälle että katto kestää.


Onko tällaisia lähes suoraan kadun alla cut-and-cover -tyylillä tehdyissä tunneleissa kulkevia "metroja" jossain olemassa? Kiinnostaisi joskus tuollainen nähdä ihan livenä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko tällaisia lähes suoraan kadun alla cut-and-cover -tyylillä tehdyissä tunneleissa kulkevia "metroja" jossain olemassa? Kiinnostaisi joskus tuollainen nähdä ihan livenä.


Lähin löytyy Tukholmasta. Vihreän linjan osuus ainakin T-centralenilta pohjoiseen on tehty cut and cover. Sen näkeekin helposti, kun linja myötäilee Sveavägeniä ja Odengatania.

Lontoon metron vanhimmat osat on myös tehty cut-and-cover.

Wikipediasta löytyy myös kuva Pariisin metrosta, ja Tunnelbanan artikkelissa on myös kuvia rakentamisesta, ja vähän muualla tällainen kuva juuri tuosta vihreästä linjasta T-Centralenilta pohjoiseen..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:14 ----------

Saksasta löytynee myös metrojen lisäksi runsaasti cut-and-cover-stadtbahneja. Ainakin Düsseldorfissa on sellainen.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko tällaisia lähes suoraan kadun alla cut-and-cover -tyylillä tehdyissä tunneleissa kulkevia "metroja" jossain olemassa? Kiinnostaisi joskus tuollainen nähdä ihan livenä.


Monissa vanhoissa metrokaupungeissa metro syntyi aikanaan siirtämällä ratikat kerrosta alemmas kadun alle. Näitä on mm. Pariisin metro ja osa Lontoon metron linjoista (Lontoossa on myös vastaavan ikäisiä varsin syvällä kulkevia linjoja kuten Thamesin alittava Northern Line.) Myös New Yorkin metroverkossa lienee aika paljon cut-and-cover -tunnelia. Ratikka- ja stadtbahn-verkoissa, jotka eivät ole kokonaan tasoeristettyjä, on varmaan näitä tunneleita monessakin paikassa, esim. Hannoverissa ja Kölnissä. Antero A:n sivuilla kuva Hannoverista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko tällaisia lähes suoraan kadun alla cut-and-cover -tyylillä tehdyissä tunneleissa kulkevia "metroja" jossain olemassa?


Eivätkä nuo lainausmerkit muuten tarpeen ole. Kyllä ne ovat ihan oikeita metroja.

----------


## Kaid

> Lähin löytyy Tukholmasta. Vihreän linjan osuus ainakin T-centralenilta pohjoiseen on tehty cut and cover.


Samoin kuin Tukholman tunnelbanan vanhin osuus Medborgarplatsen (alkup. Södra Bantorget)-Skanstull (alkup. Ringvägen) myös vihreällä linjalla on tehty cut-and-coverina (tosin samaan aikaan rakennettu osuus Slussen-Medborgarplatsen tehtiin syvätunnelina kallioon). Tätä osuuttahan liikennöitiin parikymmentä vuotta raitiovaunuilla, ennenkuin "varsinainen" nykyisenkaltainen tunnelbana rakennettiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos haluaa kokea cut-and-coveria konkreettisimmillaan niin suosittelen New Yorkia. Esim. Lexington Avenuen alla kulkeva linja on niin lähellä kadun pintaa kuin mahdollista. Asemilla on vain portaat kadulle. Päivänvalo näkyy asemille ritilöiden kautta ja kadulla kuulee aliajavan metrojunan. Esim. 77th St station on hyvä esimerkki.

Samaa menetelmää muuten käytetään kaupungissa vieläkin, rakenteilla olevan Second Avenuen linjan toteuttamisessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lähin löytyy Tukholmasta. Vihreän linjan osuus ainakin T-centralenilta pohjoiseen on tehty cut and cover. Sen näkeekin helposti, kun linja myötäilee Sveavägeniä ja Odengatania.


Ja onhan itse T-centralen rakennettu samalla menetelmällä. Sen tieltä ei tosin ole revitty kadun pintaa, vaan kokonainen kaupunginosa. Kerralla on purettu kokonaisia kaupunkikortteleita, sitten rakennettu pohjalle metro ja T-centralen ja lopuksi päälle kokonaan uutta kaupunkia. Että semmoista..

Berliiniä ei ole taidettu mainita vielä, myös sen U-bahn on toteutettu cut and cover -metodilla. Lisään listaan, koska Berliini tuntuu olevan tätä nykyä kohtalaisen suosittu matkailukohde ja kahden tunnin lentomatkan päässä Helsingistä. Yleensäkin lähes kaikki ennen toista maailmansotaa tehdyt maanalaiset tapaavat olla cut and cover -lajia, suurimpana mieleen tulevana poikkeuksena Lontoon Tube-maanalaiset. 

P.S. Pieni virtuaalimatkailuvinkki: www.urbanrail.net Tuolla on hyvä tutustua eri metrokaupunkeihin.

----------


## vristo

Helsingissä metrossakin on lyhyt cut and cover-osuus: väli Itäkeskus-Puotila, joka rakennettiin avokaivantoon ja sinne valettiin betonitunneli. Itse Puotilan tunneliasemakin sijaitsee aivan maanpinnan tuntumassa.

----------


## Deko

Kiitokset vastauksista. Pitääkin käydä tulevaisuudessa kokemassa noita cut and cover-metroja. Oliko lopullinen syy sitten nykyisen syvän kalliometron valinnalle HS Utopioissakin mainittu meluisuus?

----------


## hmikko

> Kiitokset vastauksista. Pitääkin käydä tulevaisuudessa kokemassa noita cut and cover-metroja. Oliko lopullinen syy sitten nykyisen syvän kalliometron valinnalle HS Utopioissakin mainittu meluisuus?


Helsingin metron historiasta on kirjoitettu forumilla ja mm. Antero Alkun kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilla pitkästi. Castrénin jälkeen standardiksi asetettiin hyvässä yhteistyössä Valmetin kanssa isot metrovaunut ja geometrialtaan erittäin nopea rata, jossa kaarresäteen suositusminimi on 600 m. Tämmöistä rataa ei voi tehdä kantakaupunkiin cut-and-coverina purkamatta suurta määrää taloja (Tukholmassakin purettiin ajan hengessä yhtä ja toista helpommasta geometriasta huolimatta). Helsingissä tunneli voitiin Kluuvin ruhjetta lukuun ottamatta louhia kallioon, mikä on suht edullinen rakennustapa ainakin vaikeampiin kivi- tai maaperälaatuihin verrattuna. Tunneli on suunnilleen niin lähellä pintaa kuin tällä rakennustavalla on mahdollista. En usko, että melu oli ratkaiseva tekijä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Pakko korjata pari Lontoon metroon liittyvää virheellistä tietoa.

Lontoon metro ei ole kehittynyt raitioteistä, joita kaupungissa toki oli, vaan rautatien laajennuksena kaupungin ali. Ensimmäinen linja Metropolitan Line (silloin Metropolitan Railway, joka oli erillinen yritys kuten kaikki rautatiet) rakennettiin cut and cover -menetelmällä. Syitä lienee mm. se ettei yhtään tunnelimetroa vielä ollut eikä siis esikuvia. Käytännöllinen syy oli luonnollisesti höyryveto. Cut and cover -tunneli kulki osittain talojen takapihoilla, ja siellä oli avoimia osuuksia välillä, jotta höyry pääsi purkautumaan tunnelista ulkoilmaan. Silti matkustaminen lienee ollut hengenahdistusta aiheuttava ja nokinen kokemus. Kannattaa Lontoon-vierailun yhteydessä ajaa Circle Line ympäri ja tarkkailla tunnelien ja asemien holvimuurauksia jne. Siinä ne vanhimmat osuudet ovat.

En nyt muista tarkkaan mikä motivoi rakentamaan ensimmäisen syvätunneli- eli tuubimetron. Todennäköisesti se vaikutti asiaan, että sellaisen kaivaminen oli helpompaa ja vapaampaa (ja varmaan edullisempaa ja nopeampaa) kun ei tarvinnut huomioida katuja, taloja ja muita maanpäällisiä ja kadunalaisia rakenteita. Yksi motiivi varmaan oli myös Thames-joen alitus, mikä tuskin olisi tullut kyseeseen cut and cover -menetelmällä. Ensimmäinen tunneli joen alle olikin rakennettu jo ennen metroa (suunnittelijana Isambard Kingdom Brunel) ja se toimi esikuvana tuubimetron tunneleille. Toinen kannustin tuubitunneleille oli Lontoon maaperä, joka pohjoisrannalla on pääosin helposti porattavaa kalkkikiveä. Etelärannalla maaperä on savea, mihin tunneloiminen on hankalampaa ja paljon kalliimpaa. Siksi metroverkosto on hyvin suppea etelärannalla verrattuna pohjoiseen.

Sekin väärinkäsitys täytyy oikoa, että syvätunnelimetro olisi keksitty sen vuoksi, että siinä ei tarvitse niin huomioida kaarresädettä. Melkeinpä päinvastoin, koska tuubitunnelit haluttiin kustannusten säästämiseksi tehdä mahdollisimman pienillä halkaisijoilla. Siksi kalusto oli (ja on Lontoossa edelleen) kuormaulottumaltaan huomattavasti cut and cover -linjojen ja rautateiden kalustoa pienempää.

Minulla on näppituntuma, että sellainen raskas metro, jossa kaarresäde on huomattavan rajoittunut ja kalusto isoa ja raskasta, on lähes helsinkiläinen keksintö. Onhan niitä paikallisjunia maan alla muuallakin, esimerkiksi Pariisissa RER, mutta tavallisimmin metrot eivät ole niin raskaita kuin Helsingissä, eivät edes suurimmissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## hmikko

> Sekin väärinkäsitys täytyy oikoa, että syvätunnelimetro olisi keksitty sen vuoksi, että siinä ei tarvitse niin huomioida kaarresädettä.


Minä en ainakaan tällaista tarkoittanut yleisenä periaatteena esittää, enkä tiedä, oliko Helsingin suunnitelmissa missään vaiheessa nimenomaan cut-and-cover -tunneleita keskustaan. Sen sijaan selvää on, että jos minimikaarresäteeksi on päätetty 600 m, niin cut-and-cover -tunnelin rakentaminen olemassa olevalla korttelikaupunkialueella käy perin hankalaksi.

----------


## Deko

> Minä en ainakaan tällaista tarkoittanut yleisenä periaatteena esittää, enkä tiedä, oliko Helsingin suunnitelmissa missään vaiheessa nimenomaan cut-and-cover -tunneleita keskustaan.


Eikös tällainen cut and cover -tunneli (100m) ole nimenomaan olemassa Kaivokadun alla, Castrenin metrosuunnitelman kaaduttua se muutettiin bussikuskien taukotilaksi, näin ainakin muistelisin.

Amerikassa ainakin suunnilleen Helsingin kanssa samaan aikaan avattu Miamin metro vaikuttaa ainakin asematiheydeltään aika samanlaiselta, jopa raskaammalta kuin meidän metromme; Miamissa on 36 km metrorataa, jonka varrella on 22 asemaa, siinä missä meillä on 21 km rataa ja 17 asemaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Amerikassa ainakin suunnilleen Helsingin kanssa samaan aikaan avattu Miamin metro vaikuttaa ainakin asematiheydeltään aika samanlaiselta, jopa raskaammalta kuin meidän metromme; Miamissa on 36 km metrorataa, jonka varrella on 22 asemaa, siinä missä meillä on 21 km rataa ja 17 asemaa.


Miamissa vaunun ulkomitat ovat suunnilleen samat kuin Helsingissä. Pikaiseen googlailun perusteella linjaradan minimikaarresäde on 900 jalkaa eli 275 metriä eli alle puolet Helsingin vastaavasta. Kuten foorumilla on todettu, Helsingin metron kaarresäde ei ole kaluston rajoitus, vaan radasta on vaan pyritty tekemään nopea. Miamissa rata on suurelta osin ilmarataa, jota ei tietysti tunnelirakentamisen ongelmat koske, mutta ilmaradankin pystyttäminen olemassa olevaan kaupunkiin vaatii sovittelua. Asemaväli tosiaan näyttäis olevan jopa Helsinkiä vähän pitempi, ainakin toistaiseksi (saapi nähdä kuinka harva-asemainen Länsimetrosta ensi vaiheessa tulee). Nousumäärät näyttävät Miamin jonkin verran isommassa järjestelmässä olevan selvästi alle puolet Helsingin vastaavista, mikä ei ehkä ole amerikkalaiselle autokaupungille kovin yllättävää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En nyt muista tarkkaan mikä motivoi rakentamaan ensimmäisen syvätunneli- eli tuubimetron. Todennäköisesti se vaikutti asiaan, että sellaisen kaivaminen oli helpompaa ja vapaampaa (ja varmaan edullisempaa ja nopeampaa) kun ei tarvinnut huomioida katuja, taloja ja muita maanpäällisiä ja kadunalaisia rakenteita. Yksi motiivi varmaan oli myös Thames-joen alitus, mikä tuskin olisi tullut kyseeseen cut and cover -menetelmällä. Ensimmäinen tunneli joen alle olikin rakennettu jo ennen metroa (suunnittelijana Isambard Kingdom Brunel) ja se toimi esikuvana tuubimetron tunneleille. Toinen kannustin tuubitunneleille oli Lontoon maaperä, joka pohjoisrannalla on pääosin helposti porattavaa kalkkikiveä. Etelärannalla maaperä on savea, mihin tunneloiminen on hankalampaa ja paljon kalliimpaa. Siksi metroverkosto on hyvin suppea etelärannalla verrattuna pohjoiseen


Syyt ovat olleet tekniset. Edellä mainitsemasi insinööri Brunel kehitti kilpijyrsintämenetelmän, millä voidaan tehdä tuubia, siis valumetallisista renkaista rakennettua tunneliputkea. Tuon Thames-joen alittavan tunnelin tekemiseen meni aikaa sellaiset 20 vuotta, joten se ei ollut sellaisenaan vielä käyttökelpoista tekniikkaa. Vasta kun jyrsintäkoneen kehittäminen mahdollisti metrotunnelien tekemisen järkevästi em. menetelmällä ja siitä eteenpäin Lontoossa onkin metrot tehty tuubeina.

Cut and cover taitaa Lontoossa olla ongelmallinen yksinkertaisesti siksi, että kadut ovat kapeita. Varsinkin asemien sovittaminen suoraan kadun alle voi olla haastavaa. Berliinissä ja Pariisissa sen sijaan leveät bulevardit ja avenuet kulkevat kaikkialla läpi kaupungin, ja samoin jenkkilässäkin tietysti.

Mutta näillä eväillä ennen piti pärjätä, joko cut and cover tai valurautainen tuubiputki, niistä metrotunnelit tehtiin. Milloin oli kovaa kalliota, piti tunneli tietysti tehdä louhimalla. Sellainen kait Tukholman pätkä Slussen - Medborgarplatsen on: rautatietunneli, joka alittaa noiden kahden aseman välissä olevan mäen.

----------


## Count

Jos Lontoon metron historia, rakentaminen ja syyt erilaisiin ratkaisuihin kiinnostavat, suosittelen Christian Wolmarin kirjaa  The Subterranean Railway.

Ko. herra on kirjoittanut muitakin kirjoja Lontoon metrosta sekä rautateitten historiasta yleensä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kiitos Count, kun on noinkin edullinen, niin pitänee tilata.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen aika paljon matkustanut Miamin metroraililla, ja kyllä se jossain määrin on Helsingin metron, varsinkin tulevan länsimetron, sukulainen.

Metrorail koostuu yhdestä pitkästä linjasta, joka keskivaiheilla kulkee downtownin reunalla. Downtownissa on kolme asemaa, joista kaksi on raskaan maankäytön reunamilla ja yksi jo selvästi harvemmalla alueella. Muutoin lähes kaikki asemat ovat pientaloalueilla ja useimmilla on liityntäbussiyhteyksiä. Viime aikoina on rakennettu ihan asemien läheisyyteen kerrostalojakin (Santa Clara, Brownsville), mutta pääosin syntyy kyllä vaikutelma asemista keskellä ei-mitään. Kaarresäteet ovat tosiaan silminnähden Helsinkiä tiukempia. Muuten järjestelmä on kyllä raskas.

Metrorail palvelee lähinnä matalan tulotason alueita. Matkustajissa mustat ja latinot ovat yliedustettuina, valkoisia ei juuri näy. Vaunut eivät koskaan ole täysiä, ainoastaan iltaruuhkassa muutamassa vuorossa on matkustajia niin paljon, ettei jokaiselle riitä omaa paripenkkiä. (Aamuruuhkassa en ole matkustanut.) Vuoroväli on huomattavan pitkä, viikonloppuisin 30 min ja arjen ruuhkassa hetkittäin alle 10 min.

Jossain vaiheessa visioitiin ties mitä laajennuksia, mutta eipä niille autokaupungissa olisi kysyntää. Nyt tekeillä on yhden aseman mittainen haara lentoaseman tuntumaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Lontoon metron historia, rakentaminen ja syyt erilaisiin ratkaisuihin kiinnostavat, suosittelen Christian Wolmarin kirjaa  The Subterranean Railway.


Hyvä kirja, suosittelen. Muitakin on kirjoitettu Lontoon metrosta, minullakin on hyllyssä useita. Mutta Wolmarin näkökulma on enemmän yhteiskunnallinen kuin tekninen, mikä on mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Matkalainen

Pari kommenttia sinänsä ansiokkaisiin kirjoituksiin.




> En nyt muista tarkkaan mikä motivoi rakentamaan ensimmäisen syvätunneli- eli tuubimetron. Todennäköisesti se vaikutti asiaan, että sellaisen kaivaminen oli helpompaa ja vapaampaa (ja varmaan edullisempaa ja nopeampaa) kun ei tarvinnut huomioida katuja, taloja ja muita maanpäällisiä ja kadunalaisia rakenteita.


Kyllä, rakentamisaikainen helppous lienee ollut merkittävä syy; cut-and-cover-tekniikalla rakentaessa kun on pitänyt katu sulkea joskus pitkäksikin aikaa (jotain linjaa rakennettiin vain öisin ja katu rakennettiin joka aamu uudestaan, mutta tämä kävin kalliiksi). Aluksi tosin tuubitkin piti rakentaa katujen alle; onpa joku tuubiasemakin rakennettu kahteen kerrokseen ylläolevan kadun kapeuden takia.




> Yksi motiivi varmaan oli myös Thames-joen alitus, mikä tuskin olisi tullut kyseeseen cut and cover -menetelmällä. Ensimmäinen tunneli joen alle olikin rakennettu jo ennen metroa (suunnittelijana Isambard Kingdom Brunel) ja se toimi esikuvana tuubimetron tunneleille.


Tuon tunnelin suunnitteli ja sen rakentamista valvoi Isambard Kingdom Brunelin isä Isambard Brunel, josta nykyään erotukseksi pojastaan käytetään koko nimeä Marc Isambard Brunel. Isambard Kingdom Brunel oli toki merkittävässä asemassa rakennusurakassa.




> Toinen kannustin tuubitunneleille oli Lontoon maaperä, joka pohjoisrannalla on pääosin helposti porattavaa kalkkikiveä. Etelärannalla maaperä on savea, mihin tunneloiminen on hankalampaa ja paljon kalliimpaa. Siksi metroverkosto on hyvin suppea etelärannalla verrattuna pohjoiseen.


Etelä-Lontoon harvalle metroverkostolle olen kuullut syyksi myös sen, että siellä oli jo varsin kattava paikallisrautatieverkosto.




> Syyt ovat olleet tekniset. Edellä mainitsemasi insinööri Brunel kehitti kilpijyrsintämenetelmän, millä voidaan tehdä tuubia, siis valumetallisista renkaista rakennettua tunneliputkea. Tuon Thames-joen alittavan tunnelin tekemiseen meni aikaa sellaiset 20 vuotta, joten se ei ollut sellaisenaan vielä käyttökelpoista tekniikkaa. Vasta kun jyrsintäkoneen kehittäminen mahdollisti metrotunnelien tekemisen järkevästi em. menetelmällä ja siitä eteenpäin Lontoossa onkin metrot tehty tuubeina.


Marc Isambard Brunelin kilpi oli neliskanttinen, ja sen perään ei tehty valumetalliputkea, vaan tunnelin seinät ja katto muurattiin. Kilven muutti pyöreäksi Peter W. Barlow Thames Tunnelin tunnelityömaan aikana ja lopulliseen muotoonsa sen kehitti vasta myöhemmin James Henry Greathead. Greatheadin kilven avulla sitten porattiin ensimmäiset tuubimetrot, joista ensimmäinen, Tower Subway, jäi melko lyhytikäiseksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Greatheadin kilven avulla sitten porattiin ensimmäiset tuubimetrot, joista ensimmäinen, Tower Subway, jäi melko lyhytikäiseksi.


Mutta Tower Subwayhan ei ole mikään metro, vaan jalankulkutunneli. Onhan se hieman hämäävää, mutta Isossa-Britanniassa subway tarkoittaa todella jalankulkijoiden alikulkua, toisin kuin Yhdysvalloissa, jossa se on maanalainen metro. Lontoohan on täynnä subway-kylttejä, jotka eivät vie metroon vaan risteyksen ali.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta Tower Subwayhan ei ole mikään metro, vaan jalankulkutunneli.


Olisin toki voinut hiukan enemmän avata sitä mikä Tower Subway aikanaan oli. Kyllä, nimitys tulee nimenomaan jalankulkijatunnelista, mutta tunnelissa ajeltiin kaapelivetoisella vaunulla yhteen suuntaan kerrallaan, 12 matkustajaa kyydissä. Vain kolmen kuukauden operoinnin jälkeen tunneli muutettiin jalankulkuun paremmin soveltuvaksi ja "liikennöinti" tapahtui sen jälkeen jalankulkuna. Tätä keskti kolmekymmentä vuotta, minkä jälkeen tunneli suljettiin yleisöltä.

Tower Subway oli siis ensimmäinen pyöreäprofiilisessa, syvällä olevassa tunnelissa kulkenut "metro", jos yhtä 12 hengen vaunua sellaiseksi voi nimittää. Seuraavaa vastaavaa saatiin odottaa vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## Markku K

> Miamissa vaunun ulkomitat ovat suunnilleen samat kuin Helsingissä. Pikaiseen googlailun perusteella linjaradan minimikaarresäde on 900 jalkaa eli 275 metriä eli alle puolet Helsingin vastaavasta. Kuten foorumilla on todettu, Helsingin metron kaarresäde ei ole kaluston rajoitus, vaan radasta on vaan pyritty tekemään nopea.





> .. Castrénin jälkeen standardiksi asetettiin hyvässä yhteistyössä Valmetin kanssa isot metrovaunut ja geometrialtaan erittäin nopea rata, jossa kaarresäteen suositusminimi on 600 m.


Onko tämä 600m-tavoite nyt ihan faktaa? Nykyinen ratahan on rakennettu tavoitellen ainoastaan 400m kaarresädeminimiä. Siihen ei ole päästy keskustan tunnelissa joka paikassa, vaan 300m kaarteitakin on -> junien nopeusrajoitukseksi asetettu 70km/h jottei pyörät ja kiskot kuluisi "enempää kuin on välttämätöntä".

----------


## hmikko

> Onko tämä 600m-tavoite nyt ihan faktaa? Nykyinen ratahan on rakennettu tavoitellen ainoastaan 400m kaarresädeminimiä. Siihen ei ole päästy keskustan tunnelissa joka paikassa, vaan 300m kaarteitakin on -> junien nopeusrajoitukseksi asetettu 70km/h jottei pyörät ja kiskot kuluisi "enempää kuin on välttämätöntä".


Seuraava dokumentti löytynee jostain webistä




> Kaarresäteen ohjeellinen minimiarvo on 600 metriä. Poikkeustapauksissa on sallittu 400 metrin minimisäde. Varikko- ja kääntöraiteissa minimisäde on 160 metriä.


Länsimetron yhteydessä tuo poikkeustapaus on Otaniemen mutka. Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että 600 m säteestä ei ole tingitty ennen Länsimetroa, mutta foorumilla on varmaan monikin paremmin perillä asiasta. Joka tapauksessa se on asetettu suunnittelun tavoitteeksi. Vaihteet ovat tietysti asia erikseen. Tuo 70 km/h on kova vauhti, jota ehdottomasti ei voida ajaa esim. miamilaisen minimin mukaisissa kaarteissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron yhteydessä tuo poikkeustapaus on Otaniemen mutka. Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että 600 m säteestä ei ole tingitty ennen Länsimetroa, mutta foorumilla on varmaan monikin paremmin perillä asiasta.


Ja tuo Otaniemen mutka on sitten tehty niin, että asemaa ei voi jälkikäteen jatkaa. Käytännössä muualla olisi voinut varata hyvin vaakasuoraa rataa asemien yhteyteen niin, että kun lyhennettyjen laitureiden moka repeää käsiin kuin Malminrinteen kaistat, joille bussit eivät mahdu, virhe on korjattavissa jatkamalla asemat. Mutta Otaniemessä tämä ei onnistu poraamatta uutta tunnelia myös. Että tällaista korkean tason osaamista...

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ja tuo Otaniemen mutka on sitten tehty niin, että asemaa ei voi jälkikäteen jatkaa. Käytännössä muualla olisi voinut varata hyvin vaakasuoraa rataa asemien yhteyteen niin, että kun lyhennettyjen laitureiden moka repeää käsiin kuin Malminrinteen kaistat, joille bussit eivät mahdu, virhe on korjattavissa jatkamalla asemat. Mutta Otaniemessä tämä ei onnistu poraamatta uutta tunnelia myös. Että tällaista korkean tason osaamista...


Kertoisitko mistä syystä Otaniemen asemaa ei voi pidentää poraamatta uutta tunnelia? Suoraa asemasta ei kyllä saa, mutta onko sillä paljonkaan väliä? Metrossahan on laituriovetkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kertoisitko mistä syystä Otaniemen asemaa ei voi pidentää poraamatta uutta tunnelia? Suoraa asemasta ei kyllä saa, mutta onko sillä paljonkaan väliä? Metrossahan on laituriovetkin.


En viitsi tarkistaa piirustuksesta, mutta muistaakseni on niin, että Otaniemen aseman molemmin päin on 400 m kaarresäteet ja rata alkaa laskeutua laituritasoa alemmaksi. 400 m vaakakaarteen ehkä laituri vielä sietää, mutta että se on samaan aikaan pystykaarteessa on jo vähän liikaa.

Rainerin iloksi voin kertoa, että tämän asian on selvittänyt jo suunnitteluvaiheessa minulle henkilö, joka on töissä julkisella puolella ja jonka tehtäviin kuuluu liikennesuunnittelu. Tämän henkilön mielestä ratkaisu on päin mäntyä, kuten koko laitureiden ja junapituuksien lyhentäminen. Hän perusteli sitä sillä, että ihan oikeasti normaaliliikenteen ei pidä perustua tekniseen vuoroväliminimiin. Hänen mielestään ratatunneli olisi vähintään pitänyt suunnitellaa niin, että laituriluolat ovat pidennettävissä myöhemmin. Mutta mieluiten niin, että ne olisi louhittu valmiiksi siten, että aseman pidennys voidaan tehdä liikennettä häiritsemättä. Minä olen kyllä täsmälleen samaa mieltä kaikesta, mitä tämä henkilö sanoi ja ajatteli.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainerin iloksi voin kertoa, että tämän asian on selvittänyt jo suunnitteluvaiheessa minulle henkilö, joka on töissä julkisella puolella ja jonka tehtäviin kuuluu liikennesuunnittelu. Tämän henkilön mielestä ratkaisu on päin mäntyä, kuten koko laitureiden ja junapituuksien lyhentäminen. Hän perusteli sitä sillä, että ihan oikeasti normaaliliikenteen ei pidä perustua tekniseen vuoroväliminimiin. Hänen mielestään ratatunneli olisi vähintään pitänyt suunnitellaa niin, että laituriluolat ovat pidennettävissä myöhemmin. Mutta mieluiten niin, että ne olisi louhittu valmiiksi siten, että aseman pidennys voidaan tehdä liikennettä häiritsemättä. Minä olen kyllä täsmälleen samaa mieltä kaikesta, mitä tämä henkilö sanoi ja ajatteli.


Rainerin?

Tarkoitit siten minua tai Petteriä niin oma tulkintani miksi Otaniemen mutka joudutaan tekemään niin jyrkäksi, on se että Tapiolan metroaseman paikka siirrettiin n 200 metriä etelämmäksi alkuperäiseen ehdotukseen verrattuna. Alkuperäinen asema joka olisi mahdollistanut loivemman mutkan Otaniemeen, olisi tullut Tapiontorin-Heikintorin akselille ja olisi tehnyt  vaihdot bussien ja metron välillä todella hankalaksi, siksi asema siirrettiin Merituulentien bussiterminaalin kohdalle. Kyseessä oli siis kompromissi joka joudutiin tekemään koska "ylisuojellussa" Tapiolassa ei olisi voitu siirtää bussiterminaalia metroa lähemmäksi vaan metro oli se joka piti siirtää. Itsekään en ole ratkaisusta erityisen iloinen jos se rajoittaa koko metron junien enimmäispituutta ym, vaan jos itse olisin saanut päättää olisin vetänyt Heikintorin nurin ja pistänyt sen kohdalle uuden bussiterminaalin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitit siten minua tai Petteriä...


Petterin nimi ei ole Rainer, kuten sinun allekirjoituksesi.  :Smile: 




> ... niin oma tulkintani miksi Otaniemen mutka joudutaan tekemään niin jyrkäksi, on se että Tapiolan metroaseman paikka siirrettiin n 200 metriä etelämmäksi alkuperäiseen ehdotukseen verrattuna.


Tämä vain osoittaa, miten sopimaton ratkaisu raskas metro Helsingin seudulle on. Yksi rata ei voi kulkea kaikkien paikkojen kautta, ja kiemurtelu edes muutaman paikan hyödyksi on hankalaa sekin. Siksi joudutaan tekemään linjaraiteiksi liian jyrkkiä kaarteita. Tietysti tätä sovittelua helpottaa, mitä lyhyempiä asemat ovat. Mutta ei metron rakentaminen kuitenkaan 40 metristä kiinni ole. Millä hyvänsä asemapituudella Otaniemeen tulee väkisin jyrkät kaarteet, kun vierekkäiset asemat ovat Keilalahti ja Tapiola. Järkevällä suunnittelulla olisi voitu varata tila normaalipituiselle asemalle, sillä kaarteet ovat jyrkät joka tapauksessa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä vain osoittaa, miten sopimaton ratkaisu raskas metro Helsingin seudulle on. Yksi rata ei voi kulkea kaikkien paikkojen kautta, ja kiemurtelu edes muutaman paikan hyödyksi on hankalaa sekin. Siksi joudutaan tekemään linjaraiteiksi liian jyrkkiä kaarteita. Tietysti tätä sovittelua helpottaa, mitä lyhyempiä asemat ovat. Mutta ei metron rakentaminen kuitenkaan 40 metristä kiinni ole. Millä hyvänsä asemapituudella Otaniemeen tulee väkisin jyrkät kaarteet, kun vierekkäiset asemat ovat Keilalahti ja Tapiola. Järkevällä suunnittelulla olisi voitu varata tila normaalipituiselle asemalle, sillä kaarteet ovat jyrkät joka tapauksessa.


Mikä olisi ollut järkevintä tässä tapauksessa? Jättää Otaniemi ilman asemaa? 

Minun näkemykseni on että tällä tavalla saatiin metrolle hyväksyntä Tapiolan nimby-mafialta. Vaikka itse olen ellänyt lapsuudessani Tapiolassa ja on mukavia muistoja Heikintorista niin nyt 40 vuotta myöhemmin se vaikuttaa aika kuolleelta ja nimbyilijöiden vastustus lähinnä tarkoitushakuista metron vastustamista. Jos Tapiolan paikalla olisi ollut Soukka tai Suvela tai jokin muu "rahvaan" lähiö niin sen keskusta olisi metron myötä pistetty sileäksi ja uutta pytinkiä pystyyn ja porukka olisi ollut tyytyväistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä olisi ollut järkevintä tässä tapauksessa? Jättää Otaniemi ilman asemaa?


Järkevintä olisi ollut rakentaa Espooseen raitiotieverkko, josta olisi riittänyt hyviä yhteyksiä niin Otaniemeen, Suurpeltoon, yleensä Länsiväylän molemmin puolin kuin myös Töölön suuntaan. Töölön osalla metrolla on nyt skipattu Espoon kannalta paljon tärkeämpi yhteys kuin Otaniemi. Joka ei olisi ollut ongelma Töölön kautta Tapiolaan tulevassa metrossa. Liikenteellisestihän Töölön merolinjaus todettiin joskus 1980-luvulla paremmaksi kuin Lauttasaaren kautta.

Minä en nyt niin perusta nimbymafioista, ei niitä ole kuunneltu eikä kuunnella. Jos metroa pakko on jatkaa, niin minulle riittää RuoholahtiTapiola. Lauttasaari, Keilalahti ja Otaniemi hoituvat ratikoin, jotka voivat tulla sekä Lauttasaaren että Kuusisaaren suunnasta. Ja jotka jatkavat ohi Tapiolan niin, ettei Tapiolassa tarvita mitään bussiterminaalia. Pari ohi ajavien ratikkalinjojen pysäkkiä palvelee Tapiolaa paremmin eikä turmele kansallismaisemaa. Eikä edes maksa paljon mitään. Voi verrata siihen, että Stockan alapuolen nykyiset bussipysäkit hoitavat sen, mitä korvaamaan on suunniteltu Kampin bussiaseman siirto Tapiolaan.

Antero

PS: Tämä keskustelu lipsahti Länsimetro-aiheeksi, jonka paikka olisi tietenkin omassa ketjussaan.

----------


## Deko

> Järkevintä olisi ollut rakentaa Espooseen raitiotieverkko, josta olisi riittänyt hyviä yhteyksiä niin Otaniemeen, Suurpeltoon, yleensä Länsiväylän molemmin puolin kuin myös Töölön suuntaan.


Mua mietityttää yksi asia suureksi TramWestissä: Miten se olisi selvinnyt pahassa talvimyräkässä, joita Etelä-Suomessakin on parina viime talvena nähty paljolti? Olisiko henkilökuntaa riittänyt lakaisemaan lunta n. 50 km radalta, niin että ratikka pääsee liikennöimään? Nimittäin jos (ja kun) ei olisi riittänyt, eikö käyttäjän luottamus rapautuisi ratikkaan ja hän saattaisi valita jatkossa auton työmatkaliikenteessä.  Tunnelirakentaminen on toki hiton kallista, mutta käytännössä metro kulkee tunnelissa lähes täysin, sanotaan 98-99% varmasti aikataulussa Matinkylästä Sörnäisiin oli ulkona minkälainen keli tahansa ja sitä voi pitää jonkinlaisena saavutuksena Suomen ilmastossa.

Muutenkin pidän ristiriitaisena (en osoita täysin sinulle tätä) että suurin kritiikki tällä palstalla osoitetaan Helsingin (käyttäjien tyytyväisyyttä mittaamalla) suosituimpaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen, metroon, sillä eikös tavallinen käyttäjä ole kuitenkin se jota varten joukkoliikennettä suunnitellaan? Vaikka mieluummin olisin nähnyt rakennettavan Castrenin tyylisen pikaraitiotiemaisen metron, niin kyllä ihan pari kertaa tällä viikolla metrossa matkustaneena pitää todeta että se on ylivoimaisesti mukavampaa kuin epätasaisesti ja melko hitaasti kulkevissa Helsingin ratikoissa/busseissa, vaikka bussilla/ratikalla saattaakin olla nopeammin perillä liukuportailla laskeutumisista/nousemisista johtuen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mua mietityttää yksi asia suureksi TramWestissä: Miten se olisi selvinnyt pahassa talvimyräkässä, joita Etelä-Suomessakin on parina viime talvena nähty paljolti? Olisiko henkilökuntaa riittänyt lakaisemaan lunta n. 50 km radalta, niin että ratikka pääsee liikennöimään? Nimittäin jos (ja kun) ei olisi riittänyt, eikö käyttäjän luottamus rapautuisi ratikkaan ja hän saattaisi valita jatkossa auton työmatkaliikenteessä.  Tunnelirakentaminen on toki hiton kallista, mutta käytännössä metro kulkee tunnelissa lähes täysin, sanotaan 98-99% varmasti aikataulussa Matinkylästä Sörnäisiin oli ulkona minkälainen keli tahansa ja sitä voi pitää jonkinlaisena saavutuksena Suomen ilmastossa.


Tämä on hyvä ja luonnollinen kysymys.

Käytännössä kaikki vaikeudet, joita Helsingin katuratikka kohtaa runsaslumisina talvina, johtuvat muista tienkäyttäjistä: autot pysäköivät kiskoille, autot ajavat liian lähellä kiskoja, autot tukkivat vaihteet, kun ne täyttyvät autojen tuomasta pakkaantuneesta lumesta, autot luistelevat ratikkakaistoille tai, kuten viime talvena, Hämeentien bussit luistelevat ylämäessä siihen malliin ettei ratikka pääse kulkemaan, vaikka bussin ja ratikan välissä on teoriassa kokonainen autokaistakin.

Tramwest olisi nykyaikainen pikaraitiotie, jonka rata olisi käytännössä lähes kokonaan erillään autoliikenteen radasta. Siksi autoliikenne ei pääsisi aiheuttamaan haittoja ratikoille, ei myöskään talven lumikeleillä. Ei ole pysäköintiä raiteiden vierellä, ei ole edes autoja raiteiden vierellä vaan rata on omalla uralla. 

Kun rata olisi tehty rautatietyyppisesti, siis ei urakiskolla, niin muutaman sentin lumisateella ei olisi mitään merkitystä, ei edes tarvitsisi aurata. Kunnon lumipyryssä lumi voidaan kuitenkin aurata harjavaunuilla tai tarkoitukseen varustelluilla kiskoautoilla. Vaihteet lämmitetään, jolloin ne pysyvät kovillakin pakkasilla ja lumilla sulina aivan kuten Helsingin ratikkavaihteetkin (niitä jumittuneita vaihteita ovat vain ne, joiden päältä autot ajavat. Siksi Helsingiin on tehty näitä ns. eteenvedettyjä kielisovituksia eli varsinainen vaihde ei ole enää risteyksessä autojen kiusattavana vaan ennen risteystä rv-kaistalla suojassa).

Loppujen lopuksi raitiotie on kunnon lumikeleillä luotettavampi kuin bussiliikenne. Voit verrata tramwestia tässä suhteessa myös maanpäälliseen itämetroon: eihän sekään eristettynä ja hyvin kunnossapidettynä kärsinyt talven lumista.

----------


## hmikko

> Mua mietityttää yksi asia suureksi TramWestissä: Miten se olisi selvinnyt pahassa talvimyräkässä, joita Etelä-Suomessakin on parina viime talvena nähty paljolti?


Varmaan suunnilleen yhtä hyvin kuin Länsimetron liityntäbussit.




> Muutenkin pidän ristiriitaisena (en osoita täysin sinulle tätä) että suurin kritiikki tällä palstalla osoitetaan Helsingin (käyttäjien tyytyväisyyttä mittaamalla) suosituimpaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen, metroon, sillä eikös tavallinen käyttäjä ole kuitenkin se jota varten joukkoliikennettä suunnitellaan?


Luonnollisesti tämmöisiä tuloksia saadaan, kun kysymys asetetaan liikennevälinekohtaisesti. Metro on tasoeristetty raskasraidejärjestelmä. Totta kai se pysyy paremmin aikataulussa kuin pintaliikenne ja totta kai kyyti on tasaisempaa ja vaunu tilavampi. Systeemin rakennuskustannukset ovat vähintään viisinkertaiset raitiotiehen verrattuna, joten jotain sillä rahalla pitääkin saada. Mielekkäämpää olisi ehkä kysyä, että miten joukkoliikennejärjestelmä palvelee matkustajan tarpeita. Tulitko esimerkiksi sinä metroasemalle bussilla, ja jos tulit, niin kuinka hyvä kyyti siinä oli ja kuinka hyvin piti aikataulu? Ja jos tulit kävellen, niin kuinka pitkä oli matka?

Tämä keskustelu palautuu aina takaisin kaupunkirakenteeseen ja autoilun asemaan. Kuinka suuri osuus matkoista halutaan tehtäviksi julkisilla? Kuinka paljon näissä matkoissa saa olla vaihtoja? Rakennetaanko kerrostalolähiöitä metroasemien ympärille vai jotain muuta?

----------


## petteri

> Varmaan suunnilleen yhtä hyvin kuin Länsimetron liityntäbussit.


Kysymys talvikelpoisuudesta on ihan hyvä. Liityntäbussit kulkevat yleensä aika lyhyitä matkoja ja kaikki eivät käytä liityntää. Metro on taas lähes riippumaton keliolosuhteista ja pystyy toimimaan helposti myös huonossa kelissä. Raitiovaunuilla ja busseilla vaikuttaa olevan pahimmat ongelmat talvikelissä. Osittain tuo liittyy siihen, että kantakaupungin katuverkon toimivuus heikentyy todella paljon kun tulee lunta. Esikaupungeissa on hiukan helpompaa.

----------


## Deko

> Luonnollisesti tämmöisiä tuloksia saadaan, kun kysymys asetetaan liikennevälinekohtaisesti. Metro on tasoeristetty raskasraidejärjestelmä. Totta kai se pysyy paremmin aikataulussa kuin pintaliikenne ja totta kai kyyti on tasaisempaa ja vaunu tilavampi. Systeemin rakennuskustannukset ovat vähintään viisinkertaiset raitiotiehen verrattuna, joten jotain sillä rahalla pitääkin saada. Mielekkäämpää olisi ehkä kysyä, että miten joukkoliikennejärjestelmä palvelee matkustajan tarpeita. Tulitko esimerkiksi sinä metroasemalle bussilla, ja jos tulit, niin kuinka hyvä kyyti siinä oli ja kuinka hyvin piti aikataulu? Ja jos tulit kävellen, niin kuinka pitkä oli matka?
> 
> Tämä keskustelu palautuu aina takaisin kaupunkirakenteeseen ja autoilun asemaan. Kuinka suuri osuus matkoista halutaan tehtäviksi julkisilla? Kuinka paljon näissä matkoissa saa olla vaihtoja? Rakennetaanko kerrostalolähiöitä metroasemien ympärille vai jotain muuta?


Mites se kysymys sitten pitäisi asetella?  :Smile:  Minäkin matkustan bussilla sitten Kurvista eteenpäin, mutta Sörkän ja keskustan välin olen jo kulkenut kolmesti tällä viikolla mukavasti metrolla, vaikka pelkkä bussi ehkä olisi ollut nopeampi vaihtoehto, eli ainakin nyt kun lomalla olen vielä niin mieluummin metrolla+bussilla vähän hitaammin, kuin bussilla koko matka jonkin verran nopeammin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mites se kysymys sitten pitäisi asetella?


Tuosta on paljon keskusteltu. Yksi hyvä tapa olisi tehdä siitä kysymysten sarja:

- mikä on tyypillisin joukkoliikennematkasi?
- miten tyytyväinen olet tämän matkan x/y/z
- mitä välinettä tai välineitä käytät?

Ja xyz ovat niitä kriteereitä joita nytkin mitataan. Luotettavuutta, siisteyttä, kuljettajien neuvontakykyä ym.

Tästä saisi todennäköisesti erilaisen tuloksen kuin nyt saadaan. Se vähemmistö, joka voi käyttää pelkkää metroa, olisi tietysti edelleen ihan yhtä tyytyväinen siihen kuin ennenkin. Mutta metromatkustajien enemmistö tuodaan metrolle liityntäbusseilla, ja bussithan saavat matalimmat arvosanat noissa kyselyisä.

----------


## hmikko

> Minäkin matkustan bussilla sitten Kurvista eteenpäin, mutta Sörkän ja keskustan välin olen jo kulkenut kolmesti tällä viikolla mukavasti metrolla, vaikka pelkkä bussi ehkä olisi ollut nopeampi vaihtoehto, eli ainakin nyt kun lomalla olen vielä niin mieluummin metrolla+bussilla vähän hitaammin, kuin bussilla koko matka jonkin verran nopeammin.


Tämä muuten kertoo raidekertoimesta jotain ainakin näin yksittäistapauksessa. Olet siis valmis tekemään ylimääräisen liikennevälineen (sikäli kun ymmärsin) ja tason vaihdon ja mahdollisesti pidentämään matka-aikaa mennäksesi metrolla. Vaihtaisitko ratikasta metroon, jos reitilläsi olisi suora ratikkayhteys? Entä jos ratikka olisi hyvää keskieurooppalaista pikaratikkatasoa ratageometrian ja kaluston puolesta (unohtaen nyt hetkeksi sen, että onko moinen mahdollista Helsingin keskustassa)? Raide-Jokerin lykkäämistä perustellaan sillä, että ei kannata, kun ei ole nopeampi kuin nykyinen bussi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entä jos ratikka olisi hyvää keskieurooppalaista pikaratikkatasoa ratageometrian ja kaluston puolesta (unohtaen nyt hetkeksi sen, että onko moinen mahdollista Helsingin keskustassa)? Raide-Jokerin lykkäämistä perustellaan sillä, että ei kannata, kun ei ole nopeampi kuin nykyinen bussi.


Minä nostan arvosanaa jos liikennevälineessä istuimet ovat niin leveät että normaalikokoinen mies voi esim lukea hesarin kokoista lehteä ilman että olkapäät kolahtavat kiinni naapuriin tai käytävällä seisovaan tai edessä oleva selkänoja estää pitämästä lehteä lukuetäisyydellä. Helsingin seudun liikennevälineissä se on mahdollista vain metrossa ja tietyin varauksin junissa. Jos ei ratikoiden korileveyttä saada levennettyä keskieurooppalaiseksi 2.65 m niin se ominaisuuskriteeri ei täyty. 

On myös muita ominaisuuksia kuten pysäkkien/asemien varustelu ja laiturin leveys, ja miten lapsiystävällinen liikenneväline ylipänsä on. Jos ei mahdu riittävästi lastenvaunuja sisään ja jos pysäkkikorokkeet ovat niin kapeat että lapsi voi joutua kiskoille tai kaduille jos muut matkustajat vahingossa tönivät niin miinuspisteitä tulee. 

t.Rainer

----------


## vristo

Miten minusta tuntuu aivan siltä, että olen nähnyt tällaista keskustelua aiemminkin tällä foorumilla. Sanoisin, ettei trollien ruokkiminen ole kovin hedelmällistä, ei ainakaan rakentavaa.

----------


## petteri

Mitä eroa tässä on foorumin normaaliin (laajennetut) nykyisentyyppiset raskasraidejärjestelmät vs. pikaratikkajärjestelmät, joita Helsingin seudulla (ehkä) voisi olla vääntöön?  :Smile:

----------


## Deko

> Tämä muuten kertoo raidekertoimesta jotain ainakin näin yksittäistapauksessa. Olet siis valmis tekemään ylimääräisen liikennevälineen (sikäli kun ymmärsin) ja tason vaihdon ja mahdollisesti pidentämään matka-aikaa mennäksesi metrolla. Vaihtaisitko ratikasta metroon, jos reitilläsi olisi suora ratikkayhteys? Entä jos ratikka olisi hyvää keskieurooppalaista pikaratikkatasoa ratageometrian ja kaluston puolesta (unohtaen nyt hetkeksi sen, että onko moinen mahdollista Helsingin keskustassa)? Raide-Jokerin lykkäämistä perustellaan sillä, että ei kannata, kun ei ole nopeampi kuin nykyinen bussi.


En tietenkään vaihtaisi jos välillä Rautatientori-Pakila, jossa asun, olisi tarjolla nopea eurooppalainen pikaraitiotie, allekirjoituksestakin voi päätellä että juuri tuollaisen "metron" olisin toivonut Helsinkiin rakennettavan mieluummin, mutta toisin kuin useat kirjoittajat, pidän Helsingin nykymetroakin erittäin hyvänä ja miellyttävänä liikennevälineenä ja toivon että mahdollisen Lentokenttämetron yhteydessä, myös Pakilaan saataisiin metroasema vaikka Tuusulanväylän ja Kehä ykkösen risteyksen kohdille, tietenkin myös esim. Pohjolanaukiolta jatkettava, Pakilantietä pitkin tasaisesti kulkeva eurooppalaistyylinen pikaraitiotie kelpaisi minulle.

----------


## hmikko

> En tietenkään vaihtaisi jos välillä Rautatientori-Pakila, jossa asun, olisi tarjolla nopea eurooppalainen pikaraitiotie, allekirjoituksestakin voi päätellä että juuri tuollaisen "metron" olisin toivonut Helsinkiin rakennettavan mieluummin, mutta toisin kuin useat kirjoittajat, pidän Helsingin nykymetroakin erittäin hyvänä ja miellyttävänä liikennevälineenä


Juu, Helsingin metrohan on sinänsä, jos unohdetaan kaupungin liikennejärjestelmän laajempi tarkastelu, hyvin toteutettu (tähän saakka, asemien lyhentämisestä en sano mitään) ja liikennöity järjestelmä, ja runsaaseen tilaan tottuneet suomalaiset epäilemättä arvostavat reilua mitoitusta. Kolikon kääntöpuoli on hintalappu, jonka takia metro on ollut tulossa Pakilaan ja moneen muuhun paikkaan aina kolmenkymmen vuoden päästä, ehkä.




> ja toivon että mahdollisen Lentokenttämetron yhteydessä, myös Pakilaan saataisiin metroasema vaikka Tuusulanväylän ja Kehä ykkösen risteyksen kohdille, tietenkin myös esim. Pohjolanaukiolta jatkettava, Pakilantietä pitkin tasaisesti kulkeva eurooppalaistyylinen pikaraitiotie kelpaisi minulle.


Lentokenttämetro on kyllä juurikin rakenteilla, enkä mitenkään pysty kuvittelemaan, että lentokentälle tehtäisiin toista paikallisliikenteen raskasrataa. Valtio on jo kertaalleen antanut jättirahoituksen tähän tarkoitukseen. Lentorataankaan ei ole tainnut olla tähänastisissa suunnitelmissa tekeillä asemia Pasilan ja Lentokentän väliin.

----------


## Timppak

> Tämä on hyvä ja luonnollinen kysymys.
> 
> Käytännössä kaikki vaikeudet, joita Helsingin katuratikka kohtaa runsaslumisina talvina, johtuvat muista tienkäyttäjistä: autot pysäköivät kiskoille, autot ajavat liian lähellä kiskoja, autot tukkivat vaihteet, kun ne täyttyvät autojen tuomasta pakkaantuneesta lumesta, autot luistelevat ratikkakaistoille tai, kuten viime talvena, Hämeentien bussit luistelevat ylämäessä siihen malliin ettei ratikka pääse kulkemaan, vaikka bussin ja ratikan välissä on teoriassa kokonainen autokaistakin.
> 
> Tramwest olisi nykyaikainen pikaraitiotie, jonka rata olisi käytännössä lähes kokonaan erillään autoliikenteen radasta. Siksi autoliikenne ei pääsisi aiheuttamaan haittoja ratikoille, ei myöskään talven lumikeleillä. Ei ole pysäköintiä raiteiden vierellä, ei ole edes autoja raiteiden vierellä vaan rata on omalla uralla. 
> .


Ratikalla on kuitenki risteyksiä paljon maantieliikenteen kanssa missä on käytettävä urakiskoja. Useassa risteyksessä on usein myös ratikalla kaarretta, jolloin on suuri vaara suistua kiskoilta autoliikenteen tukittua urat kuten kävi viime talvenakin useasti. Tramwestissä on myös paljon osuuksia millä ei pystytä katutilan leveyden puolesta olemaan omalla ajoradallaan, jolloin päästään odottelemaan teitä tukkivia pysäköityjä autoja sekä jumittelemaan ruuhkassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratikalla on kuitenki risteyksiä paljon maantieliikenteen kanssa missä on käytettävä urakiskoja. Useassa risteyksessä on usein myös ratikalla kaarretta, jolloin on suuri vaara suistua kiskoilta autoliikenteen tukittua urat kuten kävi viime talvenakin useasti. Tramwestissä on myös paljon osuuksia millä ei pystytä katutilan leveyden puolesta olemaan omalla ajoradallaan, jolloin päästään odottelemaan teitä tukkivia pysäköityjä autoja sekä jumittelemaan ruuhkassa.


Taidettiin palata Helsingin erityisolosuhteisiin. Eivät nämä ole mitään ongelmia, kun ne halutaan ratkaista ja ratkaistaan raitiotien hyvällä suunnittelulla. Keinot ja kokemus ovat jo olemassa, halua ei näytä olevan. Sen näkee esimerkiksi Jokerista, jossa verukkeeksi on otettu väärin tehty vertailu lasketun maksimiajoajan ja mitatun mutta käytännön ruuhkassa toteutumattoman minimiajan kesken.

Osa sitä kokemusta muuten on, ettei tehdä enää tunneleita kuten 1970-luvulla Saksassa. Pintaratkaisut palvelevat paremmin ja ovat halvempia. Tämä ei tarkoita, ettei tunneleita tehtäisi missään. Olennaista on se, onko verkkosuunnittelun lähtökohtana maksimoida vai minimoida tunnelit. Kokemus on osoittanut, että minimointi on oikea suunnitteluperiaate.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Taidettiin palata Helsingin erityisolosuhteisiin. Eivät nämä ole mitään ongelmia, kun ne halutaan ratkaista ja ratkaistaan raitiotien hyvällä suunnittelulla. Keinot ja kokemus ovat jo olemassa, halua ei näytä olevan. Sen näkee esimerkiksi Jokerista, jossa verukkeeksi on otettu väärin tehty vertailu lasketun maksimiajoajan ja mitatun mutta käytännön ruuhkassa toteutumattoman minimiajan kesken.


Mitä Helsingin erityisolosuhteilla tarkoitetaan?  Olen matkustellut maailmalla ja yleensä kadulla kulkevat ratikat näyttävät kulkevan maksimissaan noin 20 km/h, yleensä toki hitaammin. Suurempaan linjanopeuteen vaaditaan jonkinlaista eristystä. Varsin pienellä eristyksellä näytetään esikaupungeissa päästävän noin 25 km/h nopeuteen, kuten Jokerin suunnitelmissa. Siitä yli ei sitten oikein päästä kuin lähes kokonaan eristetyllä ratkaisulla. Tarkoittavatkohan Helsingin erikoisolosuhteet sitä, että suomalaiseen kaupunkiliikenteeseen on kehitetty hauska mielikuvitusratikka, joka kulkee ilman ongelmia ja jonka toimintaan talvi ei vaikuta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä Helsingin erityisolosuhteilla tarkoitetaan?  Olen matkustellut maailmalla ja yleensä kadulla kulkevat ratikat näyttävät kulkevan maksimissaan noin 20 km/h, yleensä toki hitaammin. Suurempaan linjanopeuteen vaaditaan jonkinlaista eristystä. Varsin pienellä eristyksellä näytetään esikaupungeissa päästävän noin 25 km/h nopeuteen, kuten Jokerin suunnitelmissa. Siitä yli ei sitten oikein päästä kuin lähes kokonaan eristetyllä ratkaisulla. Tarkoittavatkohan Helsingin erikoisolosuhteet sitä, että suomalaiseen kaupunkiliikenteeseen on kehitetty hauska mielikuvitusratikka, joka kulkee ilman ongelmia ja jonka toimintaan talvi ei vaikuta?


Vastasit jo itse itsellesi toteamalla, että muualla keskinopeus on 20 km/h ja pienellä eristyksellä 25 km/h. Meillä keskinopeus on alle 15 km/h. Kuvaavaa asialle on, että Aleksilla nopeus on suurempi kuin verkolla keskimäärin. Siis jos koko ratikkaverkko olisi Helsingissä kävelykaduilla (pikemminkin kävelypainotteisilla kaduilla), raitioliikenne olisi nopeampaa kuin nyt. Eiköhän siinä ole erityisolosuhdetta kylliksi.

Totean tässä nyt kumminkin, jälleen kerran, että keskinopeuteen ei pidä tuijottaa liiaksi. Määräävä tekijä on pysähdystiheys, ja sen minimi on pysäkkien tiheys. Metron keskinopeus on korkea, koska pysäkkitiheys on alhainen ja palvelutaso saavutettavuuden osalta huono. Tavoite joukkoliikenteellä on optimi palvelutaso mm. pysäkkitiheyden ja matkustuksen nopeuden kesken, ei saavutettavuuden huonontaminen mahdollisimman heikoksi. Järjestelmän laatua ei siis mittaa keskinopeus, vaan pysähdysten määrän ja pysäkkien vaatimien pysähdysten määrän suhde.

Helsingin raitioliikenteen erityisolosuhde pysähdysten osalta on, että muita kuin pysäkkipysähdyksiä on lähes yhtä paljon kuin pysäkkipysähdyksiä. Eikä näitä muita pysähdyksiä voi poistaa kuten voidaan muualla. Toinen erityisolosuhde on, että pientäkään eristystä muusta liikenteestä ei voi toteuttaa, vaan autoilun pitää antaa hidastaa ratikoita, vaikka muualla eristäminen ja häiriöiden estäminen on mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Mielestäni nykyisellä metroradalla, ja tässä tarkoitan myös läntistä osuutta, on pieniä ongelmakohtia ja suuria hyötykohtia. Kylläkin, systeemi on järeä ja raskas ja siitä tulevat omat rajoitteensa. Itä-Helsingissä asuu Vantaan verran ihmisiä. Tässä on hyötykohta joilla voidaan minimoida järeän ja raskaan systeemin rajoitteita, nimittäin kaavoituksella. Itä-Helsingissä on vieläkin varaa tiivistää korkeampaa rakentamista metroasemien ympäristöön, ja sitä ollaankin tekemässä, esim. tällä hetkellä Myllypurossa. Länsijatkeen myötä radan kapasiteetti tulee kokonaan käyttöön. Ja koska alueen rakentaminen on aina vuosikymmenien projekti, näyttää Helsingin metro ja metrokaupunginosat todellisen potentiaalinsa ja tehokkuutensa vasta muutaman vuosikymmenen kuluttua.

Itseäni eniten Helsingin metrossa haittaa länsijatkeen maanalisuus. Pettyisin todella suuresti, jos Matinkylän jälkeen ei tehtäisi pinta- ja eritasorataa, sillä siellä on mahdollista tehdä se koko matkalla, aina Kivenlahteen saakka. Kivenlahdessa myös esim. Herttoniemi tai Mellunmäki tyyppinen ratkaisu onnistuisi, jos ei Kalasatama tai Siilitie tyyppistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsijatkeen myötä radan kapasiteetti tulee kokonaan käyttöön.


Mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Eihän itään ilmaannu lisää metromatkustajia  siksi että länsipäässä linjaa pidennetään.

----------


## Albert

> Mielestäni nykyisellä metroradalla, ja tässä tarkoitan myös läntistä osuutta, on pieniä ongelmakohtia ja suuria hyötykohtia.
> Itseäni eniten Helsingin metrossa haittaa länsijatkeen maanalisuus.


En itse voi kuvitella Itä-Helsinkiin muuta joukkoliikennevälinettä kuin metron (kun mennään keskustaan päin). Ilman suuria ja merkittäviä rajoituksia yhksityisautoilulle mikään muu vaihtoehto ei onnistu. Ja sellaisia rajoituksiahan ei Helsingissä tehdä!
Maanalaisuudesta olen eri mieltä. Tunnelimetro pystyy "kiemurtelemaan" jo rakennettujen alueiden kautta.
Jospa itämetrossakin olisi jatkettu maan alla Sörnäisistä itäänpäin.

----------


## kouvo

> Itseäni eniten Helsingin metrossa haittaa länsijatkeen maanalisuus.


no mikä siinä länsijatkeen maanalaisuudessa sinua niin kovasti haittaa?

----------


## Deko

> no mikä siinä länsijatkeen maanalaisuudessa sinua niin kovasti haittaa?


En ole Renne, mutta se että Laajalahden maisemat jäävät näkemättä?

----------


## hmikko

> En itse voi kuvitella Itä-Helsinkiin muuta joukkoliikennevälinettä kuin metron (kun mennään keskustaan päin). Ilman suuria ja merkittäviä rajoituksia yhksityisautoilulle mikään muu vaihtoehto ei onnistu. Ja sellaisia rajoituksiahan ei Helsingissä tehdä!


Olisihan Castrenin metron tyyppisen Stadtbahnin voinut laittaa keskustassa tunneliin siinä kuin nykyisenkin metron. Silti olisi jäänyt mahdollisuus paremmin palvelevaan pikaraitiotyyppiseen rataan Itä-Helsingissä ja esim. rinnakkaiseen rataan pinnalla tai osin tunnelissa Pasilaan. Tuo ei vielä olisi vaatinut mitään sen dramaattisempia rajoituksia autoille, koska ratiotiekaistojen tila ei olisi ollut autoilta pois.




> Itseäni eniten Helsingin metrossa haittaa länsijatkeen maanalisuus. Pettyisin todella suuresti, jos Matinkylän jälkeen ei tehtäisi pinta- ja eritasorataa, sillä siellä on mahdollista tehdä se koko matkalla, aina Kivenlahteen saakka.


Espoon kaupungin alustavissa suunnitelmissa esitettiin jo tunnelia koko matkalle, mikä vaikuttaa minustakin täysin järjettömältä. Mahdollisesti Siperia opettaa, eli ajatukset voivat olla toisenlaiset jahka Länsimetron loppullinen lasku on käpälässä.

----------


## j-lu

->Tuleeko se tunneli loppujen lopuksi niin paljon kalliimmaksi? Pintavaihtoehdon kuluihin pitää laskea radan ja asemien lisäksi menetetty rakennusmaa. Eihän se tietenkään jossain Kirkkonummella niin paljoa maksa, mutta uskoisin, että Matinkylään saakka on ihan perusteltua tulla tunnelissa. 

Siksi toisekseen ainakin minua kaupunkilaisena ärsyttää suuresti kaiken maailman liikenneväylät jotka häiritsevät liikkumista fillarilla tai kävellen. Jonkun Mannerheimintien terve ihminen ylittää vielä mistä kohtaa tahansa mihin aikaa tahansa, mutta junarata on jo haasteellisempi. Yleensä joutuu nöyrtymään ja kiertämään ali- tai ylikulun kautta.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuleeko se tunneli loppujen lopuksi niin paljon kalliimmaksi? Pintavaihtoehdon kuluihin pitää laskea radan ja asemien lisäksi menetetty rakennusmaa. Eihän se tietenkään jossain Kirkkonummella niin paljoa maksa, mutta uskoisin, että Matinkylään saakka on ihan perusteltua tulla tunnelissa.


Matinkyläänhän tunneli on jo tulossa, ja siitä eteenpäin rakentamisen tiheys ei edes suunnitelmissa minusta ole sellainen, etteikö sinne yksi metrorata mahtuisi. Tämä siis puhtaasti tiheyden puolesta. Reitillähän on vanhoja omakotitaloja yms., jotka varmaan nauttivat Espoossa aika pitkälle menevää koskemattomuutta. Länsimetron osaltahan ei oltu valmiita käyttämään edes olemassa olevia varauksia pinnalla.

Ainakin asemien osalta pintaradan luulisi olevan oleellisesti halvempaa, tai siis ainakin oli ennen vanhaan, kun asemat saattoivat olla aika yksikertaisia rakennelmia. Nyt ovat laituriovet tulossa ja vaatimustaso on muutenkin noussut.





> Siksi toisekseen ainakin minua kaupunkilaisena ärsyttää suuresti kaiken maailman liikenneväylät jotka häiritsevät liikkumista fillarilla tai kävellen. Jonkun Mannerheimintien terve ihminen ylittää vielä mistä kohtaa tahansa mihin aikaa tahansa, mutta junarata on jo haasteellisempi. Yleensä joutuu nöyrtymään ja kiertämään ali- tai ylikulun kautta.


No juu, eristetyn radan estevaikutus pinnalla on suuri. Matinkylästä eteenpäin se olisi varmaan pakko laittaa aika suurelta osin Länsiväylän käytävään, ja sitten oltaisiin samassa jamassa kuin nykyisessä Itä-Helsingissä, eli asemat olisivat moottoritien poskessa. Minkäs teet, kun Espoota on rakennettu sillä tavalla kun on, eikä raiteille ole tehty varauksia. Tuo kitinäni järjettömyydestä olisi varmaan pitänyt kohdistaa tähän, eli kun on valittu raskasmetro ja siihen ei ole yleiskaavassa varauduttu (tai kaavaa ei ole ollut), niin hyviä vaihtoehtoja ei oikein jää. Silti 50 miljoonan, tai mitä se sitten tuleekaan maksamaan, tunneliasema jossain Saunalahdessa vaikuttaa etäisesti poskettomalta menolta, kun katsoo esim. Oslon metron asemia vastaavissa paikoissa.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuo kitinäni järjettömyydestä olisi varmaan pitänyt kohdistaa tähän, eli kun on valittu raskasmetro ja siihen ei ole yleiskaavassa varauduttu (tai kaavaa ei ole ollut), niin hyviä vaihtoehtoja ei oikein jää. Silti 50 miljoonan, tai mitä se sitten tuleekaan maksamaan, tunneliasema jossain Saunalahdessa vaikuttaa etäisesti poskettomalta menolta, kun katsoo esim. Oslon metron asemia vastaavissa paikoissa.


Näinhan se on. Peltojen keskelle vedetty lähiraskasraide tuottaa väkisinkin ei edes niin kovin etäisestikään poskettomilta vaikuttavia ratkaisuja. 




> Ainakin asemien osalta pintaradan luulisi olevan oleellisesti halvempaa, tai siis ainakin oli ennen vanhaan, kun asemat saattoivat olla aika yksikertaisia rakennelmia. Nyt ovat laituriovet tulossa ja vaatimustaso on muutenkin noussut.


Tässä on varmasti oma sanottavansa myös maaperäolosuhteilla. Mikäli Espoon alaiset maakerrokset ovat kiinteää kalliota, niin tunneleita voisi varmaan vedellä ihan "kohtuullisillakin" kustannuksilla. Sehän on metromittakaavassa kuitenkin "halpaa kuin saippua" verrattuna asemien rakentamiseen. Asemat voisi sitten nostaa pinnalle/pinnan välittömään läheisyyteen, sikäli mikäli juurikin maaperäolosuhteet mahdollistaisivat tämän siirtymätaipaleen "kohtuullisilla" kustannuksilla (=halvempaa kuin tunneliasemat).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikäli Espoon alaiset maakerrokset ovat kiinteää kalliota, niin tunneleita voisi varmaan vedellä ihan "kohtuullisillakin" kustannuksilla. Sehän on metromittakaavassa kuitenkin "halpaa kuin saippua" verrattuna asemien rakentamiseen. Asemat voisi sitten nostaa pinnalle/pinnan välittömään läheisyyteen, sikäli mikäli juurikin maaperäolosuhteet mahdollistaisivat tämän siirtymätaipaleen "kohtuullisilla" kustannuksilla (=halvempaa kuin tunneliasemat).


Tunneliasemat tietysti ovat valtavan kalliita verrattuna pinta-asemiin, puhumattakaan ratikkapysäkeistä. Mutta verrattuna tunneleihin olisi ihan kiva tietää mitkä ovat suhteellisesti suurimmat kustannuserät. Toki tiedämme, että siellä on sellaisia asioita kuin laiturihalli (suurempi kuin tunnelin poikkileikkaus), tasonvaihdot (hissit, liukuportaat), hätäpoistumistiet, maanpäälliset rakenteet, ilmastoinnin ja valaistuksen tekniikka (ja käyttökustannukset jatkossa) ja rakenteet (ilmastointikuilut), jne. Mutta mitkä ovat näiden keskinäiset mittasuhteet "tyypillisessä" asemassa?

Mietin vaan että yksinkertaisimmillaan tunneliasema on vähän kuin eräät Lontoon metron vähäliikenteisistä keskusta-asemista: kapeat laiturit vain vähän tunnelia laajemmassa poikkileikkauksessa, tasonvaihto hisseillä, hätäpoistumistienä kierreportaat kuilussa. Tyyppiesimerkkinä vaikkapa Covent Garden Piccadilly Linella (kätevä mm. mennessä London Transport Museumiin). Tietysti tällainen ei oikein palvele tarkoitustaan, kun metron etu on suuri kapasiteetti, ja liukuportaiden sijaan hissien käyttö muodostaa matkustajamäärää rajoittavan pullonkaulan. (Alkuvaiheessahan Lontoossa hissit olivat yleinen ratkaisu syvien asemien tasonvaihdoissa, mutta sittemmin liukuportaat ovat korvanneet ne lähes kokonaan pääasiallisena tasonvaihtojärjestelmänä. Kokemus on opettanut: eihän ennen Lontoota kukaan oikein tiennyt miten tällainen järjestelmä tulisi toteuttaa.)

Helsingin metron kalleuteen varmasti vaikuttaa se, että tunneliasemista on tehty katedraalimaisen avaria eikä puhtaan utilitaristisia. Siis kerskakulutusta.

Ei tällainen "halpa" tunneliasema kokonaisuuden kannalta kauhean järkevä ole, mutta mahdollistaisiko palvelutason parantamisen edes joissakin yksittäisissä kohteissa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tunneliasemat tietysti ovat valtavan kalliita verrattuna pinta-asemiin, puhumattakaan ratikkapysäkeistä. Mutta verrattuna tunneleihin olisi ihan kiva tietää mitkä ovat suhteellisesti suurimmat kustannuserät.


Yleisesti voi verrata Lahden oikorataa ja Espoon metroa. Kilometrihinta Espoossa on noin 10-kertainen. Maan alle rakentamisessa ei tule lisähintaa siitä, paljonko pinnalla on taloja. Toisaalta, kun kerran pintaradalle on tilavaraus maan päällä, ei silloinkaan tule lisähintaa pintarakentamisesta.

Jos tunnelirakentaminen olisi niin edullista kuin annetaan ymmärtää, minkähän tähden metron uusi yhdysraide Vuosaaressa tehtiin kadun viereen ja jopa samalle korkeustasaukselle kaikkine nousuineen kuin katu. Varmaan siellä tehtiin hirveän tyhmä ja kallis ratkaisu?

Tunnelirakentaminen laskettiin pintarakentamista halvemmaksi vielä noin 20 vuotta sitten. Se johtui siitä, että tunnelirakentamisessa ei laskettu mitään turvallisuuden hyväksi. Vertailuasetelma oli, että tunnelin poraamisen vaihtoehto ovat kallioleikkaukset ja pengerrys maanpinnalla. Ja kun louhintaa pitää tehdä pintaradallakin, niin säästyihän siellä maan alla penkkojen maanvaihdot. Sepelikerros vain reiän pohjalle ja rata on siinä.

Tätä harhaahan noudatettiin vielä Espoon metropäätöksen perusteluissa 2006 väittämällä, että tunneli on Espoossa halvempi kuin pintametro. Perusteena olivat 1970-luvun kustannuslaskelmat. Vasta sitten kun valtuusto saatiin myöntymään, ryhdyttiin oikeasti selvittämään, mitä metron teko Espooseen 2000-luvulla tarkoittaa. Ja siitähän sitten alkoivat kitinät, kuinka kaikkien kustannusten syypää on pelastuslaitos ja sen tarpeettomat turvallisuusvaatimukset.

Tunnelirata ei ole pelkästään reikä, johon mahtuu juuri ja juuri kaksi junaa rinnan. Se on 2 tai 3 reikää, joissa on tilaa evakuoinnille sekä osastointi tulipalojen ja kaasujen leivämisen rajoittamiseksi. Tuuletusta ja poispääsyä varten on oltava yhteyksiä maanpäälle jatkuvasti, ei vain asemien yhteydessä. Tunneleiden valvonta vaatii tekniikka ja henkilöstöä. Mitään edellä olevaa ei tarvita pintaratkaisuissa.

Asemissa ei maksa raakalouhinta, vaan varustelu. Hissit, koneportaat ja kiinteät portaat ovat pakollinen varustus. Samoin valaistus, tuuletus ja lämmitys. Kaikki ekstraa pintaratkaisuun nähden. En puhu sitten täysin turhasta kustannuslisästä kuljettajattoman ajon vuoksi. Jos sellaista halutaan, se maksaa tietenkin maan päällä myös. Mutta siinä ei ole kyse maanalaisen ja -päällisen rakentamisen eroista.

Entä pintaradan estevaikutus. Lontoossa Circel line on pintara, eikä se estä kaupunkia elämästä sen ympärillä. Pidän kyllä Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän tapaisten rakenteiden estevaikutusta kaupunkirakenteen ongelmana, en 2-raiteista rautatietä. Ei metro ole ongelma missään Itä-Helsingissä, vaan 4-kaistaiset moottoritietyyppiset kadut. Erityinen estevaikutus on niiden eritasoliittymillä, koska ei edes auta tehdä kävelysiltoja tai -tunneleita, koska etäisyydet ovat sietämättömät. 8 metriä metroradan yli tai ali on käytännössä yhdentekevää.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yleisesti voi verrata Lahden oikorataa ja Espoon metroa. Kilometrihinta Espoossa on noin 10-kertainen. Maan alle rakentamisessa ei tule lisähintaa siitä, paljonko pinnalla on taloja. Toisaalta, kun kerran pintaradalle on tilavaraus maan päällä, ei silloinkaan tule lisähintaa pintarakentamisesta.


Niin, oikeastaan aioin kysyä mikä asemissa maksaa suhteessa tunneliin, ei niinkään mikä tunnelissa maksaa suhteessa pintarataan. Ja sitten tulee se litania tasonvaihdoista jne., jonka jo luettelinkin. Mietin vaan että jos nyt (sinänsä tyhmästi) joku tunnelirata kaikkine hätäpoistumisteineen yms. on rakennettu tai rakenteilla, niin miten paljon sinne rakennettavan aseman eri tekijät suhteellisesti maksavat lisää? Eli onko kalleinta pystynousut, liukuportaat vai mikä? Ja sitten toiseksi kalleinta jne.? En sinänsä yritä väittää että asemien kustannuksia karsimalla tunneli itsessään muuttuisi järkevämmäksi (kuten Espoossa tunnetaan ajateltavan laituristandardia lyhennettäessä) vaan yritän hahmottaa mikä siinä oikein maksaa ja mitäkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietin vaan että jos nyt (sinänsä tyhmästi) joku tunnelirata kaikkine hätäpoistumisteineen yms. on rakennettu tai rakenteilla, niin miten paljon sinne rakennettavan aseman eri tekijät suhteellisesti maksavat lisää? Eli onko kalleinta pystynousut, liukuportaat vai mikä? Ja sitten toiseksi kalleinta jne.?


En tunne rakentamisen yksikkökustannuksia tyyliin metri nousua yhdellä liukuportaalla maksaa XXX . Mutta asiaa voi ajatella toisin päin.

Kallioon louhitulla tilalla on jokin hinta. Joskus laskin sen joistain Espoon metrosta julkaistuista tiedoista, mutta en löydä tuota tulosta. Muistelen, että suuruusluokka olisi ollut jotain 50100 /m3. Jos siitä sitten lasketaan, että tunneliluola on 16 m leveä, 135 m pitkä ja keskimäärin 8 m korkea, asemaluolan hinta olisi enimmillään luokkaa 1,7 M. Jos asema sitten maksaa kaikkiaan 30 M, niin maanpäällisessäkin asemassa maksaa laiturin pinta-ala jonkin 150 /m2 eli tässä noin 1000 m2 maksaa 0,15 M, joten kyllä näiden tunnelissa olemisen vaatimukset ovat se mikä maksaa.

En siis osaa sanoa, mikä siinä kalleinta on. Liukuportaat itse maksavat jotain, mutta niille pitää louhia myös tilaa. Hissi ei kauheasti tilaa tarvi, mutta itse kori, johteet ja koneisto maksavat. Talotekniikka maksaa. Ja myös se talo, joka tehdään maan päälle. Ja siihen liittyvät järjestelyt.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Siksi toisekseen ainakin minua kaupunkilaisena ärsyttää suuresti kaiken maailman liikenneväylät jotka häiritsevät liikkumista fillarilla tai kävellen.


Katselin tässä Kööpenhaminan Ørestadia kuvissa ja Googlen StreetViewissa. Siellä on tehty uudelle täysin tasaiselle alueella viivasuora metrolinja ilmaratana kanavan ylle. (StreetView-näkymä.) Toteutus on perin juurin sliipattu, kanavan yli on kevyen liikenteen siltoja ja pyöräkaistoista on pidetty kööpenhaminalaiseen tyyliin huolta. Silti rata tuntuu luovan melkoisen ei-kenenkään maan ympärilleen. Ørestadin kaavan on laatinut suunnittelukilpailun yli kymmenen vuotta sitten voittanut suomalainen toimisto APRT (Artto Palo Rossi Tikka). Yksittäisten rakennusten suunnittelu ja toteutus on korkeaa tasoa, mutta jotensakin suorastaan hämmentää nimenomaan kaava, joka tuntuu olevan kuin neuvostolähiöstä. Talon ovat korkeita ja niiden välissä jättikokoinen puisto, jossa tuuli humisee. Vieressä golf-kenttä ja luonnosuojelualueet, joten avoimista näkymistä ei ollut pulaa muutenkaan. Jalakulkijan mittakaavassa ympäristö on kummallisen köyhä. Kaupat sijaitsevat megalomaanisen kokoisessa ostarissa, jonka julkisivut ovat täysin umpinaisia. Korkeista taloista ja oletettavasti korkeasta tiheydestä huolimatta metroasemalle tulee kävelymatkaa.  Miten tuo kaava voitti kilpailun nimenomaan Köpiksessä, jossa piti olla ymmärrystä kävelyalueiden ja ihmisten houkuttelemisen saralla? Se, että suunnitelma tuli Suomesta, ei kylläkään yllätä. Eniveis, ilmarataa katsellessa tuli mieleen, että semmoisen sijoitteleminen on näköjään haasteellista, vaikka saisi aloittaa täysin puhtaalta pöydältä, ja tilaaja olisi valveutunut ja suunnittelusta järjestettäisiin kilpailu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katselin tässä Kööpenhaminan Ørestadia kuvissa ja Googlen StreetViewissa.


Yksi Ørestadin kaavoittajista on kaavoittanut Jätkäsaaren. Molemmissa yhteistä on, että on ollut tarkoitus tehdä keskikaupunkia. Mutta tilaajan lähtökohdat ovat olleet aivan erilaiset.

Eli en pidä Ørestadin tapauksessa tilausta kovin korkeatasoisena. Esimerkiksi se kauppakeskus. Tiedän, että siellä on yhden aseman vieressä sellainen, mutta minulla ei ole mitään mielikuvaa siitä, mikä rakennus ja missä. Muistan kyllä aseman, jolla oli paljon tulijoita ja menijöitä. Mutta en muista ympäriltä muuta kuin autiota betonia. Asemakin oli yksi monista samanlaisista sen pitkän suoran maanpäällisen sillan varrella, joten on jokseenkin mahdotonta hahmottaa paikkaa, kun kaikki paikat ovat samanlaisia.

Kun tilaaja käskee kaavoittaa metron ja sen varrelle nykyaikaisen kauppakeskuksen, ja nykyaikaiset kauppakeskukset ovat betonilaatikoita, joihin ei luonnonvaloa edes haluta, niin minkäs sitten teet. Kauppakeskus ja metro asettavat jo mittakaavan ohi inhimillisten suhteiden, joten ei voi suunnitella mitään sellaista tunnelmaa, kuin Köpiksen vanhassa kävelykeskustassa.

Sinänsä hauska juttu tämän Köpiksen metron kanssa on, että kun junat ovat siellä ratikan kokoisia, tämä on kuin yksi sovellus Castrénin metrosta.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Sinänsä hauska juttu tämän Köpiksen metron kanssa on, että kun junat ovat siellä ratikan kokoisia, tämä on kuin yksi sovellus Castrénin metrosta.


Tämä juuri tuli itsellenikin mieleen. Jos on kerran päätetty kärsiä ilmaradasta kaupunkikuvassa, niin vastikkeeksi olisi voitu saada raskasmetron kapasiteetti, mutta kun ei. Toinen mielleyhtymä on, että tuo valittu ratkaisu tuottaa autokaupunkia, vaikka raideliikenteeseen on panostettu isosti. Pinnan tasossa on selvästi suunniteltu kaikki auton ehdoilla. Kuvissa ei näy edes kööpenhaminalaista polkupyöräliikennettä, mikä tosin saattaa johtua alueen keskeneräisyydestä Googlen ja muiden kuvissa. Kaavoittaja on selvästi askarrellut hartaasti kanavien kanssa ja niiden reunoilla kulkee huolella rakennetut jalankulkuväylät, mutta rakennusten umpinaisissa julkisivuissa ei ole mitään, minkä takia jalakulkija tuolla pasteerailisi. Ja tyhjältä paikat näyttävätkin. Liekö autokaupunki sitten ollut tilaajan tosiasiallinen tarkoituskin, ja kaava-arkkitehti on todella tehnyt sitä mitä tilattiin. Rakennusten mittasuhteet vaikuttavat siltä, että rakennusliikkeet ovat varmaan kannattaneet lämpimästi. Saman asuntomäärän olisi voinut massoitella ainakin osittain pienempiin taloihin.

----------


## santeri82

> Onko tällaisia lähes suoraan kadun alla cut-and-cover -tyylillä tehdyissä tunneleissa kulkevia "metroja" jossain olemassa? Kiinnostaisi joskus tuollainen nähdä ihan livenä.


Berliinin metron maanalaiset osat on rakennettu juuri cut- and cover -menetelmällä. Tässä linkissä on muutama havainnollistava kuva tunneleista sekä mielenkiintoinen rakennusaikainen kuva Spree-joen alituksesta.

Myös Berliinin S-bahnin Nord-Süd-Tunnel on rakennettu cut- and cover -menetelmällä ja sen rakentamisesta löytyy Youtubesta pari pätkää; osa 1 ja osa 2. Videot ovat tosin saksankielisiä, mutta idea kyllä selviää vaikka sanaakaan ei ymmärtäisi. Tämä tunneli alittaa myös Spree-joen, josta videossa tarkemmin.

Itse pidän juuri siksi Berliinin U- ja S-bahneista, koska niitä ei ole kaivettu lähellekään niin syvälle kuin esimerkiksi Helsingin metroa. Siirtymät kadulta asemille ovat erittäin nopeita ja usein siinä on vain yhdet lyhyet portaat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse pidän juuri siksi Berliinin U- ja S-bahneista, koska niitä ei ole kaivettu lähellekään niin syvälle kuin esimerkiksi Helsingin metroa. Siirtymät kadulta asemille ovat erittäin nopeita ja usein siinä on vain yhdet lyhyet portaat.


Avokaivantoon tehty tunnelirata (cut-and-cover) on puoliksi pakollinen monin paikoin Keski-Euroopassa. Kaupunkien maaperä ei ole kalliota vaan irtomaata. Silloin on halvempaa kaivaa kuoppa ja valaa betonitunneli siihen. Tätä ei tietenkään voi tehdä kuin katujen alle, mutta katuverkon mukaan Euroopan vanhimmat metrot onkin rakennettu.

Irtomaahan voi tehdä tunnelia ilman avokaivantoakin. Lontoossa on tällaista rataa paljon. Se on vain kalliimpaa kuin avokaivanto tai kallion louhinta. Mutta niin on pakko tehdä, jos mennään talojen alta, eikä taloja voi purkaa.




> Kaavoittaja on selvästi askarrellut hartaasti kanavien kanssa ja niiden reunoilla kulkee huolella rakennetut jalankulkuväylät, mutta rakennusten umpinaisissa julkisivuissa ei ole mitään, minkä takia jalakulkija tuolla pasteerailisi. Ja tyhjältä paikat näyttävätkin. Liekö autokaupunki sitten ollut tilaajan tosiasiallinen tarkoituskin, ja kaava-arkkitehti on todella tehnyt sitä mitä tilattiin. Rakennusten mittasuhteet vaikuttavat siltä, että rakennusliikkeet ovat varmaan kannattaneet lämpimästi. Saman asuntomäärän olisi voinut massoitella ainakin osittain pienempiin taloihin.


Örestad on suomalaisten kaavoittajien suunnittelema kilpailun voittanut työ. Arkkitehdit eivät ole suunnitelleet metron tekniikkaa ja yksityiskohtia tai mitoitusta, he ovat piirtäneet vain radan ja asemien paikan. En tunne kilpailuehtoja enkä kaavoituksen historiaa tarkkaan. Mutta tilaajan eli kaupungin idea oli, että tehdään metro ja rakennusoikeutta sen ympärille niin paljon, että rakennusoikeuden myyntihinnalla saadaan maksetuksi metro.

En ole nähnyt jälklaskelmaa siitä, miten paljon metron hinnasta on saatu perityksi rakennusliikkeiltä ja tontinomistajilta. Mutta lopputulosta katsellessa on helppo todeta, että paremman palvelun olisi saanut pintaratikalla, jolle olisi voinut myös varata nykyisiä metroasemia pidemmät pysäkit. En näe ilmarataratkaisussa mitään hyötyä pintaratikkaan nähden, haittoja näen. On maisemahaitta sekä palvelutasohaitta, kun pysäkille on kiivettävä tai käytettävä liukuportaita tai hissejä. Ja kustannushaitta. Pintaratikka vaan olisi ollut ainakin 80 % halvempi.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Martti Sainion metrokirja "Musta kassa", WSOY 1983, näyttää löytyvän myös netistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Martti Sainion metrokirja "Musta kassa", WSOY 1983, näyttää löytyvän myös netistä.


Ihan muuten vaan kysyn että onko jollain teistä kokemuksia tällaisten sähköisten kirjojen julkaisemisesta? Tämä palvelu on ymmärtääksni ilmainen jos tyytyy johonkin perusversioon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä taitaa kuulua pikemminkin ketjuun Mitä jos Helsingin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie..., mutta otanpa esille tärkeän näkökohdan. Helsingin raitioteiden laajentamattomuus alkoi jo 1930-luvulla. Tämä on todettu useissa ketjuissa, ja Raitio-lehdessäkin. 1940-luvun alueliitosten mukana tulleillekaan alueille ei viety raitiotietä asuinrakentamisen yhteydessä. Vakavat virheet tapahtuivat siis jo 20 vuotta ennen Castrénin vetämiä Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomiteoita ja 30 vuotta ennen Valtasen koulukunnan raskasraidejyräämisiä.


Luin tätä ketjua eilen etsiessäni tietoa Castrénin metrosuunnitelmista, ja jäin pohtimaan tätä viestiäsi. Minusta tämä on tavallaan totta ja tavallaan taas ei.

1930-luvun laajennuksiin kuuluvat kai oikeastaan vain linjan 8 loppuunsaattaaminen sekä Munkkiniemen radan siirto niin Paciuksenkadulle palvelemaan rakentuvaa Meilahden asuinaluetta. Helsingissä (ja heti silloisen kaupunginrajan takana) on kyllä 30-luvun kerrostaloja paljonkin, mutta ne on rakennettu (Lauttasaarta lukuunottamatta) alueille, joilla oli jo ratikka.

1940-luvulla tehtiin pätkä rataa Salmisaareen ikään kuin linjan 8 kolmantena vaiheena. Mutta ei kaupunkikaan laajentunut 1940-luvulla. Tuon Meilahden kiilan lisäksi minulle ei tule mieleen oikeastaan yhtään sellaista asuinaluetta, joka olisi rakennettu pääasiassa 40-luvulla. Alueliitos tuli 1946, mutta ei sekään johtanut vielä rakennusbuumiin. Pirkkolaan tuli parakkimaista omakotiasutusta, muttei oikein sellaista, joka olisi vaatinut ratikan volyymiä.

Tekisi siis mieli väittää, että jos asui Helsingissä kerrostalossa vuonna 1949, niin kyllä sitten pääsi kotiin ratikalla. Paitsi siellä Lauttasaaressa.

1950-luvulla on mitä ilmeisimmin vuosikymmenen alussa ihan oikeasti ja aidosti ollut halu, tahto, suunnitelma ja jopa rahaakin jatkaa periaatetta, että kerrostalokodin lähellä on ratikkapysäkki. Jorma Rauhala kertoo Raitiossa 3/2013 HKL:n ponnisteluista hankkia lisää ajanmukaista kalustoa. Rahaa oli, mutta valtio ei sallinut vaihtaa markkoja ulkomaanvaluutaksi. Samassa artikkelissa on lueteltu koko joukko ratahankkeita. Sitä me emme tiedä, mitkä kaikki niistä olisivat rakentuneet, jos vaunuja olisi ulkomailta saatu tavoitteen mukaisesti, mutta se on selvä, että ilman vaunuja ei oikein voi verkkoakaan laajentaa. Ratahankkeet kattoivat aika hyvin kaikki 1950-luvun asuinalueet.

Wikipedia kertoo: "Vuonna 1949 aloitetut asuntorakennuskohteet sijaitsivat Käpylässä, Maunulassa ja Ruskeasuolla. Seuraavina vuosina mukaan tuli kohteita myös Herttoniemestä. Kaudella 19461950 rakennettiin vielä enemmän kantakaupunkiin kuin vuonna 1946 hankituille esikaupunkialueille. 1950-luvulla painopiste siirtyi näille alueille, lähinnä Lauttasaareen, Pohjois-Haagaan, Maunulaan, Munkkiniemeen ja Herttoniemeen. Näistä Pohjois-Haagaan, Herttoniemeen ja Maunulaan tehtiin ensimmäiset lähiösuunnitelmat." Ainoastaan Lauttasaari olisi jäänyt ilman ratikkaa, samoin Wikipedian listasta puuttuva Roihuvuori.

Sitten tullaankin jo vuoteen 1955, joka hiukan ironisesti (saatiinhan silloin Ratti-Kariat ja iso osa VTS-kalustoa) katkaisi raitioliikenteen kehityksen, kun Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitea perustettiin ja Castrén seuraavat vuodet suunnitteli vain maanalaisia ratkaisuja, eikä suunnitteluprosessin aikana tokikaan ollut sopivaa suunnitella mitään muuta.

----------

